# Donor BFP ~ Precious Cargo part 5.



## Marielou

New home girls!

I'm going to start doing a list for this thread ... as we are from a mixture of boards (although mostly donor sperm but all are welcome) if you could let me know your EDD and I'll compile a list. 

Don't want to leave anyone out!

If you have a baby, if you could let me know babies birth date 

Marie xx

ps I have only added those that have posted, please feel free to IM/let me know here your details 

Bumps and Babies!​
Babies and Toddlers 

Viviennef ~ DIVF ~ Jamie ~ 10/04/04

Tracey72 ~ DIVF ~ Max ~ 16/11/04

SweetCaroline ~ DIUI ~ Sebastian ~ 02/02/06

Viviennef ~ DIUI ~ Daniel ~ 24/05/06

Bumps 

Lizibee ~ DIVF ~ EDD 27/06/06 

Wolla ~ DIUI ~ EDD 20/10/06 

Kitty ~ DIUI ~ EDD 27/10/06 

Marielou ~DIVF ~ EDD 06/11/06 

Sarahjj ~ DIVF ~ EDD 13/11/06 

Ginger ~ DEIVF ~ EDD 13/11/06 

Going it alone (Sam) ~ DIUI ~ EDD 29/12/06  

Debs30 ~ Natural! ~ EDD ? 

Anne_D ~ DIUI ~ EDD 06/02/07 

Tamsin ~ DIVF ~ EDD 02/03/07  

Sarahx - DIVF - EDD ?


----------



## LiziBee

Oh! I get to christen the thread! 

Kitty - you'd have to do a lot more than that to offend me. Truth is that thanks to the SPD we've not really  at all so I don't know! (Goodnes but I miss it though!)

wolla - it's so fab to see them, I wish we could do it every day!

My brain is not what it was, I'm sure I ment to do other personals but I've forgotten them. Thinking of splashing out on a birthing pool just so I can fill it with cold water and chill out in this hot weather, it's so tiring all I can do is sleep!!
love and hugs to all
Lizi.x


----------



## wolla

Lizi - your idea of a birthing pool sounds fab in this weather - I'm really not looking forward to being huge this summer (well, of course I am looking forward to it but .... oh b*llocks - you know what I mean!!).  
We're going round to my sis's to watch the footie and have a bbq on Saturday afternoon and it's meant to be a scorcher, so I'm hoping my niece will have her paddling pool out, and I'll just lounge around in that!!

Marie - thanks for doing the list - you're a star!!

Does anyone know of anyone who drives a Kia Rio??  I've got my eye on one, but would love to hear if anyone's got anything good/bad to say about them.

Is everyone looking forward to the start of the world cup?

Wolla
x


----------



## alex28

have a look here wolla!

http://www.carsurvey.org/model_Kia_Rio.html

can i just say ladies its sooooo nice to see a lot of my old buddies on this thread now!! i am soooo thrilled for you all - in 19 days i too will be an expectant mum as you can see from my ticker!!!! i will of course let you all know about panel etc.

We are hoping for a match really soon but u/f life is not like that - i just hope that my gestation period is more cat like than elephant!!!

glad all your little bumps (and big ones) are doing ok.

Marielou - hows the kitties mine are waking me up in the early hours playing as P oppy has brought them into our bedroom now - little rascels they are!! but so sweet - i spend hours in the evening just lying watching them - you can see how new mums do the same with their babies i bet!!!

love to you all. xx


----------



## Ginger

Hi Marie

My EDD is 13 November 2006, after a Donor Egg IVF cycle, 1 precious trampolining baby on board!!

Ginger xxx


----------



## AnneD

Hi girls,

Just back from London and had a fab time with my friend.  She took me out for posh afternoon tea at Claridges as a treat and then we went to the theatre to see Guys and Dolls - it was such a fab day and night and so good to see her as I haven't been able to go anywhere whilst DH was giving me injections  

I'm now totally exhausted though and wondering if I've overdone it.  I felt nagging pains last night after the theatre and didn't sleep very well so got a bit panicky but hopefully an early night tonight will sort me out.

Marie - thanks for updating the list hun - still can't quite believe I'm on there and can't believe it'll be ages yet until I look pg    I want to shout it from the rooftops  

Wolla - ooh fab news on your scan hun and what a photograph!  Brilliant   

Alex - ooh I keep following your ticker - getting closer hun  

Back soon with more personals once I've caught up.

Anne xxx


----------



## sarahjj

Hi everyone

Marie - thanks for the list update - fantastic to see so many on it now!!

Ginger - we have the same EDD!!!! How exciting! How are you feeling?

Alex - great news for your adoption & good luck! Hope you don't have too long to wait. Sounds like your kittens are keeping you busy in the meantime  

Wolla - Lovely scan piccie! Good luck with getting your new car!

Lizi - birthing pool sounds good in this hot weather. Hope you are doing OK  

Anne- sounds like you had good time in London! Enjoy your early night tonight.

Hi to everyone else

Sarah
xx


----------



## wolla

Anne - glad you had agood time in London - who's starring in Guys & Dolls at the moment?  Is it still the delicious Nigel Harman?  Nagging pains and sleepness nights go with the territory - it does get better though - I'm sure you haven't overdone it.

Alex - wow, only 19 days to go.  You will keep us informed won't you?  Hope you don't have to wait too long to be a mummy (you've waited long enough already eh?).  Do you know what age group you might be matched with?  Thanks for the car link - will go and have a look at it now.

Hi to everyone else
Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Morning,

I went and got fitted for some bra's yesterday ~ I've gone from a 32B to a 36D!!   Annoyingly, the way Mothercare bra's are cut, they ride up high under my armpits and within 15 minutes of wearing one, I had massive red sores under my arms  I took them back and tired on every style, but all the same  I'm now wondering if I should have tried a c~cup, see if that made the difference? Mind you, the cup etc fitted well. I'm going to M&S and debenhams tomorrow, see if that makes the difference!

Wolla ~ Its funny, you want the belly, I want the bigger kicks that you're getting! I'm still only getting faint type kicks with the odd harder one ... some days I don't even feel anything! I'd love to feel more! How can my belly be so swollen, with a baby I can hear kicking away on a doppler, and not feel it all the time?!! 

Sarah ~ How about you? How's the bump/any kicks yet?

Anne ~ Oh wow, London sounds fab, tea at claridges!! I'd love to go to a london theatre, never done it, was it fab?

Ginger ~ I've added you to the list 

Alex ~ Left a message for you on the last thread (I should have IM'd really  ) 


> Morning,
> 
> I've been awake since 5am with pesky kittens!   They start crying, and then L ola started 'talking' to them, and then its like a bl**dy catcall in the bedroom  I have considered putting them in another room, but our male cat is being beaten up by L ola if he so much comes within 100 miles of L ola so we keep them close to keep a beady eye!
> Alex ~ if you're reading this, is Poppy still being overprotective? L ola still won't allow us to hold them  although we do  and won't allow them out of their box yet, although they'd love to go and play! **Update** We're now allowing the kittens to run around the bedroom as they have learnt how to get out of the box, so we've tipped it on its side so they can still sleep in it, but they're loving it! Only got woken once last night, at 7am by L ola who was hungry. Result!


Lizi ~ Oooooh the birthing pool sounds LOVELY! I'd love a paddling pool or birthing pool in the garden right now ... only annoying thing is my next door neighbours kids ~ I can't go in my garden without them asking to 'come over and play' (they are 8 and 6!) and it would be 10 times worse if I had a pool out there! They're nice kids really, its just they constantly want to play in my house ... wouldnt mind if Mum came over for a natter b ut she sees it as free childcare, and I fail to see why I should babysit her children!

Aaaah got that off my chest 

Marie xx


----------



## alex28

aw thanks for that - sounds cute - ours are the same!!! noisy buggers!! they were in the middle bedroom until poppy moved them 2 weeks ago and are now in our room under the wardrobe, although when i left for work this am they were roaming around all the rooms!!! We have the downstairs door shut so our other male cat cant get upstairs and poppy is soooo thin she can squeeze thru the bedroom window to get in and out.  She lets me pick them up no problem at all which is nice as they say you try and handel them as much as poss to get them used to it.

Wolla - we are going for 0-5 years and 1 or 2 sibling group and i hope its not too long a wait either - im hoping that my xmas tree will be laden with lots of kids toys this year!!!


----------



## wolla

Oo, Marie - 36D - bet Mark's loving that  .  I bought myself a couple of maternity bras from mothercare a few weeks ago, and I've found them to be the most comfy bras I've ever owned (not very sexy, but who cares?) - thankfully I was still the same size as pre-pg.
I think it's lovely that the kids next door want to come and play at your house (although I can see how it could be annoying) - imagine how much they'll want to come round after the baby's born  
Think you might be imagining my kicks to be harder than they actually are - although they are definite kicks I can feel, it's not all the time or hard enough to be able to feel on the outside (but lovely all the same)

Forgot to mention earlier - I've got a new niece!!  She arrived yesterday afternoon (DH's brother & g/f) - not sure of any details as we can't get hold of MIL.  Hopefully we'll be able to go and visit pretty soon - DH's family all live 200 miles away, so might have to get the train, as I'm finding driving long distances a bit of a struggle at the mo' - and DH doesn't drive  

yay- it's nearly the weekend      

Wolla


----------



## LiziBee

Congratulaions Aunty Wolla!!
Alex - hope the board goes well and you get news soon. 
Marie - as I understand it your baby's bones are far to soft at this stage for you to feel very much at all.

I know Nat and Caroline will remember Roomby - check out her news! 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59971.msg808892.html#msg808892
Lets hope Fin gets to join us soon too!

Had some mega sized Brackston Hicks this morning, really thought things were ready to kick off but after a couple of hours it all went away so no news yet 

Got to go and lie down, I hate to complain but it is FAR TOO HOT!!
Love hugs and bump rubs
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Wolla ~ It may sound cute the children next door, but its very annoying!! The boy is a bully and is forever hitting my cats (I mean punching, really nasty) but the girl is a sweetheart and I don't really mind them coming over.    What annoys me is the parents attitude ~ they don't care where they are, and don't mind them staying with me for hours, so I just feel like a free babysitter.  Now its got to the stage where I can't sit in my garden or go out ot my car without one of them running into my house and refusing to leave!  
I suspect its because I let them have biscuits so its all my own fault   and plus they like the cats, but its getting too much.    Blimey, they'll be awful when the baby arrives!  The girl, bless her, is forever asking questions, like how the baby got in my tummy   how it will get out   and will we call the baby Morgan? (no idea where she gets that from, perhaps my Niece?   ) 

Many congrualtions on your new niece!!    Let us know the details when you know them!  

Lizi ~ Ahh  wondered if it was something to do with babys size/bone strength that determines when you start to feel them kicking more.    Can't be long for you now ~ its so hot today, I agree! 

I'm so bored ... think I'm off to the garden for a siesta but I can hear the children playing out ..... 

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Nearly forgot:

Kitty - Wow half way there for you today.


----------



## Marielou

Kitty ~ A day late but

[fly]    You're halfway there!   [/fly]

I finally got my bra sorted out ~ M&S can totally recommend them  
Saw one of BIL's friends today, she said 'Ooooh, you're not showing, are you?'   I gave her daggers, silly c*w! Everyone comments that I'm big already, and even if she thinks that, she could have kept her mouth shut!!!  I've had a beef with her for a while, she moaned on during her pregnancy about how long it took her to TTC, knowing how long we'd been trying .... and I found out she'd tried for 8 months!!!!   I walked off (resisting the urge to leap over the counter and kill her  ) muttering 'Bl**dy concieve in 8 months and then be nasty to me, old b*tch'   Ooooh don't cross me in a mood!!

Hope you're all out enjoying this lovely weather!  

Marie xx


----------



## sarahjj

Kitty - congratulations on your halfway point!!! 

Marie -   to your BILs friend. Probably just jealous of how fab you look with a bump - and we know cos we've seen the pics!!   Still not really a bump for me yet - just a 'thick waist'!!! 
I'll have to try M&S bras I think. I did get a couple from Mothercare but they don't lie very comfortably. I think I may have to be remeasured again I think - I'd gone from a 34B to a 34D when I bought them - its a great novelty for me to have boobs!!

Lizi - hope you are feeling OK. Only two weeks to go now!!! Take care of yourself  

Wolla - congratulations on your new niece   Have you managed to see her over the weekend?

Hi to Alex, Anne, Sam, Nat, Debs, Ginger, Tracey & everyone else   Hope you have all had a good weekend.

Well, I think I've felt some movement the last few days - when I lie very still in bed I can definitely sometimes feel something moving. Can't wait to feel proper kicks!!

love Sarah
x


----------



## wolla

Aww, Tracey - poor little Max - hope the medication does the trick.

Sarah - hooray for feeling some movement - it'll just keep getting stronger and stronger now.

Marie - grr to your BIL's friend - however........I do think that some people think they're being nice by telling you that you're not showing - they think it's a good thing - perhaps those that conceive naturally don't have the same desire to have a massive bump that we all have - maybe??  DH keeps telling me that I don't look pregnant at all (which I don't) - but he thinks he's being nice.

Had a lovely weekend - walk along the beach on Sat morning, followed by the footie and a bbq at my sister's.  My niece kept cuddling me all day long - she was sat on my knee, with her arms wrapped round my tummy, and she looked up at me and said 'Auntie Wolla, I love your baby' - aww, she is soo sweet.

Have seen a photo of new niece - MIL says she looks just like DH.  Won't be able to visit until next month - wish they lived close enough to be able to pop round and have a cuddle.

Hope everyone's enjoying Monday morning.

Wolla
x


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone,


marie - she's horrible, ive deen your pics and you definatley have a lovely sized bump.

wolla - how exciting, a new baby, your neice is soo sweet.

lizi - hope you are well.

viv - hope you are well.

tracey - poor max,  hope the new meds do the trick and max gets better soon 

kitty - congtratulations, half way already.

sarah - thats great feeling the baby move, i can only imagine how it must feel.

anne - hope you are well 


well ive just come back from my scan and the doctor has given me a date of the 24th of january (my mum and her twins birthday) and it actually looks like a baby, i'll get ed to post a pic later im so excited.  she said that the nurse had given me the wrong dates before cos you shouldnt be able to see a heartbeat before 5.5 weeks, so im 7.5 today.


big   to everyone.

xdebsx


----------



## AnneD

Marie - You have sooo got a lovely bump - don't listen to her hun    Though I do think people often mean it as a compilment even thought WE all want to look pregnant so that we can show off our bumps   

Wolla - aww congratulations on becoming an auntie again hun, it's a real shame you can't have cuddles though   Your niece sounds a real sweetie, how old is she?  When we got married we had all of our 7 nieces as bridesmaids and one of them climbed onto my knee during the day and told me it was the best day of her life    They can be such angels, well some of time  

Tracy - aww poor Max   hope the medication and fluids do the trick  

Sarah - ooh fantastic news that you can feel movement.  I can't wait for that to happen    And before you know it you'll be feeling proper kicks too  

Kitty - belated   on reaching the halfway point!!!  

Lizi - keeping everything crossed for you    Not long now  

debs - wow your scan sounds great.  Our 7 week scan is next Wednesday and I didn't expect it to be very clear or even look like a baby   so I'm even more excited now, yipeeee.  Can't wait to see your piccie xxx

Well I weighed myself the other day because my clothes are already a tad tight and I've put on half a stone   surely that can't be right?!  In saying that, I think the last time I weighed myself was before we started tx again so maybe it's just too many treats and taking it easy    My boobs are now very sore and I'm sure they're growing already.  I'm a 30 FF already so I dread to think how they'll end up    Still, DH should be happy!  Other than that I've felt fine apart from a bit constipated   and I even felt a little sick the other morning which I was happy about   but I woke up feeling starving so think it was just because I had an empty tummy.

Roll on next week for my scan - yipeeee!

Love Anne xxxx


----------



## alex28

you girls make me laugh with your boob sizes!!!!!! i have lost weight recently and had to throw out all my old bras so went and got measured for some new ones......well was very upset when the lady said oh you are now 34E - i was 38DD!!! Gutted!!!! I really thought i'd be like a b or something........still DH is happy like the rest of your men!!!!


----------



## wolla

Deb - that's great that your scan went well - it's so exciting when you can actually see that there's a baby in there isn't it?  Can't wait to see the photo.

Anne - can't believe you're 7 weeks next week - it goes soo quickly - I pointed out to DH yesterday that he's only got 9 weekends off until the baby arrives ( he works alternate weekends) - the poor boy nearly fainted  

Alex - I'm a G cup, but thankfully they haven't grown at all.

It's soo hot!!!!!
Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

I am soooo tired today, those pesky kittens still getting me up at 5am, and then baby decides to join in with some body popping    which I really love, I usually have a sleep during the day, but today I'm going to try and hold off, see if it means I'll get to sleep earlier tonight.    I've been out and bought the kittens some toys today, so heopfully they will play with them in the morning, and not try and clamber all over me (Alex, they can climb on the bed now, joy of joys   )  

Its my friend's funeral tomorrow, so I may/may not be online at least until the evening. 

Wolla ~ A G cup    And heres me soooo proud of my D cups    I think you're right about that girl saying I don't have a bump, but due to my history of hating her with a vengance   I shall continue to do so   

Alex ~ Ooooh an E cup?  I still look in amazement at the size of my bra, and can't believe my boobs fit in it    

Anne ~ I have AWFUL constipation, I tell you, stock up on prune juice, I know it sounds vile, but when it gets worse it feels like a baby is coming out of your bottom not a poo   ~ I've had an anal tear twice this pregnancy due to it!!!  I have one now, which is very sore, but my own fault, as I stopped with the prune juice    I tell you, I was crying out, wishing they gave gas and air for constipation!  
Our scans are so close ~ mine is a week today, I can't WAIT!

Debs ~ Oooh its so lovely to have a date!! I'll update the list for you, I can't wait to see your scan piccie! 

Tracey ~ Was going to call you today, but since you now have two poorly men at home, I won't, we'll save our natter for later on in the week    If Max won't drink so much water, could you try mixing a little juice in with it?  I know its not so healthy but if its hydrating him ..... 

Sarah ~ You're simillar to me, I went from a 32B to a 34D, and very pleased I was! Congrats on feeling some movement, its amazing isnt it?!!   

 to Kitty and Natalie!

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

Marie - OMG girl you've scared the life out of me - off to get some prune juice right now   Not that I think our local shops will have any  

Alex - good on you for losing weight but typical that you never lose it where you'd like to    Love following your ticker - only two weeks yipeeee!


----------



## going it alone

Hi all, 
Apologies for not being on for a while.
I suffered a LOT with constipation and fybogel/senakot hi fibre drink sachets morning and night definitely helped. Then I was prescribed lactolose and when things "slow down" I have been told to have fybogel in the morning and lactolose at night. It also helped with my indigestion as I think it helped move everything along. I could not even think about prune juice as it makes me heave.

Tracey - For similar probs in children my friend was told watered down orange juice as it has a little fibre and sugars for rehydration

Marie - Hope the funeral goes as well as it can. As for that friend of your BIL, it seems that a good reason to continue your long term      feelings.

Lizi - How are things going for you hun? Not long now. I went to see Mr N for the first time today - lovely isn't he?

Wolla - Congrats on becoming an auntie again. I'd love to be one but being single and an only child it kind of puts a stop to that! Have to make do with friend's little ones, including my god daughter.

Deb - Glad to hear your scan went well, two weeks less to have to wait!

Need to sign off now, dinner's ready!! Being pampered by my mum.
Love and hugs

Sam xx


----------



## sarahjj

Sam - enjoy your night being pampered ! Hope you are doing OK. 

Marie - Hope the kittens & baby let you get a good nights sleep tonight. Love the sound of the body popping though   
I hope all goes well for you tomorrow  

Wolla - great to be counting down the weekends - makes it all seem much closer!!!

Alex - good to hear that at least all our men are happy with our boobs !!   Congratulations on your slimming 

Anne - not long til your scan - good luck!!

Debs - great news on getting a date now! What a lovely New Year to look forward to!

Wolla - glad you had a good weekend. Your niece sounds gorgeous!

Tracey - hope Max is feeling better soon  

Lizi  - hope you are feeling OK. Any signs yet??

Kitty - how are you doing??

Nat - hope you are OK  

A friend has recommended to me that I get one of those big gym balls to sit on when watching TV or reading etc. Aparently it strengthens the tummy & back muscles before having the baby and also, when you get closer to having the baby, gets the baby in the right position, rather than sitting on the sofa which is not very good for it. Has anyone else heard or tried this??   Thanks.

love Sarah
xx


----------



## LiziBee

Tracey - poor Max. Hope he gets some relief soon.
Sarah - They are fab! I got a big silver one in Argos, I think they're about £4. Bargin.
Sam - which one were you? DH and I were sat down the far end from 10.30 to 12.30am with my back to the fan. (White strappy top, stupid skirt and very fat ankles! - Me not DH that is!)
marie - what a stupid , tell her to get lost!

On the constipation front I truly recommend flaxseed at least a table-spoon with about 1/2pint of water to follow at least twice a day. It works better than fibrogel and it's good for your developing baby!

Can't say I'm enjoying the weather any more - I'm having a cold (and I do mean COLD) shower every 4 hours at least just to stop feeling sick, and having to drink loads too. Hope you ladies are looking after yourselves as well.

Off for bed now - night night!
Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Just a quick one, as I'm just on here before we set off for the funeral, thought I'd come here now as I know I will be too tired later ~ thanks to the pesky kittens    

Just wanted to wish Natalie all the best for her scan today!!     

Lizi ~ Poor you, it sounds like you're really suffering with the heat  I had a cold shower this morning, it was lush! 

Sarah ~ My sister has a pink gym ball, I'm going to nick i off her this weekend    My book recommends use from 20 weeks, but I think you can use it anytime! It helps get baby into an ideal position for birth and is also good for your back and posture.  Plus, if you have small children come to play at your house, they enjoy playing on it    (My 3 year old Niece thinks its 'hers'   ) 

Sam ~ Do you have a 12 week scan anytime soon?

Kitty ~ Where are you?!  

Oh dear, I better go straighten my hair I look a right mess.  I am wearing a maternity dress I bought for a wedding next month, luckily its pink/brown (sounds disgusting but its lovely, its a wrap style dress) and luckily it seems to suit a funeral as well.  For the wedding I can dress it up with a pink hat (pale pink!!) and necklaces etc but for today, I'm just wearing some brown high heels.  Shall be interesting to see how I get on wearing those!!  Its a lovely day today, a nice lovely day for Jo.  I miss her so much   

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

Marie - huge   for today hunny xxx

Sarah - ooh great gym ball tip - I'll definitely be getting one of those at a later stage.

Lizi - ooh another great tip - flaxseed!  You girls are a mine of information    Hope those cold showers help hun - I can only imagine how uncomfortable you must feel in this heat.  It's even warming up here in the frozen north so goodness knows what it's like there xxx

Sam - hope you enjoyed being pampered hun.  Are you getting big yet?

Love to you all,

Anne x


----------



## natalie34

Just a quick note from me.

We went for our scan today and unfortunately they cannot find a heartbeat and the sac looks small for 7 weeks. They have asked us to come back next week for another scan but have told us this is more of a formality than anything else and its likely the pregnancy will result in a miscarriage. 

We are as you can imagine utterly shellshocked and devastated and not quite sure what happens next.

Nat x


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - hope it goes well (IYKWIM) 
Nat - OMG. Sending much love and mega loads of hugs. Also, without wanting to get your hopes  too high, a girl at ARCG (Harps) had this recently and had another scan at 9weeks and everything was fine so don't give up just yet. Always here to listen and talk and basically support in what ever way I can.
Much love
Lizi.x


----------



## natalie34

Thanks Lizzie. Just don't know where to turn at the moment.

No bleeding, no cramping, still have pregnancy symptoms and just want it to all go away. Part of me hopes that in a week's time a miracle will happen and the other part of me wonders how I can carry on after this.

So sorry for the down posting - I'm just at my wits end.

Much love,

Nat x


----------



## wolla

Nat - I am so sorry to read your post - can't imagine what you & DH are going through.  I really hope that the miracle happens and they find a heartbeat next week.
Don't apologise for being down - we're all here for you hun.
Take care
love Wolla

Marie - hope everything goes well today xx


----------



## nismat

Oh Nat, I'm so so sorry to read your sad news. You and your husband must be utterly devastated    I wish for a miracle for you.
I hope that somehow you can find the strength to get through the next week, with whatever it may bring


----------



## AnneD

Oh Nat - I'm so sorry to hear your news.   Hoping and praying that next week brings you happier news.  I'm thinking of you both


----------



## Colly

Nat - I am so sorry. I am praying that you get happier news next week.

                      love Collyx


----------



## sarahjj

Nat - so sorry   Don't give up. Hoping and praying that next week will bring happier news  

Marie - hope all went well for you today  

Sarah
xx


----------



## going it alone

Nat - All I can do is echo everyones' hope and prayers. Never give up hope.

Marie - Hope everything went well and that you gave her a good send off, I'm sure you did.

Lizi - I was in the middle from about ten til about half eleven, in room four. I was the one who kept having to come out for a wee! I was wearing black trousers and a grey patchwork top. Was it me or was it ROASTING in there?!? On the flaxseed front, I went in the Haymarket and bought some then had to rush to the shires because the fybogel started to take effect TMI!!! So never got round to using it, but might give it a go. 

Might also try the gym ball as I'm getting a bit of back/bum pain, sounds like sciatica. I know we've got a stock that don't get used in the PE store at school. Perks of being the PE co-ordinator!! No-one will miss one. 

After getting my notes messed up at the antenatal clinic yesterday (the consultant didn't even know I was having twins!!) I now have a scan tomorrow, will be just short of twelve weeks.

Again hope you get better news at your next scan Nat.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## sam mn

nat so sorry to read your post. so hope they find that precious heartbeat next week hun.

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

nat, im so very sorry to read your post, im hoping and praying that you will get some good news next week, i can only imagine what you and your d/h are going through      

love debsx


----------



## AnneD

Sam - good luck for your scan today hun


----------



## LiziBee

Sam - good luck for today. Don't worry about Mr N getting confused over the multiple PG, it often happens apparently! I would suggest that you also start getting appointments with your local m/w otherwise you tend to miss out on parenting classes etc, but DONT tell Mr N you are seeing a m/w he seems to think his opinion is absolute and you don't need anyone else. Finally if you want to book up for NCT classes (and the ladies who do them in Leicester are fantastic) give them a ring ASAP to secure a place or you may not get in on time (what with twins tending to arrive early).

Nat - still thinking of you and sending lots of love and hugs 

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## alex28

Nat - sorry to read your news - i hope things work out ok for you both. xxx


----------



## Marielou

Nat ~ I am so so sorry to hear your news    I so hope that your scan next week reveals wonderful news, please do IM me if you need to talk xx

Marie xx[br]Posted on: 14/06/06, 10:51Sorry, wanted a little seperation between posts.

Sam ~ Very best of luck for today  

The funeral yesterday was lovely. I really mean it ~ it was. I have never ever seen so many people at a funeral ~ her hubby is a biker, so there was a massive train of bikers going before the coffin, and although I'm not into all that, I know Jo would have loved it, and it did look amazing. Everyone was there in pink, hardly anyone in black (I was glad to have my pink/brown maternity dress on!) and there was so many nurses there. (she was a theatre nurse) It was a humanist ceremony as they are not religious, and I have to say, despite what you believe in, it was lovely. They had poems read out instead of prayers, the poems were lovely and had my sobbing so hard, one for her Mum, another for her dad, sister and hubby then one for everyone. They then had a song and some quiet time and then her best friend got up and spoke about her. It sounds morbid, but thats the kind of service I'd like for my own funeral and DH said the same. They really did her proud. The main thing I'm going to miss about Jo is the fact she was such a good friend ~ she was always willing to listen to me talk about infertility and never ever got bored (well, at least not to my face) which I think is rare, particulary in a woman who had no desire to have children. Anyway, I think it was a fitting sendoff.

Onto less upsetting news ....

5 days until my scan, I can't wait! Baby is kicking me more and more now, at least 10 seperate times a day, its just been kicking around as I typed this post, so take that as a hello from Littlebit!  

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Aww,  Littlebit.
Marie - am so pleased that the funeral went well, it sounds like she was given a really good send off.
wow - only 5 days til your scan - bet you can't wait.  That's great that littlebit is kicking away - 10 times a day sounds fab.  Mine seems to have gone a bit quiet the last few days - sure he'll perk up again soon.
Just been to pizza hut for a leaving do and am now well and truly stuffed (these stretchy maternity trousers come in handy though )

 to everyone else.  Nat  sending  your way.

Wolla
x


----------



## AnneD

Littlebit   We can't wait to see you again!

Marie - aww it sounds like the perfect send off for your friend hun and I'm sure she was smiling down on you all.  It sounds like the kind of send off I would want too    You definitely did her proud.  

Wolla -   at the thought of those maternity trousers coming in handy.  I remember going to the eat as much as you want pizza buffet as a student.  We used to go in half starved then would hardly be able to move afterwards.  The memory of it makes me quite queasy though that's nothing new the last couple of days


----------



## sarahjj

Marie - glad the funeral went well yesterday. Sounds a lovely way to say goodbye to your friend. 
 to Littlebit - wow - just 5 days to go!!!!

Wolla- glad you enjoyed your pizza - mmmm - its making me hungry!! How is the bump coming along now??

Anne- hope you are doing OK  

Sam - hope the scan went well  

Nat - thinking of you     

Lizi - how are you feeling? Any signs now?

I went shopping today and one of the shop assistants made my day by asking me when my baby was due!! I didn't think I had a bump really, but I guess I must have for someone to notice!! I've been smiling ever since!  

love to everyone else

Sarah
xx


----------



## going it alone

Marie -It sounds beautiful, what a way to go. My cousing's a biker so had harley out riders for the wedding car and although it's not my taste either it did look cool and they loved it. The five days til your scan will fly by.

Lizi - I've already booked in with my midwife and Mr N seems fine about me seeing her as he booked me in to see him taking into account of me seeing her. He definitley has a reputation for being a perfectionist. Had a scan today and I questioned my estimated due date, as he has as a Sunday yet I was basted on a Thurs and Friday but was told it's easier to go along with him as I won't make it to then anyway with it being twins!

Both of my bruisers measured at 12w 1 day. I'm only 11w and 5days so both are 3 days bigger than their age and that's a measurement for singletons. So it looks like they like their food - just like their mum. But they were both active with strong heart beats and both the same size which is great, both as greedy as each other. Have to wait for eight weeks for next scan   .

Love, hugs and belly rubs

Sam xx


----------



## nismat

Oh my goodness Tracey, what a truly terrible thing to have happened. I'm so sorry for you all  
I hope that the littlest girl makes a safe recovery, but I can't imagine how on earth you get past such an awful experience. 
Tamsin


----------



## wolla

Tracey - that's just awful.  Makes you realise how fragile life is - hope you get some good news about the youngest girl soon.
Take Care
Wolla
xx


----------



## AnneD

Oh Tracey, that truly is dreadful.  Sending you lots of   Take care hun x


----------



## Marielou

OMG Tracey thats awful, my heart breaks for that poor family. Big  to you and DH also. You know where I am if you fancy a natter ... I'm in most of tomorrow, might give you a ring, I've missed our chats!

Marie xx[br]Posted on: 15/06/06, 11:44Ps ..... on a totally different note .... Mark felt the baby kick last night!!  Baby was really going for it with big kicks, so I told him to put his hand there, and he felt it! We were both thrilled, he can't wait now for the kicks to get even stronger!

Sam ~ So glad your scan went well and the twins are doing well!!  

Anne ~ Do you have a scan booked anytime soon?

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

Marie - my first scan (7 weeks) is on Wednesday and I'm excited and nervous in equal measure


----------



## wolla

Marie - wow, that's great that Mark felt littlebit kicking, bet he loved it.

Sam - glad the scan went well - do you have a new photo?

Sarah - I bet you were on   when you were asked when the baby was due.  I think I'm starting to look a little bit pg now - maybe  

Anne - know what you mean about being nervous and excited - you'll be like that before every scan - amazing once you're in there though.

Was getting a bit worried that I hadn't felt any kicks for a couple of days, but he's been hammering away this morning to let me know he's ok  

Is anyone planning on spoiling DH this Sunday?


----------



## LiziBee

Tracy - OMG, that's awful news. Much love to you, your DH, your friend and her family.
Lizi.xxx[br]Posted on: 15/06/06, 14:30Marie - sounds like you gave her a great send off.

and so to more trivial matters. 
I've gone Blonde - well fair anyway. Quite a departure for a girl who had hair so brown half the world thought it was black for most of my life. Don't worry I don't have stupidly dark eyebrows, one of the weird things about this pregnancy is that it has changed my colouring completely and my eyebrows have gone fair. It may not last, I expect half my hair to fall out once this baby makes it's way into the world in which case it will be back to the red low-lights.

And talking of hair falling out....I did a bit of 'minge management' this morning (to quote a friends fab phrase!), well I couldn't go into hospital with the UK's second largest forest between my legs could I - they might want to shave it  Problem is when you are this large it's kind of hard to see where the cream is going (even with a mirror  ) so I've finished up with something of an aircraft landing strip!  Oh well.

Will try to put up Blonde hair and big bump pictures later (no minge ones though!!)

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## wolla

Lizi - that really made me laugh


----------



## AnneD

Lizi -    

Sam - great news about your scan hun.  Blimey sounds like your two bubbas are positively thriving.  

Wolla - I've got DH a little 'daddy to be' card and hope he doesn't think I'm daft to give it to him    but I don't care coz he's going to make a brill daddy x

Sarah - aww bless that lady for asking when you're due - I would be chuffed to bits too.  My mam keeps saying I look pregnant but I think she means fat    Apparently I have a 'look' about me, whatever that means    Bless her, I think she's just trying to make me feel better.  Although I saw a friend earlier today (she doesn't know about tx because she's very indiscreet) and she snuck a glance at my tummy!  I'm sure she's psychic.  i can't wait to be able to tell everyone though.

Marie - aww I bet Mark was so excited to feel Littlebit kick - that's so cool!


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


marie - am really glad that the funeral went well, it sounds so beautiful.

tracey - im so sorry, that is truly devastating   

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

lizi - you crack me up   

marie - how was mark when he felt the baby kick? i bet he was amazed.

anne - best of luck for the scan.

wolla - am sure you are looking pg but maybe you dont see it because you see yourself every day, if that makes sense.

sarah - glad someone else noticed it, bet you are still   

sam - hopefully the 8 weeks will fly by.


big   to everyone.

xxdebsxx


----------



## wolla

Anne - that's lovely, I was wondering if you could get 'daddy-to-be' cards - will have to go and search for one at lunchtime.
I think mum's must see a change in us that no-one else can - you must have a pregnant 'glow' about you - are you waiting a while before you start telling people?

Marie - inspired by Mark feeling littlebit kicking, I made DH sit with his hand on my tummy for ages last night (he seems to have got past the 'freaked out' stage ) trying to feel some kicks, but even though I could feel them on the inside, he couldn't feel anything - oh well, won't be long now I guess.

Big  to Lizi, Deb, Viv, Tracey, Nat , Kitty, Sam & Alex


----------



## AnneD

Wolla - I've only told three close friends and our parents so far and I'm hoping to be able to hold out till after my 12 week scan (if that's possible   ) just in case


----------



## Marielou

Hiya,


Oh how annoying, I can hear a kitten being naughty ... brb.

Phew.  Those pesky kittens.  I've just moved them from the bedroom to the bathroom, as its safer there, and they were all getting stuck under the bed  and waking me up ... I was awake at 1am and 4.30am last night and its got to the stage that I'm so tired I can't function.  I'm still going to miss them in my room though!! 

Wolla ~ Clinton cards sell daddy to be cards,   they're lovely!  I have also got Mark an 'I'm the Daddy' tshirt and a mug from clintons that says something like 'This is daddy's mug for his yucky brown stuff' and on the rim, it says 'Love from me'     Its also Mark's birthday on father's day, so he's doubly spoilt!  I was thinking of getting him a 'Daddy' card, but thought I'd save that for next year.  
Mark has only felt baby once ~ when I tried last night to feel the baby I couldnt feel it, although when Mark was feeling it, I did feel my belly hit his hand, of you know what I mean?  I think baby has favourites    

Debs ~ Mark was really chuffed to feel the baby kick, I've noticed as I've got bigger he's got more soppy, he's always calling the baby 'boo' or 'schmoo' and kisses it before he goes to work.   He's turned into a big old softie!!  

Sam ~ Honestly, the 8 weeks between your 12 and 20 week scan just flies.  I thought it was forever away, and now its 3 days away     Plus, I have a 28 week scan booked which seems forever away, I bet that comes round just as quick! 

Anne ~ My dad was forever telling me I had  'look about me' when I was first pregnant.  He and his fiancee came to stay with me when I was 9/10dpt and he kept saying 'You're pregnant, I know it, you're just glowing.  You look just like your mum did'  He was right as well!   

Lizi ~ Minge management     I really need some of that myself.  I'm afraid since I havent had any internal scans, I've let the bush grow, so to speak, and now that I can't really see it, its out of sight, out of mind    Hope you manage to maintain the area  

Sarah ~ How fab that someone asked when baby is due!!! Oh wow, that must be amazing!

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

I've got Ed a lovely card, it says "Baby makes three" on the front and "you'll be a wonderful dad" inside. I've hidden it in my hospital bag just in case, but if we are still at home I'll give it to him anyway.

Doorbell, back later....


----------



## Marielou

Just had to post as I'm excited ~ I got the baby a playgym from an NCT sale today, good as new for £5, just been to mothercare where its selling for £50!  
Also .... we have bought our pram     Its a Mamas and Papas Pliko Pramette, they had it on offer in M&P and we couldnt resist so went for it.  

Happy Fathers day to all the daddies and daddies to be for tomorrow, it's DH's birthday tomorrow and we're going to my family in MK, to have a joint birthday party/fathers day party with the family.  

Marie xx


----------



## sweetcaroline

Tracey, I'm so shocked to hear about the tragedy that has happened to your friends.  You can't imagine how you even begin to learn to live with something like that; it's frightening how everything can be destroyed in a second.  I hope you have some good news about the youngest daughter.

Lizi, so close now... good luck!

love to you all, Caroline xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - hope Mark has a lovely birthday!
Lizi.x


----------



## sarahjj

Tracey - so sorry to hear about the terrible accident your friends were in. How completely tragic. 

Lizi - hope you are doing OK. Not long now!  

Marie - fantastic that Mark has been able to feel the kicks. Hope he had a great birthday & fathers day today   Great that you have got your pram now too - I'll have to have look at that one as we still haven't decided which to go for.
Good luck for your scan     

Sam - glad your scan went well and your twins are doing well  

Nat - thinking of you. Hope you get some good news this week    

Hi to everyone else

Sarah
x


----------



## sweetcaroline

Nat, I didn't read all the messages until after I last posted.  I can't believe you are having to go through this after getting your long-awaited BFP.  You are one of my original friends on here and I've been rooting for you so much.  I pray that you have a miracle this week.   
 With much love, Caroline xxx


----------



## Marielou

Morning,

Mark had a fab birthday yesterday, thanks for the kind wishes.    
We had a lovely BBQ and I loved seeing my Nieces again ~ although Hayley is slightly confused and thinks because Mummy and I have babies in our bellies, so does she and Nanny   Not sure Nanny is thrilled with this idea!!! 
I went to aquanatal last night with my sister, was lovely but tiring! 

I can't believe I've hit 20 weeks today!     I have my scan at 4pm this afternoon, I can't believe its here already!  

Right, I'm still at Mum's, so got to pack up a little later and then go home ..... I'm up soooo early and am looking forward to sleeping on the way home  

Tracey ~ Any news on your friends?  

Sarah ~ Enjoy looking for prams!

Marie xx


----------



## struthie

Good luck this afternoon Marie


----------



## wolla

Marie - good luck for your scan this afternoon - you'll be amazed at how much littlebit has grown.  wow, 20 wks already - half way there.

Hi to everyone else
Wolla
x


----------



## AnneD

Marie - good luck for your scan hunny.  Wow can't believe you're 20 weeks already    Can't wait to see the new piccie. x


----------



## natalie34

Marie,

Just popping in to say good luck for this afternoon.

Nat xx


----------



## AnneD

Good luck for tomorrow Nat


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - congrats on passing the halfway mark! Hope your scan goes well.

Nat - thinking of you lots.  fingers crossed for tomorrow.

As for me I'm 3/5ths engaged - cons says it could happen any day now BUT if Buba is not here this time next week they will book me in for an induction for that week. So Buba should be here for Papa's 40th birthday on the 1st July! (RosieLa will post for me on the 3rd tri board if there is any news!)

Love and hugs to all
Lizi.xxxxx


----------



## wolla

Oooh Lizi - how exciting.  Good luck hun.

Wolla
x


----------



## AnneD

Lizi - ooh good luck hun    

Tracey - sending a big   to you and DH and you're right it really does make you appreciate what you've got.  Thinking of you both at this difficult time   My DH also found a lump on his testicle quite a few years ago but he had a scan and all was clear.   

Ooh Marie - you'll be going in for your scan right now - very excited for you


----------



## sarahjj

Marie - hope the scan went well   Congratulations on reaching your halfway point!!  

Tracey   . When you hear of such terrible tragedies it does make you appreciate all you have even more. Wishing you and DH all the best. 

Lizi - all the very best        

Sarah
x


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


marie - hope the scan went well, congratulations, half way there already.           

nat - wishing you the very best of luck for tomorrow

lizi - yipee, hopefully not much longer to go now.

tracey - hope the lump is nothing to worry about.


cant remember if i mentioned but i got my appt through for my 1st antenatal visit at the hospital, its 2 weeks today, i was so excited when i opened the envelope, i cant wait for the appt now.


hope you all are well.

xdebsx


----------



## Marielou

Hiya,

Sorry this will be a 'me' post but I've had a hectic day!  
I was just about to go in for my scan, when I got the most awful pain in my back and sides.  It was literally awful, and was taking my breath away.  I had just got to the point where I couldnt take it anymore, when they called me in.  I told the scanner and she told me to lay on the bed so she could scan me, but I was in so much agony it took me ages.  She did the scan ~ baby is fine, weighs about 8 1/2oz and was holding onto its little feet  and we got a really good closeup of its little face.    My placenta is anterior, and all is well ... but I was in so much pain I couldnt lie still, so I only caught glimpses.  She scanned my kidneys and rang the day ward  for me to go right up there, and apparently I have a kidney infection, as well as possilbe anaemia.    I've got antibiotics and have had a blood test for the anaemia.  
I've only just got home, I'm starving and tired and BB is about to come on, so I'd better go! 
Oh yes, sadly I was in so much pain I didnt have a chance to finish the scan or get a photo   but they have rebooked me in for next Monday, so we'll get a 2nd try!! 

Sorry if I scared anyone!

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - relieved to hear littlebit is Ok, nightmare on the kidneys though. Hope you feel more comfortable soon!
Tracey - love and hugs to you and your friend. Hope DH's lump turns out to be nothing.
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## AnneD

Oh Marie - thank god you and littlebit are going to be okay.  Hope the infection clears up and they can sort your anemia out really soon hun


----------



## Marielou

Nat ~ Wishing you the very best of luck for today   

I've been feeling weepy since yesterday ~ I guess because I felt so poorly and I was terrified the pains was early labour ~ I was literally hanging over the edge of the scanning bed, crying and mooing like a cow   which is how I imagined labour.  Oh, and then my dad goes and tells me a kidney infection is nothing    Let me tell you, its bl**dy painful! 
I also feel really sad that I couldnt enjoy the scan and didnt get a photo, but the positive thing is that I'm getting another scan and I can just look forward to this one and not worry, as the anomoly part is all done, its just to let me see the baby and get some photos. 

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Nat - best of luck for today, hope you get the good news you deserve  .

Marie - glad that everything's ok with Littlebit.  No wonder you've been feeling weepy after such a scare.  Great though that they're giving you another scan (how many is it now  ?) so you can enjoy seeing Littlebit - hope he/she poses for some good photo's.

Tracey - how did DH's appt with the GP go?  Hope it's nothing to worry about.

^Hello^ to everyone else - hope you're all well.  Kitty where are you??

Wolla
xx


----------



## natalie34

Just a quick note to update you.

My scan today showed no further improvement in the size of the sac and no heartbeat could be detected.      

In my heart of hearts, deep down I guessed this would be the outcome. Both DH and I had almost accepted this as the outcome as the week progressed and knew our chances were slim.

Our consultant advised us that our baby died around 5 weeks, so didn't really have a chance to get going. The fact that we got pregnant in her opinion is a very positive one and the fact that I haven't miscarried is also positive, in that my body does not want to naturally reject the embryo - all this she says is very positive and very encouraging for our next go. She is convinced that there is nothing medically wrong with me and that the make-up of the embryo stopped it from growing - just one of those things......   

I have an appointment with the Early Pregnancy Unit at 9.00am tomorrow to talk through my options but it is likely we will opt for either a medicated or D&C rather than natural.

I would like to add that my clinic has been absolutely wonderful today - I cannot fault the care and attention and support they gave us. Knowing this has helped us in wanting to carry on even more, knowing that the support is very much there and we are just not another statistic.

Our consultant even squeezed us in a month earlier than available in her diary for our follow up appt which will be July 13th. 

Thanks for all your support so far - It is appreciated    and I will be keeping an eye on the boards to see how you are all doing. Good luck to everyone and particularly for Lizi.

I will be back.

Much love,

Nat xx


----------



## Marielou

Oh Natalie, that is the post I never ever wanted to read from you   My heart breaks for you and for DH,  it is so cruel when things like this happen to people so so deserving.  Please please IM me if you need anything or want to have a little cry,

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

Oh Natalie I'm so sorry. I was really hoping you would get better news today.  I'm thinking of you both hun   xxx


----------



## struthie

Nat I am so sorry honey


----------



## Colly

Nat - I am so sorry this has happened.

              love Collyx


----------



## LiziBee

Nat - I'm so sorry to read your news. Sending much love and hugs to you both. (Also sent a PM)
Lizi.xxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

nat - im so very sorry sweetie, i so hoped that everything would be different.


    

love debsx


----------



## viviennef

Hi, my computer has been away getting fixed for over a week now so I've popped into the library to see how you are all doing.

Nat, I'm so sorry about your loss, I just don't know what to say. Sending you a big  

Tracey, how awful about your friends. I really hope the little girl pulls through. Hope your DH is ok. Let us know how things are.

Glad to hear everyone else is doing well. Lizi, not long now.

Sorry I've not much time for personals as I've got Daniel with me and I'll need to get home to feed him. He's doing great. HV came last week and he was up to 9lb 4oz. Not surprising as he's feeding constantly! Hopefully will get my PC back tonight so will try and catch up more soon.

love to everyone

Viv xxx


----------



## wolla

Nat - I'm so sorry xx

Wolla


----------



## Marielou

Anne ~ Hope all went well today   

Nat ~ Continuing ot think about you 

Marie xx


----------



## natalie34

Thank you all for your kind thoughts and wishes. They really are appreciated.    I am doing okay - have been to the hospital today and have made a decision about what to do, so hopefully we will have some kind of closure very shortly. I know that won't make it go away but its a step in the right direction and the more upset and angry I get the more I want to carry on and not give up. I have seen too many success stories after heartache and these keep me going.

Anne- just wanted to say hope all goes well today for your 1st scan and Tracey - my thoughts and prayers are with your friends right now.

Love to everyone else,

Nat xx


----------



## AnneD

Hi Girls,

Nat -   I really hope you get the closure you need hun and it's great to hear that you're so determined  



Viv - Great to hear from you - love your piccie and good to hear that Daniel is doing well.

The scan went great today and we've only just got home because DH hasn't had a day off for 4 weeks so we made the most of it   .  The clinic were running over an hour late so it was agonising but worth the wait as we could see the foetal pole (think that's what it's called   ) and an ickle heartbeat. So I've got one bubba on board and am exactly 7 weeks and 1 day today and my EDD is 6th February!  My piccie isn't too clear but I'll scan it and see how it comes up.

Love Anne x


----------



## sarahjj

Nat - so very sorry to hear your sad news       Thinking of you.

Marie - hope that you are feeling better today.

Anne - glad to hear your scan went well today  

Viv - great to hear Daniel is doing well  

love to everyone
Sarah
x


----------



## LiziBee

Anne - congratulations! (Do make photocopies of your scans as the pictures fade over time.)
Lizi.x


----------



## wolla

Anne - glad your scan went well, can't wait to see the piccie.  Incidentally - I read what you wrote on the other thread about your GP being 'surprised'.  My GP obviously hadn't bothered to read my notes - and when I told her I was pg, asked 'was it planned?'  Doh!!!

Wolla
x


----------



## sweetcaroline

Nat, sweetie, I'm so very sorry.   You are so brave, pointing out that the clinic staff were helpful and remembering the positives.  I know it's heartbreaking and you can't see it as 'just one of those things' when you've been through so much, but it is a good sign that you know you can get pregnant.  I'm sure you will do again and with a better outcome.    

Thinking of you lots, Caroline xxx


----------



## alex28

Nat - im so sorry. xxx


----------



## Marielou

Anne ~ I'm so glad all went well with your scan, can't wait to see your photo! 

I had a midwife appt yesterday, all is well, she's given me some fibogel for the constipaiton as well as some cream for the anal tear   which means I'm now on anti~b's for a kidney infection, oral drops for my ulcers, plus the new medicenes ..... I'm all dosed up!

Nat ~ I am awed by your bravery an dkind words for your clinic.  What a brave and positive lady you are, much stronger than I ever could have been.  Mch love 

Marie xx


----------



## going it alone

Nat  - I am so sorry. As you say there are so many positive stories after heartache that they keep you going. I have a friend who was in hospital over Christmas one year after a m/c and the next Christmas Eve she had twins. It's things like that that keep us going.

Marie - Hope the fybogel works. Mine is chronic at the mo. yesterday morning, last night and this morning I had fybogel, lactolose, flax seeds, senna tabs, all washed down with a pint of orange juice! I know its bad when I'm not hungry, there's just nowhere for it to go. Am going to the docs again to see if there's anything else I can do. Am going a little but not enough (TMI)

Anne - Glad the scan went well. 

Lizi  - can you photocopy the scan pics as the notices in LRI say not to as the paper is heat sensitive? Glad to see that the end is in sight for you.

Love to everyone else

Sam xx


----------



## LiziBee

Sam - copy the scans on a home scanner if you can as these produce less heat than a standard photocopier. (I always make sure the scanner has been off over night and then do it first thing on the grounds it hasn't had time to warm up.) I've done all of mine at least once and it doesn't seem to have made any difference. I'm back at LRI on monday if I've not popped, 9.30am. See you there?

So, still here. Got a rotten headache this morning so hoping that's a sign of my hormone levels getting ready for the 'big push'. Wish me luck!

Love and hugs to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Sam ~ The Fybogel seemed to have worked last night ~ well, things were funning more 'smoothly' than before, still not brilliant (and still painful) but nowhere near as bad.    I don't fdind the drink as disgusting as I'd thought either ~ I have Lemon and Lime flavour.  Your constipation sounds worse than mine, makes my eyes water!   Must be the double hormones! 

Lizi ~ I scanned my photos too, and I left the scanner off overnight as well     Only two days until your due date now, come on little baby, we want to see you!!!! 

Ok girls we need a sweepstake for Lizi's baby.    I've already voted on the 3rd tri so I best head over there and double check what I wrote!!

I think Boy   7lb 9oz  on 29th June.  I did originally say 2nd July but I doubt that now!!

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

Ooh good luck Lizi     Hope bubba decides to move out this weekend   

Wolla -   at your GP!!!   I'm off to see mine in a bit - it's going to be very interesting    Especially seeing as I'm going to our female GP instead of my usual one because he upset me so much last time I went in - hence stopping all of our notes going to the surgery.  We had just got DH's disagnosis after the SSR and I hadn't had AF for two months.  Firstly when I walked in I was given a list of everything we'd had done/checked to take in to my appointment with me.  I was very peed off because this particular piece of paper had just been lying around on the surgery shelf for all to peruse.  And then I went in to see the doc and he held up a copy of our results letter from the clinic and with a smarmy smile and a little nervous giggle said 'so what are you going to do now?' I was very irritated and jus snapped 'nothing!'.  THEN I explained why I was there - because AF hadn't arrived for two months and he laughed a little and said 'oh don't worry, you probably just haven't ovulated' - I felt like slapping him and saying 'oh yeah that's frigging hilarious isn't it?!'  Grrr   Whoaa sorry for the rant - don't quite know where that came from    Think I must be psyching myself up to tell this to the nicer doc  

Sorry that's totally irrelevant. I'd better go before I start ranting about something else  

Love Anne x

Anne x


----------



## wolla

Anne -  the hormones are kicking in hun - you rant away !! I was quite pleased that our GP seemed to know nothing about the treatment to be honest - I just told her that we'd had IUI and left it at that (and told the m/w the same thing).  Good luck with your appt (and scan that photie in when you get back - we want to see your bubba)

Lizi - I think it's a girl, 6lb 9oz - arriving on 27th June.  Oooo how exciting.

Marie & Sam - hope the you-know-what eases up a bit - I've had a couple of days like that, but mainly been ok.

Viv - .  Big hugs for Daniel.

Hi to Kitty, Sarah, Caroline & Alex

I'm wearing one of my maternity blouses for the first time today - and I must look pregnant in it, cos I could see a couple of the security guards at work do a double take as I walked past this morning.  

Baby is kicking loads now - and the kicks are getting stronger and stronger.  Seems that when I wake up, baby is really low down, and my tummy is quite soft apart from right at the very bottom - but by the time I go to bed, I seem to be twice as big, with baby much higher up and everything's solid.  Does this sound normal - is it just the baby changing position during the day?

Got the inlaws arriving tonight - had a massive row with DH last night cos he'd spent the afternoon in the pub instead of tidying up like he said he would, and then when I got in he just lay in a drunken heap on the sofa while I cleaned, and made beds     - and then he told me I was being pathetic for getting upset with him.  Oh well, I know his mum'll spoil me all weekend - she's taking us out for a meal tonight so I don't have to cook - bless her.

Hope everyone's well.
Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Oops forgot to say earlier ....

I had the most amazing feeling last night ~ baby was really kicking, and I had my hand where s/he was kicking, and I could feel the little feet really coming out!!! I was amazed and DH felt it too, we totally abandoned dinner and the TV to have a feel   ~  a little while later, I felt this pressure where the kicking had been, when I had a feel, the baby's foot was sticking right out, you could feel and see a lump sticking out, for a good 5 minutes!! We were amazed and rang just about everyone   ~ both Mum and dad said I was the same in the womb, always had a foot sticking out!!  

Wolla ~ I am the same, baby is down the bottom in the morning (woke me up this morning with a kick   ) but by the evening I'm all massive and swollen looking, think its a mixture of food, gravity and baby!! 
Have a fab time with the inlaws, hope you get really spoilt!!  
I've also told my midwife/GP its an IVF baby nothing more ~ my GP has had IVF herself so she's lovely to talk to. 

Anne ~ Definatly hormones   Though grrrr to your GP!   

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marie - Aw, that's lovely.  A few times I've woken up and looked down at my tummy and it looks wonky (that's the best way I can describe it) - like baby's curled up on one side, with a bit sticking out.  DH still hasn't managed to feel any kicks though - he's too impatient, if he hasn't kicked with 3 seconds he loses interest.  Glad to know I'm not the only one who's bigger on an evening.


----------



## going it alone

Ta Wolla - WE HAVE LIFT OFF!!!! My concoctions have worked. Hope you get really spoiled by your outlaws. GPs can be so insensitive. When I went for my initial appointment to get a referal, my GP thought I was too young to be giving up on meeting Mr Right and doing it the old fashioned way. He was about my age and had a lovely photo of his wife and young son beaming from a photo on his desk.

Marie - I need lots to get things moving but I don't have the pain or probs with tearing that you have. I have been told that whatever symptoms I get they will be twice as bad or earlier than they should be, due to double trouble. I can't wait until I can feel things moving. It felt so strange to see one of mine dancing on the scan yet not being able to feel it.

Lizi - I'm not at the LRI until August now so somehow I don't think I'll get to see you there after all!! Hope you pop before Monday anyway. Fingers crossed. Can't wait.

I'm finally getting a bump and it has decided to grow at a vast rate of knots. Have suddenly outgrown things within a week. I had to borrow a t-shirt from my dad to wear to work on Thursday! Fortunately today was a "wrong trousers" day so I was in my element! I got to wear my joggers that I decorate in and made to kids that hadn't come to school in daft trousers swap with someone else.

Love hugs and belly rubs

Sam xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


sam - have never heard of a "wrong trousers" day, how fun, have you bought any maternity clothes yet?

wolla - have a fab time with your inlaws.

marie - how wonderful, little bit is taking after his/her mummy.

anne - hope everything went well at the GP's, your scan pic is wonderful.

lizi - OMG now long now.

viv - gosh, daniel is getting big.


sorry i havent been about for a while, im finding work really tiring just now, and have been so sick the last few days, am just trying to take it easy, im looking forward to my antenatal appt on monday the 3rd 
am excited and scared at the same time, it was so strange when i saw an antenatal card with my name on it.

i think lizi will have a little boy   7lb 6oz on 27th june .


big   to everyone.

xdebsx


----------



## LiziBee

Still here....
Sam - get applying to parent craft classes NOW, there is a real shortage in Leicester (I can PM you some details if you like) LOL in the wrong trousers!

Debs - sorry you are feeling sick, hope it eases up soon.

Marie and Wolla - it wont be long and it will start playing games with you. I find that if I rub in certain places I nearly always get a response. Dh has stopped blowing bubbles on my tummy as he get kicked in the face!!  Oh, and expanding waists on mat clothes are a gift, I always had to let mine out at least once or twice during the day!

Anne - you rant away sweetie!

Really got fingers crossed for this weekend, it's a new moon just as it was when I had ET, I'm going to be so dissappointed if it's not here by Monday! Please send lots of labour vibes!
Love and bump rubs to all,
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Lizi ~ I had not even thought of DH blowing bubblesw on my belly!! I'm going to get him to try that tonight!    Lots and lots of labour vibes coming your way, hope you have your baby in your arms by monday!          

Debs ~ Poor you feeling sick  I was so amazed when I saw my name on antenatal notes ~ at my GP surgery they call you in via a big screen saying 'Marie X to see the Midwife'  and I practically skip past after seeing my name next to midwife  

Sam ~ I think a lot of the problem is that I am so terrified when I go to the loo now that I tense up and even cry before going as I know its going to reopen the tear and be painful again.  So, of course its even worse as I'm tensing    
How lovely that your bump has spread ~ so has mine this week, I'm finding it hard getting up from the sofa after laying down now, DH always has a good laugh at me  

Wolla ~ Mark won't stay around for long either ... he feels for a minute or so then gets bored and wants to go back to whatever he was doing   while I love laying there feeling a little foot tapping my hand!

Marie xx


----------



## going it alone

We have lots of daft dressing up days for different charities, this year we've had jeans for genes, a day with a naughtical theme for RNLI, went in a wet suit, wrong trousers, forget who for, world book day - dressed as Minnie the Minx, the usual comic relief and children in need and a circus day - just for fun! The joys of teaching primary special needs, you get to act like and idiot and get paid for it.

Marie - Lactulose and Fybogel are both good for you then as they are described as softeners!

Lizi - Please let me know about parentcraft. I'm seeeing MW in a couple of weeks but it wouldn't hurt to get in early. Am thinking about doing aquanatal at Oadby over the summer hols. At least you're not waiting for a full moon!

Deb - Hope the sickness settles soon. Good luck for your antenatal appt on the 3rd. Have only bought a few bits of maternity so far. My friend gave my a dustbin bag full on Thursday, over 20 tops, and then about as many pairs of trousers and skirts! So I might just supplement them and then get bigger ones at the end as I'll probably be huge with my pair of bloaters.

Love and belly rubs to all

Sam xx


----------



## nismat

Hey girls, I can join you on here at last, now that I've got my fabulous and long-awaited BFP! We simply couldn't believe our eyes when we saw the second line on our pregnancy test(s!) this morning - it was a complete and utter shock. It's going to take some time before it sinks in I'm sure; I still don't "feel" pregnant  

I'm very aware that it's early days and nothing is guaranteed, but we are so happy to have got this far, and now we're just hoping for a nice & uneventful 8 months ahead of us. Of course, I realise now that I know almost anything you may care to know about ttc, and virtually nothing at all about pregnancy  
Any good book recommendations? 

Looking forward to spending many a long and happy hour on this thread   
Tamsin


----------



## DiamondDiva

tamsin - welcome to this wonderful thread, im a bit of a newbie myself on here, if you are like me it will take weeks before it sinks in that you are pg, ive had a look at a few pg books but havent really bought any yet, d.h bought me the jenny mcarthy book "belly laughs" its a book about her pregnancy and although its very funny its very short, i read it in an afternoon, im sure the other ladies can help you with some books, its so amazing to be posting on here isnt it?


xdebsx


----------



## AnneD

WHOO HOO well done Tamsin      I'm sooo chuffed to see you on here hun!!!     xxx


----------



## LiziBee

[fly]WELCOME TAMSIN!![/fly]
I still don't beleive I'm here and Buba is due out today! 38 weeks, you'd think I'd be used to the idea by now!

Curry didn't work  might have to actually try  
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## AnneD

Lizi - oh hun, desperate measures eh       You've probably tried everything by now but have you had some fruit tea (any with hibiscus in).  My friend swore that that's what started her off. My sister-in-law tried a vindaloo but even that wouldn't shift my stubborn nieces   xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi, just to say massive congratulations Tamsin, I'm so pleased for you.

Lizi, can't believe you're due today, it doesn't seem that long since you got your BFP. I tried everything and nothing worked. Do you have a date to be induced or are you getting a membrane sweep?

Hi to everyone else,

love Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Many congratulations Tamsin and Karen         Wonderful news, so lovely to see you over here   

With much luck Struthie and Sarah will be joining you next week   

Lizi ~ Happy Due date!! (if thats even a phrase?!!) Hopefully soon you'll go from  to  

Got my rescan tomorrow afternoon, hope this one goes ok! 

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

Aww Viv - I love your piccie


----------



## sarahjj

Tamsin - congratulations on your BFP!!!!       

Marie - enjoy your rescan tomorrow. Hope all goes well and you are feeling OK now 

Lizi - hope the little one doesn't keep you waiting too much longer now      Good luck!

Hi to Wolla, Anne, Tracey, Viv, Kitty, Sam, Deb & everyone else  

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow - looking forward to seeing the little bubba again. He/she is kicking well now too - feels fantastic!
Have any of you read Jools Oliver's book - minus 9 to one? I've read it over the weekend & thought it was very good. Funny and very true to life.

love Sarah
xx


----------



## wolla

Tamsin - congratulations!!  It won't sink in for a while - I'm still amazed when I feel a big kick in my tummy, and I think 'oh wow - I'm pregnant'.  I bought 'Pregnancy for Dummies', and have found it really useful - also read Mel Gedroyc's (sp?) 'from here to maternity', which is quite amusing.  Wishing you a happy & healthy 8 months.

Sarah - gosh - 20 wk scan tomorrow (and bang on 20wks too - how often does that happen??).  Great that you're feeling some good kicks - has DH managed to feel them yet?

Marie - hope scan goes better tomorrow and you get to enjoy seeing Littlebit this time.  

Sam - lovely that you've got loads of mat clothes from your friend.  Wrong trousers day sounds like fun.

Viv - love the new photo

Anne - awww, look at your little bean.

Deb - hope the sickness gets better soon.

well, had a lovely weekend with the in-laws - mil took us out for a meal on Friday night, and when we got back they presented us with a 'Nappy Event on the way' card, with a cheque for £1,000 inside - flippin' eck!!

Hi to everyone else
Love
Wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

Wolla - nice in-laws!!
Sarah - good luck with the scan.
Marie - hope you are feeling OK
Viv - love the picture!

Saw the consultant this morning and I have an induction date of 3rd July if I make it that far.  Back to the pineapple and curries etc! 
lots of love
Lizi.x


----------



## struthie

Good luck with your scan Marie,I can't remember what time you said it was now   anyway good luck and thanks for calling yesterday


----------



## Marielou

Hello!

Just got back from the scan, and I am head over heels in love with my little baby!  The lady doing the scan was fab, we was in there for 30 minutes just looking and staring at our baby.  Baby has HUGE feet, which apparently I had at birth   (only a size 5 now though) and we saw close ups of the face head on, which was so amazing.  We tried to get photos head on but they came out really skeletal s we decided not to buy them.  Baby had his/her arms up by his/her head and was really so lovely and cute.  Oh yes, the legs were tucked up under the bum, so covered any 'vital parts' so we couldnt have known the sex even if we wanted to!  

I'm going to add some photos to the gallery in a mo ~ Sarah, I hope your scan was just as enjoyable!

Marie xx


----------



## struthie

Glad all was good Marie,I can go to work now!


----------



## sarahjj

My scan today went really well. Baby was very active and moving about all over the place which made it hard to get a photo!! Did manage to get a couple of lovely ones in the end showing the face! We did ask the sex (after much deliberation as to whether to or not) but they couldn't tell as baby was moving about so much and facing away when they were looking! They did say it was more likely to be a girl though but not to go buying pink things as they couldn't be sure (we have been thinking its a girl too )!

Marie - so glad to hear that your scan went well too today. It is amazing to see isn't it.  Hope you are feeling better now too 

Tracey - poor Max. Hope he is Ok and it goes well tomorrow with the consultant  

Lizi - hope those curries start to do the trick   

Wolla - glad you had a good weekend. What a lovely present from your in-laws  How is the kicking now - have you noticed it getting stronger? I have felt definite kicks over the last few days. DH hasn't felt them yet. - like yours he is too impatient 

love to everyone else

Sarah
x[br]Posted on: 26/06/06, 19:41Just have to add....
Marie - have just seen your latest scan piccies - fantastic! What a little sweetie! Love the bump pictures too - very jealous as mine is nowhere near as big yet!!!!


----------



## LiziBee

Marie and Sarah - glad the scans went well
Tracey - poor little Max!

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


marie - glad the scan went well, your bump pics are amazing, what a beautiful belly.

sarah - glad your scan went well too, and you too will have a beautiful belly like maries very soon i think.

lizi -  hope the pineapple and curries work.

tracey - sorry to hear about max, hope he's ok, hope all goes well with the cons today.

wolla - what a lovely gift from your in-laws.

anne - hope you are well, have you got any morning sickness yet?


am not too well this morning, i woke up and there was some bleeding again, so about to phone the EPAS unit to see if they can do anything for me or give me some advice, will let you know what happens.


xdebsx


----------



## LiziBee

Debs -  I know Marie got lots of bleeding and littlebit is still going strong. 
Sending lots of love and hugs.
Lizi.x


----------



## struthie

Hope everything is ok Debs


----------



## wolla

Wow Marie - great photo's.  We got one that was face on, which looked really skeletal - but DH loved it so we bought it (have to say, that I haven't shown it to anyone though, cos it's not very flattering ).  Love your bump too - you're definitely pregnant!!

Sarah - glad your scan went well too - it's great to see them moving about on the screen isn't it?  Have you been tempted to buy something pink just in case?

Tracey - poor little Max - hope his arm mends quickly.

Lizi - hope it's not too long for you now.

Been looking through the mothercare catologue, deciding how to spend our money from the in-laws - my mum has said she'd like to buy the cot, so we're going to get matching furniture with some of the money - measured up the nursery last night to see what we can fit in.  Going to have to get started on decorating etc soon - got quite a bit to do (getting walls skimmed in all bedrooms so we can just stick a coat of paint on, plus new carpets and doors right through upstairs) - thought it'd be best to get it all done before we're too busy with baby.

Love to everyone
Wolla
x


----------



## AnneD

Marie - fantastic news about your scan and love your new piccie   Can't wait to see my bubba properly - seems like it's ages away and haven't even got a date yet  

Sarah - great news on your scan too hun, it must be so exciting to see your little one wriggling away in there  

Debs - really hope everything is okay hunny xxx I haven't got morning sickness as such though I feel very queasy when I've got an empty tummy and don't have my usual huge appetite.  Gone right off anything sweet too but I'm loving crisps    Trying to make sure I have at least 5 fruit and veg a day and walking as much as I can to help with constipation and it seems to be working  

Tracey - awww poor Max I hope his arm mends quicky. So much for soft play eh    

Wolla - ooh what lovely in-laws you have and lovely of your mum to get you a cot too.  My mam's itching to look at prams - I have to keep restraining her    Sounds like you've got your work cut out with all that DIY, though our nursery to be has a long way to go.  In a fit of anger a couple of years ago Iripped off the beatrix potter wallpaper that was on the wall from the previous owners and ended up taking off most of the plaster too    I've got a habit of just closing the door and forgetting about it but now I'm so chuffed to have a 'proper' reason to get it sorted.  I've got a list of other jobs I want done too like a new kitchen before Christmas - think I'm nest building  

Lizi - ooh I hope all those curries and pineapple do the trick


----------



## wolla

Deb - hope everything is ok xx

Anne - the time will fly to your next scan, trust me - I really don't know where the last 23 weeks have gone.

Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Wolla ~ Wow, what a generous cheque from the in~laws'!    Wowee, I'd have a field day in Mamas and Papas and Mothercare if I was you!  What nursery furniture are you looking at?  

Anne ~ I was sooo the same with our 2nd bedroom!  It was a ursery from the people before, and I ripped it all off in a fit of anger, and its basically our 'box' room now, I really need to get in there and sort it out    I too just shut the door during our treatments and never went there ~ to me, it signified how I felt ~ empty room, empty womb.  Now I need a full room!! 

Debs ~ Poor you with the bleeding, I know how worrying that is  I had lots and lots of bleeding in my 1st tri, I hope they can give you a scan to help make you feel better   

Tracey ~ I was so shocked when I heard about Max, I read it on here, then Mark came in and told me about it .... I hope he's ok, poor little thing.  Is he still going to nursery or have you taken time off with him?

Sarah ~ Glad you have a little active baby too!! It really is amazing, isnt it?  Congrats on the maybe baby girl!! 

Lizi ~ How are you feeling hun? 

Can I just have a rant to you all?  I've been crying solidly since about 12, because of my 'BIL' (I say it in brackets as I've decided now i want nothing more to do with him) ~ we went round today, to take over some DVD's he wanted to borrow, and we sat there and listened to him talking about his son's (18 and 21) ~ Mark is a head Chef and has done lots of work in London,  and has lots of connections with a lot of big hotels etc.  BIL's youngest son has just finished traning to be a chef, and BIL wanted Mark to ask around and see if he could get him a job in London.    Anyway, we then asked if he wanted to see the scan pictues, and he just laughed and said 'God no, I'm not interested in that baby'       I was so shocked and hurt I didnt even say anything, I knew if I opened my mouth I'd cry and I didnt want to give him the satisfaction.    I wish I'd told him exactly what I thought and told him where he could stuff his sons!!!    Anyway, we left shortly after as Mark could see I was trying not to cry, and I literally have cried since.  I've also had a big argument with Mark as he can't see why I'm upset    so I kicked him out of the house with some of his clothes and told him to go live with his brother (don't mess with a pregnant woman!!) and I assume he's gone to work.    I am so hurt that a) BIL could be so hurtful and b) Mark can't understand why I'm upset.    I've told Mark that as this is not the first time he's been nasty about the baby, I don't want him in our house anymore, and I also don't want him seeing the baby.  Of course, this casued more rows    but I'm not having him coming over when the baby is born, and making me cry because of comments he makes.    All I want is for Mark to acknowledge why I'm upset and TELL his brother how much he hurt me.  If it was my sister who hurt Mark, I'd tell her.  

Anyway.  Grrrr.  I'm still crying now   this poor baby probably wonders what its being born into!!!
Marie xx


----------



## 3isacharm

Marie,  I saw your name in this thread and decided to jump on to see about your scan.
Firstly congrats on the great scan and beautiful baby.  The pictures are fabulous.  I am so excited for you.  In regards to BIL I would firstly just forget about it and try to get your mind off him and the whole situation so that you are not unset anymore.  He is obviously a selfish man that isn't worth it.  And in regards to Mark, men just don't get it.  Remember under normal circumstances they don't understand our emotional size anyway, let alone when it is quadrupled with the hormones.  But since you are upset because he isn't understanding why you are upset maybe he can apologize for his brother making you upset.  Maybe a good movie (comedy) can help.  Wish I could go over and give you a big hug.
I hope the kidney infection is long gone, those are horrible.
Anyway, hope you can get passed it and I agree it is your house and your baby and when the time comes and the baby is born if you don't want his brother around that should be your choice.
Lots of hugs
Virginia


----------



## AnneD

Virginia  -    hope your pregnancy is going well  

Marie - arghhh I'm soooo fuming with you BIL - what an insensitive *****    How dare he speak to you like that.  I have to say you are totally within your rights to be so mad and upset, I would've been upset too and I'm amazed that it hasn't upset Mark (or has it but he's just hiding it liek my DH does?   )  I'm assuming that he knows about your tx and if so then he deserves a right good foot up the **** - oops I think I should be on big brother with all the swearing I'm doing and you can't hear what I'm shouting from my office grrrrrrrr.  I too had a run in with my BIL at the weekend thought not about my PG because he doesn't know - just because he was being his usual callous self    I'm totally spooked by your reaction to your spare room too hun - you spelt out exactly how i felt about ours    Just remember petal that it doesn't matter what anyone says or does - our babies are doubly special even if ignoramus's can't see that too.  Well done you for not falling into pieces in front of your BIL and giving him the satisfaction


----------



## wolla

Oh Marie - what a complete tw**.  I take it he knows about tx?  I don't understand how people can act like that - if it makes a difference to him that the baby won't be 'biologically' related to him, then he doesn't deserve to be a part of the baby's (or your) life.  Grrrrr - I'm sooo angry for you hun.

I know you're upset with Mark at the moment - and quite rightly so, but try not to be too hard on him - it probably did really upset him but he's trying to be a 'man' about it. 

Have some chocolate - it has magic powers.
Big Hugs
Wolla xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Marie, I can totally understand why you're so upset and I can't believe that Mark just doesn't get it. Why are men so thick! Maybe Mark should have told him that he's not interested in getting his son a job if he's not interested in your baby! You know how special your baby is so concentrate on that. Fab pics by the way!

Anne, hope you enjoy getting your nursery sorted out.

Deb, hope things are ok now. Will check in later to see if any news. As Marie said she had bleeding and everything was fine. It's very common but I can imagine how worried you are.

Wolla, how great getting that money. Enjoy spending it!

Tracey, hope Max is on the mend now.

Jamie is at MILs today so having a fairly peaceful day with Daniel. It's been quite hard coping with a toddler and a baby as Jamie is getting very jealous and clingy with me. He keeps telling me to put Daniel down when I'm feeding him as he wants on my knee and he doesn't want me out of his sight at all. I feel so bad for him, wish I could split myself in two so I could give them both all my attention. Don't know if you remember but when I was getting scanned in my pregancy they thought Daniel's kidneys were slightly enlarged, all the scans after that showed they were fine but he's to get a follow up scan next week to make 100% sure they are ok. It said in the letter that he's not to eat anything 4 hours before and have only clear liquids not milk   I phoned and said he's only going to be 6 weeks old and all he drinks is milk! The woman apologised and said it was fine for him to have milk and they should have reworded the letter. Anyway better go, he's needing yet another feed.

Love to everyone else,

Viv xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


marie - GRR your BIL is such an idiot,  hope mark realises how you feel and tells his brother where to go.

wolla - my d.h has already picked our furniture from the M&P's catalogue, we also have a M&P store in glasgow and will eventually take a trip in, i was in it once before looking for a gift for a friend, its an amazing place.

anne - ive given my d.h till november to clear the "baby's room" cos its full of his books and 2 armchairs so he can play his guitar whilst being comfy at the same time, im gonna keep one of the chairs though cos they are gorgeous, he has taken over both of our spare rooms, one has his computer and all of the computer books (he's an i.t. specialist) and the other has the guitar and all of his other books, i swear he keeps amazon going.

viv - i love the new pic, i took a trip into the pram centre last week, its amazing and so big, saw a few things we like but not going back there for another few months.

tracey - hope everything went well at the cons for max.  

lizi - no joy yet?  hope you get going soon.


thanks for all of the messages today, we managed to get a scan this afternoon and everything was fine, the pic was a bit strange but i didnt drink any water before it, will hopefully get another one on monday at my antenatal appt, the midwife said that bleeding just happens sometimes not to worry too much about it   


hope you all are well.

xdebsx


----------



## sarahjj

Tracey - hope Max is feeling OK - poor thing  

Debs - so glad to hear that things are fine and the little one is doing OK. Glad the scan reassured you.  

Viv - must be exhausting coping with a baby and a toddler. Sounds like you are doing a great job though. I hope Daniels scan next week goes well.  Are you still doing the nightshift with Daniel or are you getting more rest now?

Marie -     to BIL   . I can understand why you are so upset. What a hurtful thing to say - especially when he was asking you and Mark for help   As the others have said don't let him get to you or upset you. Focus on you and your little baby now - that will cheer you up. I know whenever I am feeling a bit down about something or stressed over work I just have a little look at my scan picture or give my belly a little rub, and realise what is really important   

Wolla - sounds like you are going to be busy decorating. So exciting to be doing the nursery though!!   I have a few days off work coming up in a few weeks so am planning to do some decorating in our box room/nursery then too.  

Lizi - any news??  Thinking of you         

Anne - have fun with your decorating too  

love to everyone else

Sarah
xx


----------



## wolla

Deb - glad the scan showed that everything's fine.


----------



## LiziBee

Debs - glad to hear the scan was OK.
Marie - he's an idiot and doesn't deserve to have an ounce of your brain wasted on him. Don't be too hard on Mark though, you can't pick your relatives. It's a bloke thing.
Tracey - poor Max!
Viv - stupid hospital! 

So yes, I'm still here and rapidly going off pineapple! DH is 40 on Saturday and say's he would like buba to come then! He'd also like and England win on the football but not both at the same time 

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Hiya girls,

Thank you so much for listening to me yesterday re: BIL.  I calmed down and made it up with Mark eventually (Tracey ~ he did come home in the end   ~ for the rest of you, he told me he wouldnt come home, but I knew he would, his beer is here   ) and I can now see the problem is with BIL not DH.  Its just I felt he didnt support me yesterday, and I felt in my mind that I was the only one protecting the baby.    BIL still thinks he's in the right   although the rest of the family can't believe he was so rude.  His fiancee went mad.  He has made comments before, so I've decided to stay away from him, I don't need people like that in my life.  
Oh yes, and Mark won't be helping his nephew get a chef's job in London ~ I've asked him not to, and his nephew doesnt even WANT to work in London, he's stressed because his dad is pushing him!!!

Lizi ~ How fab if baby arrived on Saturday (not during the football though    ) 

Tracey ~ Awww the photos of Max are so cute, bless him with his poorly arm! Hope he does well at nursery today   

Sarah ~ I looked at the baby's scan yesterday when I was upset, it really does help, doesnt it?!!  I still can't believe that this perfect little baby is inside me though!  

Debs ~ So pleased all is well with you and bubba ~ I know bleeding can be common in pregnancy but its still very worrying!! Hope you get another peak on Monday!

Viv ~ Hope all goes well at the hospital next week, typical the hospital gets the wording wrong!    My friend just had her 20 week scan and her baby has the same kidney probs, I hope you don't mind but I told her about you, she didnt get any support at the hospital and I think she thought her baby might be very poorly indeed.  

Wolla ~ You are soooo right, chocolate has fab magic powers!!! Had a kitcat chunky dipped in a cup of tea mmmmmmm!

Anne ~ Sorry you had a run~in with BIL too.    My BIL has always been a pompus g*t, and DH even said to me to expect it, but I guess in my family, everyone is so happy, and wouldnt never dream of not wanting to see a scan photo, that I just assumed everyone was like that.    

Virginia ~ I'm SO happy to see you posting over here!!    Thank you for coming looking for me, I'm so touched.  You're so right about men not getting our pregnancy hormones, I think Mark is bewildered that I cry now over anything (for example, I cried the other day because I saw a little tiny sleepsuit!!) and can't quite understand why!!    Your next scan is soon, I have a feeling its today?  All the best of luck, let me know how it goes   

Marie xx


----------



## sarahjj

Hi everyone

Tracey - have just been looking at your photos of Max with his arm in plaster. Hope he is doing OK and it is not too sore 

Marie - glad you are feeling happier now  Any chance of BIL apologising?? Are you still feeling lots of kicking?? The kicks I feel are definitely getting stronger. I usually feel them a few times throughout the day now, whereas up til now it has just been at night 

Lizi - any news ?? Hope you are doing OK    Hope that pineapple does the trick soon 

Wolla - how is the bump coming along now??  
I was not too happy yesterday when DH came home and said his boss had asked him if I had put on weight recently as he'd seen me in the street (DH hadn't told him our news ) I want to look pregnant not fat . I had thought bump was coming along nicely too!

Just wondered - for those of you that plan to take or are taking maternity leave from work - when did you finish, or when are you planning on finishing work? I'd like to work for a long as possible before the birth, to maximise the time off after, but wondered how realistic it was to work up to close to the EDD?? My job is mainly office based so not too physical, and I plan on taking it easy anyway when possible for the next few months.   Thanks girls!

love to everyone else

Sarah
xx[br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 19:17Marie - just saw your post on the pregnancy chit chat board - sorry - felt bad asking about kicking earlier and didn't want to upset you  I am sure not feeling so much movement today is nothing at all to worry about - I was reading earlier that it depends on the baby's position in the womb and which direction etc they are facing Some days I feel that baby is much more active than others. 
Sarah


----------



## cesca

Hello girls  I have just had the best news in a long time  We got a   !  Is it too soon to join you all as we only  found out on Tuesday 27th June.  We went to Ceram in Spain for egg donation and were given 10 eggs by our wonderful anonymous donor. 9 fertilised of which two were transfered and 7 little snow babies awaiting their turn!  I still am in shock and am hoping that this time all will go well . I had an HCG of 179 on day 12 so its a good start.  We have a scan booked for the 21st July which seems soooo far away. 
    Cescaxx


----------



## LiziBee

Cesca - so pleased for you!! (and having just read your sig. you totally deserve your BFP and then some!)

Yes still here, and climbing the walls!
Lizi.xxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


cesca - hello and welcome, its so great to be posting on here isnt it, you certainly deserve that BFP after everything you have had to go through.

lizi - cant beleive you are still here.

tracey - omg max is so cute 


hope you are all well

xdebsx


----------



## Marielou

Morning,

Cesca ~ Hello and welcome  Wow, what a journey you've been on, you truey truely deserve your BFP.  Do you have an EDD so I can add you to our list? 

Lizi ~ Hope your little lady/man decides to make an arrival soon ... I can well imagine you're climbing the walls!  

Debs ~ How is the bleeding doing now? 

Sarah ~ Thanks for replying on my other thread.  Baby was kicking all day last week and the week before, this week, nothing.    Tends to kick between 8~11pm, but I have een getting strong growing pains all this week, so I wonder if that has something to do with it?  I'm sure I read somewhere that baby's don't kick so much when they're going through a growth spurt, but it does worry me something awful.  I don't know what I'd do if something went wrong now.  And, when I get round to thinking about that, it just makes me worry and cry more   I really need to stop thinking.   

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - honestly, you wont feel kicks all the time yet. (Sad but true) However if you really need to feel something (for peace of mind) there are a couple of tricks you can try - first is a very sugary cup of coffee, it has to be fully caffinated so if you can't bear to do that go for a hot chocolate (but full fat NOT diet!) again with lots of sugar, then lie down (on your left hand side is best as you are less likely to get heartburn) and wait after about 20 mins you should get something. (But again don't panic if you don't!) The second method works best in the third trimester as littlebit needs to be big enough to press against your stomach properly - icecream, really cold ice cream, but stay sat up, once they feel it (and get the sugar rush) it's normally enough to set them off. The 'diet' version of this is drinking freezing cold water, though I have to say iced lemonade, diet or otherwise does it for Buba. Finally sit in front of your biggest speakers and put on something with a really heavy base line (buba reacts well to Slipknot's 'wait and bleed'!) Hope that helps.
Going completely nuts here, it's stupid but it almost feels like it did in the 2ww, I keep asking myself "is it me?", "Is it something I'm doing wrong that is stopping Buba coming out?", "Do I not want this enough, is that why it hasn't happened?" You all know the kind of thing, I'm going completely round the twist. Of course lots of donor type stuff keeps slipping in too but my sister is doing a great job (for a change) and reminding me of all the stuff she went through when my niece was 2 weeks late and so I know all the feelings are normal and I'd feel like this no matter how I'd got PG.
Sorry, that's all a bit down isn't it (that's the other thing I feel guilty about not being a bundle of smiles!). Hope you don't mind me saying it all here but it has to come out somewhere or I'll burst and here is the place I feel most comfortable talking about it, hope you understand!
Love and hugs to you all (thanks for being here)
Lizi.xxxxx


----------



## Marielou

OMG I've hit 4000 posts!! I clearly talk farrrrrr too much   

Lizi ~ Thank you so much for the words of support.  I've bene having these awful dreams where the baby is gone and that more or less sets me up for a bad day    Of course, now I go to bed thinking about those dreams, so of course, I have the dream    ~ Laura and what happened to her is also on my mind an awful lot, I wish I could forget it, but it seems to be replaying.  

Baby seems to still kick lots at night, when should you feel baby kick more?  I think I read somewhere around 24~28 weeks?  

Poor you   Of course you're allowed to be down! I can't pretend I know what its like to be overdue, but I can send you big  and say we're here if you need to rant!  I'm glad you have your sister, who understands exactly what you're going through!  I'm sure you know this already, but of course its not your fault baby hasnt arrived yet ~ you've just made such a warm comfy home s/he doesnt want to leave   

Marie xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Lizi, I can so relate to how you feel. I was the same, tried everything and nothing worked until I got induced. Think of it this way, you must have made a lovely home for your baby and he/she is just too comfortable. Try to keep as busy as you can as it's worse when you.ve got too much time to think.

Marie, I know it's hard not to worry, I'm the worlds worst. I had a day when I was probably about 22/23 weeks pregnant and I hadn't felt him move the whole day. I was feeling sick with fear that something terrible had happened but luckily I had an appointment with the midwife that afternoon and it was when I was in the waiting room that he kicked. I spoke to the midwife about it and she said much the same as Lizi advised, lie down,  and for me diet coke usually made him move a bit. She also said if I was worried I could always contact the hospital and go in to get monitored. It's usually after 28 weeks you should feel 10 movements a day so up till then you might not always get regular movement. At least you've got your doppler so you can hear Littlebit's heartbeat.

Better go, Jamie is busy spreading play doe on the floor and Daniel needs a feed, love to everyone else.

Viv xxx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all, just a quickie I'm afraid

Lizi!!!!! Well you missed having little one on my birthday so you may as well make it to hubbies now! An ex of mine was due as Leicester got to the 1969 FA cup final and his dad wanted to name after the first Leicester player to score, fortunately for him no-one scored, especially not Rodney Fern (no offence to anyone called Rodney). 

Marie - My friend found ice lollies made her first one move around if he was in a lazy mood. I can't wait to start feeling mine.

Must dash -Sorry

Love Sam xx


----------



## LiziBee

Still here, got DH's 40th birthday to distract me today! Did hope to produce that 'extra special present' last night but it turned out to be a monster bout of wind!!
Sam - names are set so there's no danger of a little Wayne or David!!
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Just a quick post to say hello! 

Hope all bumps and babies are ok ~ I've missed you!

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

Welcome back ladies, hope you are all OK.
Lizi.x


----------



## wolla

Hurray - we're back in business.

Marie, hope you had a lovely holiday.
Lizi - how's Rosa doing?

Hi to everyone else - we seems to have lost a month's worth of posts, so we've got some catching up to do.

Wolla
xx


----------



## viviennef

Hooray, we're back! I didn't realise how addicted I was to this site until I couldn't get access!

Hope everyone is doing well. Daniel had a scan last week as they detected a slight murmer when he was born and I'm pleased to say the the scan shows his heart is totally normal with no problems. The woman who did the scan said they shouldn't scan babies so soon after birth as the valve that was open with Daniel can sometimes take 2 weeks to close and it can cause a lot of worry for parents when there's no need so I just wanted to let you all know in case that happens to any of you.

love Viv xxx


----------



## wolla

Viv - that must be a huge relief for you.   to the hospital for worrying you unnecessarily in the first place though - thanks for the warning.

Just remembered, I got my first 'when's the baby due?' from a complete stranger yesterday - ok, so it was a sales assistant in Mamas & Papas and I was buying border for the nursery, but still.....maybe looking pregnant now, not just fat??


----------



## Marielou

Right,

As with the TTC thread, we've lost our up to date list, so I've done as much as possible, if you're missing or something is wrong, please let me know, so I can update it  ~ Lizi, could I have Rosa's birth date please?!

I've booked my 3/4D scan!!   I got a bargin as well ~ the company I wanted to go with, Window to the womb in Nottingham, sells packages on ebay, and I got their celebration package, which is usually £135 for £102, so that'll pay for my petrol, so I'm very pleased. I'm having it on the 24th August, so can't wait. I'm also having my NHS 28 week scan on the 16th August, can't wait to see baby again!

Had a bit of upset in my life ... my sister, who's 2 weeks behind me in her pregnancy, has decided she no longer wants to know me, but she won't tell me why. Mum and I are baffled by it, but its caused me no end of upset nights and lots of tears. I'm eventually coming to the conclusion that I don't need her in my life anyway, but whats making me cry is the fact I don't know if I'll see Hayley, my 3 year old Niece. Thats breaking my heart. She won't even tell Mum why not, she did this last year with my other sister, ruining her first few months with her baby, and I'm not having her ruin my pregnancy, so sadly, I'm just having to put her aside and concentrate on whats important ~ my baby. Its breaking my poor Mum's heart, she can't understand it.  I just don't know if it'll be so easy to just 'forget' Hayley.  This has been going on for weeks now, not a new thing, and I can't see how it can be resolved.

Wolla ~ Oh, I love when people ask when baby is due! I have a cashier in Barclays ask me, I could have leant over the counter and kissed him  We need to see another bump photo! Mine has really grown this last week, I'm going to add my 24 week photo to the gallerey in a min, but I've really grown since then. I can't believe you're 28 weeks!!

Viv ~ OMG, what a worrying time for you, so glad to hear all is well with Daniel xx

Hope all the bumps and babies are doing well!

Marie xx[br]: 1/08/06, 14:03New home girls!

I'm going to start doing a list for this thread ... as we are from a mixture of boards (although mostly donor sperm but all are welcome) if you could let me know your EDD and I'll compile a list. 

Don't want to leave anyone out!

If you have a baby, if you could let me know babies birth date 

Marie xx

ps I have only added those that have posted, please feel free to IM/let me know here your details 

Bumps and Babies!​
Babies and Toddlers 

Viviennef ~ DIVF ~ Jamie ~ 10/04/04

Tracey72 ~ DIVF ~ Max ~ 16/11/04

SweetCaroline ~ DIUI ~ Sebastian ~ 02/02/06

Viviennef ~ DIUI ~ Daniel ~ 24/05/06

LiziBee ~ DIVF ~ Rosa ~ 03/07/06

Bumps 

Wolla ~ DIUI ~ EDD 20/10/06 

Kitty ~ DIUI ~ EDD 27/10/06 

Marielou ~DIVF ~ EDD 06/11/06 

Sarahjj ~ DIVF ~ EDD 13/11/06 

Ginger ~ DEIVF ~ EDD 13/11/06 

Going it alone (Sam) ~ DIUI ~ EDD 29/12/06  

Debs30 ~ Natural! ~ EDD ? 

Anne_D ~ DIUI ~ EDD 06/02/07 

Tamsin ~ DIVF ~ EDD ?


----------



## AnneD

Hi girls  

Blimey I've missed you all so much  

Marie - oh hunny I'm so sorry to hear that your sister is being that way and I know how much it hurts not to be able to see your niece.  I'll bet it's over something so silly and is hopefully due to a surge of hormones too but it doesn't make it any easier to handle.  Fab news on your 3/4d scan - that is so exciting and sooo cheap!  The cheapest one round here is £200 and DH is not impressed    He says he can't see the point because we'll soon see baby but I've told him 'not soon enough!'    Don't worry, I'll wear him down    

Wolla - you definitely looked pg in your last photo hun  and not fat   so I bet you're positively blooming now    I can't wait for people to comment on my bump  

Viv - phew that's fantastic news about Daniel hun and very naughty of the hospital to cause such unnecessary worry.  

Lizi - hows the beautiful Rosa doing?

Tracey - hi hun is Max still wearing his cast?  Hope his arm is healing nicely  

Well I'm happy to say that we had our first proper scan last Thursday which was a nuchal scan and it was worth every penny as baby is doing great and the doctor was very surprised when I said 'wow there really is a baby in there!' - What am I like?  The eternal pessimist    They even did part of the scan as 3/4d which of course has made me desperate for another one because it was sooo amazing.  Baby even gave us a little wave and we giggled as we waved back.  It was so so amazing and has made me feel like this is actually going to happen!  Well that and the fact that only one pair of my jeans fot me now and I'm even developing a wee bump    We've got our regular 12 week scan this Thursday when I'll be 13 weeks and 2 days so I can't wait to see baby again but I know that the scanning equipment isn't as fancy so won't get such good piccies.  I got four from the nuchal scan - one of which is 3d which I couldn't resist posting  

Ahhh I'm so sooo happy that FF is back.

Loads of love and hugs,

Anne xxx


----------



## going it alone

Marie - This'll cheer you up even more. Window to the womb's celebration package is only on offer right now at £135, in the booklet it's £195. I've booked mine for 9th Sept through the normal channels but they're giving me a twin scan at the same price, also celebration, so I can't complain either. You say that your sister did this to your other sister, did she come round eventually?

Lizi - Does the 5.55am post warn us of things to come?!? How is Rosa doing? 

Viv- glad to hear that Daniel is doing fine. It's really not fair that they put us through this. My friend had a shocking scare after a scan at 28weeks. The doc gave her some info that she didn't really understand so she asked her midwife to explain things to her and her midwife told her that she had one baby die from that complication so prepare yourself for the worst. That was before she'd had a full diagnosis. Her baby was born completely healthy and is now 3 years old.

Huge hi to everyone else

Love Sam xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


wow, ive certainly missed you all.


lizi - hope rosa is well and not keeping you up too much.

marie - sorry about your sister, the scan sounds fab, bet you cant wait.

anne - best of luck for the scan, you'll be a scanaholic.

tracey - hope max is well, does he still have the cast?

wolla - have you got your nursery done now?

viv - so happy that everything went well at the hospital.


well i was really ill last week, could not keep anything down for about 4 days, unfortunately it was over the weekend and i had to wait till the monday to go to the docs, she said i was dehydrated (think it had a lot to do with the hot weather) and gave me medicine to stop the sickness and told me to drink plenty but within a few days i was feeling so much better, have a blood test next week at the docs to test for downs and something else that i cant remember, they dont do nuchal scans up here.


hope you all are well.


xdebsx


----------



## LiziBee

Debs - hope you feel better soon.
sam - Oh dear yes.
Marie - Rosa was born on the 3rd. (I've been cheeky and changed it for you!) If you are coming to Notts I'd love to meet up with you.
hugs to all
Lizi.x


----------



## nismat

Hi all, it was a shocki to come back from holiday and find that I couldn't access the boards! And that was only for a few days, so I can't imagine what it was like for all of you for whom it was much longer  

*Marie * - my EDD is 1st March 07 (based on egg collection - my early scan gave a date of 3rd March, but I'm sticking with the initial date until we have our 12 week dating scan). 
I'm so sorry to hear of this upset with your sister - how bizarre?! I suppose if the same thing happened with your other sister too, at least you know that it's nothing you have done, and her problem not yours. Your poor mum though, being caught in the middle. It must be very upsetting for you, especially regarding Hayley, but you are absolutely doing the right thing putting yourself and your baby first. 
BTW, are the photo galleries not up at the moment?; I wanted to see your latest bump pic!

*Viv * - glad to hear that the worry over Daniel is all resolved (although very sorry that you had to go through it so needlessly).

*Wolla * - I'm very sure that you must look pregnant rather than fat if your last pic was anything to go by!  Must have been great to get the comment though 

*Anne * - your scan sounds fab! We are currently trying to decide whether or not to pay and get a nuchal scan done (not because of the money, but because we haven't made up our minds yet about antenatal testing). And a little bump eh? I already don't fit in _any _ of my jeans, at only 9 weeks! Mine definitely looks like fat though, not a bump (except in my DP's eyes, bless!). I haven't started wearing "proper" maternity clothes yet (i.e. ones with panels), but I have had to get some "under-bump" things as my regular clothes just don't fit!

*Debs * - sorry to hear you had such a bad episode of sickness, and had to suffer all over the weekend with it. That must have been just miserable. Is the blood test for Down's and spina bifida? The Alpha-Fetaprotein test measures for both things (high levels = risk of spina bifida; low levels = risk of Down's, middle of the road = not at risk). If the result comes back showing you are at risk, you would then be offered diagnostic tests that could confirm if your baby definitely has the condition or not (the AFP test just says if it more likely, it's not an absolute result).
I'm in a real quandary about the whole testing thing at the moment - hope that we get to see our midwife/wives soon, so that we can discuss it! We are actually considering not having any tests, as if the baby is affected, neither of us would want to terminate the pregnancy. On the other hand, forewarned of problems could be fore-armed  What did everyone else choose to do? 

We had a lovely relaxing holiday in Newcastle & Yorkshire. In the first week I seemed to be constantly eating and sleeping; by the second week I was feeling much sicker which curtailed our activities somewhat. I also had the most amazing wind, which meant that I wasn't fit to be in public! 
Having lost all the posts, I can't be 100% sure if I posted about my scan before we left. Just in case I didn't, it confirmed that there was just the one baby, and it was amazing seeing the heartbeat 

Finally got round to seeing the GP on Monday to "register" my pregnancy. New GP, but seemed really nice & offered his congratulations etc. Seemed slightly non-plussed at first by the same-sex relationship thing, but did later comment that we must be thrilled at the IVF working as we had been trying for so long, so he seems alright  Anyway, the appointment made everything seem a lot more "real"! Got my maternity exemption form to send off, he sent off the 12wk scan booking form & notification for the midwives, gave me the NHS pregnancy "book" (great fashions in there! ) and sent me for my initial blood screening. Apparently, even though the practice is within 5 minutes walk of us, our address means that I will be under a community midwife team (where they see you through your pregnancy at home, are there at the birth and then do the post-natal care), rather than being under the antenatal clinic at the practice. Sounds fine by me! I like the idea of being able to build up a relationship with the midwives that will actually be helping you to deliver the baby.

Tamsin x


----------



## AnneD

Tamsin - just a quickie regarding the nuchal scan - we ummed and ahhed about whether to have one or not as we knew that if the baby was at risk in any way we wouldn't have the amnio or consider a termination. In the end, DH's sister (handily a midwife  ) recommended it and we figured that forewarned was forearmed so to speak. The hospital was 60 miles away and the scan cost £150 but it was worth every penny as it was so detailed and finally made me believe that there was a baby  Phew I'm so pleased you're having problems fitting into your clothes too - thought I was abnormal to be expanding so soon  i just looked tubby until the last week or so but now I can see the beginnings of a bump. Great news on your community midwife scheme. We had community midwives in our village too but it's recently changed so that they now come out from the nearest town but it is nice to know that those same midwives will be delivering baby too - very reassuring. Oops just noticed that my post isn't a quickie after all - I do go on [br]: 2/08/06, 10:48btw decided to change my scan photo because the 4d one wasn't big enough


----------



## wolla

Marie - oh hun, I'm so sorry that you're sister is being like this.  You're right to try and concentrate on you and baby for the moment, although it must be hard.  Maybe it's her hormones??  I'm sure she'll come round eventually - maybe she'll confide in your mum and then you can get things sorted.  Don't even think about having to 'forget' about Hayley - that's just not going to happen hun .

Well done on getting such a bargain for your 3d scan - gonna go and have a look at your new bump photo as soon as I've typed this.

Anne - wow, 12 weeks already.  Fab photo - I'd love to have a 3d scan, but nowhere close by does them.   Do you get a 20wk scan too?  We're coming to your neck of the woods in a couple of weeks - I'll be on the look out for a pregnant lady driving round with her top off.

Debs - sorry you've been feeling really yacky - hope it gets better soon and you can get on with enjoying your pregnancy.

Sam - hope everything's well with you.

Got another midwife appointment this afternoon - they seem to be coming thick and fast now - every 3 wks.

Tamsin - glad you had a great holiday - we went away when I was about the same stage as you - just to a cottage in Scotland, and I also spent the whole time eating and sleeping - not very exciting for DH!  Great that the scan went well, and you appt with the GP too.  We decided not to have the test for downs, as I wouldn't have had an amnio if it'd come back high risk, and so would;ve just spent the rest of the pg worrying - you've got a while yet to decide though.

Love to everyone
Wolla
x

ps - Anne - new photo is great.  Baby looks like (s)he's lying back with arms behind his head and legs crossed - very relaxed!!


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Tamsin, regarding the tests, I never had the blood tests with either pregnancy mainly because I wouldn't have risked an amnio and I wouldn't have terminated anyway. We don't get offered the nuchal scan here but at least with that there's no risk to the baby. With the blood tests, one of my friends had that with both her pregnancies and they came back high risk of downs. She had an amnio both times and her babies were perfectly healthy so she went through all that worry for nothing. Hope this helps a bit.

Lizi, how are you and Rosa? Are you getting much sleep?

Wolla, can't believe you're 28 weeks, how fast does the time go!

Anne, love your picture. Enjoy your scan tomorrow.

Marie, how strange about your sister. You are doing the right thing by just concentrating on you and the baby. Have you thought of even writing her a wee letter just to ask why this is happening and if you can still see Hayley. At least that way she knows you're willing to make things up with her even though she's at fault.

We went to a photographers on Sunday as we won a voucher for a free photo. The photographer was great and took loads of pics of the four of us then separate ones of Jamie and Daniel. She then handed us the price list so we could choose extra ones if we want and we nearly fainted when we saw how much they charge. The cheapest photo is £75 and the dearest is just under £1000 ! An album with 10 pics is £1300! The only thing is that I know I'll want more than one pic. We're going back this Sunday to view them and I know already I'll be depressed that I can't have them all!

Daniel is doing really well. He weighed 12lb 15oz last week and is smiling and cooing all the time. He is a really sweet little boy but then I might be biased! 

love to everyone else, 

Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Afternoon, 

Thanks for all the comments about my sister ~ to answer a few questions, I have written her a letter, just asking what I had done and saying sorry if I had offended her in anyway.  I also asked about seeing Hayley, but she has sent no reply and has told mum she doesnt intend on 'giving me the time of day'      
She did very simillar with my other sister last year, it was very nasty as there was a lot of sl*gging off and arguments and she was generally horrible to her and the baby.  She does talk to her now, but there is no love lost, and I'm not sure how forgiving I can be of someone who sets out to upset or stress my baby in the womb.  Its so strange as we used to be the best of friends, now she's changed beyond all recognition.  We drew apart during the IVF ... she found it very boring and is of the opinion you should just accept childlessness and not have any kind of treatment, which is easy to say when you have a healthy daughter concieved after forgetting contraception, and concieved first time with this baby.      
I miss talking to my Niece so much ... I can live without talking to my sister, but I used to talk a few times a week to Hayley and I so miss her funny ways, I was scared she had forgotten me, but Mum told me that yesterday she was talking about the baby in my tummy ~ mum showed her my photo and she said 'Oooohbig belly'   so its nice she still remembers me.    

Vivienne ~ Did you win the photos from Venture?  It sounds like their prices, and the photos are usually gorgeous from there!  I've got a bump photo session with them next month, I'm only getting my free one as I'm thinking of putting my money towards getting one when baby is born ... but the prices scare me  

Wolla ~ Hope all goes well at your m/w appt, mine go to two weekly after my next one (which is in 2 weeks) ~ I can't believe I'm at that stage where they are talking to me about the birth!! 

Anne ~ The scan photo is just gorgeous!!  Really like it, very clear and my guess is you'll have a little ..... boy!    I'm probably very wrong as I was sure Lizi was having a boy   

Tamsin ~ My photo is in the gallery, its working now   
We didnt have a nuchal scan nor the blood tests at 16 weeks, for many of the same reasons as Viv ~ we wouldnt have risked an amnio or terminated, and like Viv, I have heard of a few people who have had the blood tests come back with a high result, then have their babies thankfully turn out healthy.  Plus, I had two women on my tri board, have nuchal scans in London, which showed a high chance of problems, and after amnio's, and a lot of stress, both women and babies ae thankfully fine.  I just didnt want the rest of mypregnancy to be ruled by that stress, but its a very personnal choice.    Do whatever is right for you and DP.  

Lizi  ~Oh, I forgot you were in Notts!  I'm going to Wollaston, is that near you?  

Debs ~ How many weeks are you now?  I've lost track!  

Marie xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi Marie, the photographer is called Lifestyle Photography but I think they used to be called Venture. I just know the photos are going to be fab and very natural, not posed and I know I'm too sentimental when it comes to Jamie and Daniel and I'll just want loads of pics of them but I'll just have to resist as we just don't have the money.

If you join Emma's Diary which is similar to Bounty they will offer you a free photo of your baby. I've got a photographer coming to the house on the 16th August to photograph Daniel. They'll probably want me to buy more pics but at least I know I'm getting a free pic anyway. There's also a photographer that advertises in the Bounty book although I think it's in the new mum's book that you get in the hospital and they will take a pic of your baby at 4, 8 and 12 months and give you the 3 photos in a presentation folder free of charge so you've all got that to look forward to.

love Viv xxx


----------



## AnneD

Viv - OMG those photos are sooo expensive   how frustrating  Ahh love the thought of Daniel smiling and cooing - how cute!    How's Jamie coping with being a big brother?

Marie - oh hun it's so unfair that your sister is acting this way  and very cruel.  I can't believe the way she acted about IVF - though I suppose it's typical from someone who can fall pg so easily.  It's her loss hunny - she's missing out on spending time with a fab sister   Hayley obviously adores you and kids don't forget that easily - it amazes me how my nieces recall things we did together when they were really little.  Thanks for your comments about my scan piccie - it's so funny that you think it's a boy.  The first thing my dad said when he saw the 3/4d scan photo was 'oh it's definitely a boy, especially with a nose that size!'    To be fair mum and dad have three nieces so I think dad is a tad biased towards a grandson but I was quite defensive about our little one's nose     

Wolla - we had the nuchal scan done at the RVI in Newcastle - I can give you the telephone number of the fetal department if you want.  We have our usual 12 week scan tomorrow and then we'll also have the usual 20 week scan.  The Nuchal was just a little extra one - partly because I was impatient to see baby    He he never thought of the baby looking chilled out but you're right they do    Must be all the lazing around I'm doing    You mentioned you were heading up our way - where to?  Yep you'll definitely have to look out for a topless blonde    I'm making full use of beauty before we part company in the winter.  To be honest I've had so many problems with her that it'll be a relief to say ta ta and I'm even driving a courtesy car for a couple of days because she's back in the garage grrrrr and it's her first birthday too


----------



## nismat

Big hugs to *Tracey*, you must feel utterly miserable. Relationship problems are so, so awful ((((((((hugs))))))))). Are the two of you able to talk, or is that part of the problem?

Thanks all for the feedback about testing; I had a chat with my sister earlier on, asking for her input as both a mother-of-2, and a GP. She reminded me that the chances are very high that the nuchal scan will show that there is no risk, and that it is great to get that kind of reassurance, although she obviously said that we should make up our own minds. She didn't have any further tests after the nuchal. So maybe we will go for it after all - need to contact the local clinic to find out more about costs etc.


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


tamsin - yes it is the test for downs and spina biffida, but we were thinking the same about not having the test but as your said forearmed is forewarned and i would like to know, not that it would change my mind any.

marie - im 15 & 2 today, cant beleive im in the 2nd tri already.

viv - the pics are expensive but worth every penny i bet.

anne - hope changing beauty doesnt break your heart.


hope you all are well.


xxdebsxx


----------



## Marielou

Morning,

Just been to gsee my GP as I got an infected nipple   but TMI she managed to get the infection out so don't need anything else for it.   Phew! 

Debs ~ Can't believe you're 15+ weeks! 

Tamsin ~ Glad you managed to come to some decision, plus, you get to see the baby again with a nuchal!  

Tracey ~ You know where I am  

Anne ~ Aaaaaah, I bet your baby's nose is perfect!! At mu 12 week scan, it looks like my baby has sticky out ears, but by 20 weeks, s/he had 'grown into them' ~ so its very possible this could happen, and remember, there no fat on your baby yet!  I just hope my baby does not have sticky out ears ~ I did and remember hating them! (I also grew into them as I becamme an adult   )

Viv ~ Know what you mean about lifestlye/venture, I love the way they're not posed.      I'll look out for those photo offers when I have the baby, I just have this feeling I'm going to go OTT and 'like a japanese tourist' as DH would say   having photos taken of everything!!  

I'm going to see a friend of mine from FF and her 4 week old baby boy today ~ Lizi, you might know her from 3rd tri, Sheboo and baby Henry, I can't wait!

Marie xx


----------



## MoodyCat

Hi ladies

Can anyone advise on the following.  Am now 12 weeks pregnant and over the last week and a half have been coming off the drugs - progesterone pessaries and oestrogen tablets.  I've started getting migraines and am very hormnely spotty.  Can anyone tell me whether this is normal - I'm just worried as i have got poor quality eggs and the related hormone issues, so don't want to stop taking the drugs that are keeping the baby alive.  We lost our first baby at 24 weeks and now wonder whether we should have been taking extra hormone tablets.  Does anyone know what happens after 12 weeks and hormones?

Sorry to waffle, just worried!

love
Moody Cat
x


----------



## sarahjj

Hi everyone - lots to catch up on after not being able to get on, and then I've been away this week!

Moodycat - don't worry - it sounds normal. By now you should be producing hormones naturally. I had headaches and spots early on but it settled down after a while. Make sure you drink lots of water and get lots of rest but talk to your doctor or clinic if you are unsure.

Marie - glad GP sorted out the infection -  sounds painful  Hope you are OK now. Sorry to hear your sister is being so strange and hurtful. Hope you are still able to see your niece at least.
Bet you are lookiong forward to your 4d scan  

Hi Debs - wow - 15 weeks have gone so quickly! Hope you are OK

Tamsin - good luck with the scan  

Tracey - glad Max is OK now. Sorry to hear you have been having a bad time though   Thinkin gof you.

Viv - glad all is Ok with Daniel   Bet the photos are gorgeous!

Anne - glad your scan went well  

Wolla - hope the m/w appt went well and all is OK with you & bump 

Sam - hope you are OK  

Hi to anyone I've missed. Good to be back.

I had a doctors appointment last week & they found sugar in my urine sample so I have to go back this week for another test. Has anyone had this?  

love Sarah
x


----------



## MoodyCat

Hi Sarah
I had a trace of sugar in my sample a couple of weeks ago.  They didn't seem too bothered by it but i looked it up on the net.  Shouldn't have though as it scared me a bit - all about kidneys mainly.  I think that if it's a high level they nned to keep an eye on it as technically it shouldn't be there as it's a leak or something.  I thingk because they do this test early on during pregnancy they can pick it up quickly and sort it out without too much trouble.

Hope this helps - I will be asking the same questions when i next see our m/w in a couple of weeks as I didn't think to ask when i overheard it mentioned after testing my sample the other week.

love
Moody Cat
x


----------



## LiziBee

V.little time as Rosa is waking - Moody, I got migranines and spots at the same time. I got dihydracodine prescribed.
oh dear, she's squaking!!
L&H
Lizi,x


----------



## Marielou

Lizi ~ I read that as 'Rosa is walking' then    ,was just thinking 'wow, babies grow up fast nowadays' when I reread it   

Sarah ~ I read in one of my baby magazines last night about sugar in urine, and thought of you   ~ it said having sugar in your urine once is not a great cause for concern, as it can be down to your diet, but if it shows up on a regular basis, it may be cause for a GTT test for gestational diabetes.    I'm sure your mw will keep an eye on you  

Moodycat ~ I had lots of spots/migraines when I came off progesterone, I was so scared I 'weaned' myself off it, by halving the dose etc, is there anyway you could do that?  

Had a scare this morning, had waves of pain that were quite sharp low down in my belly, was awake a lot of the night with them too ... went to see my mw and GP and luckiy its a UTI ... I was beginning to worry it was labour pains, I'm not ready yet!  

Marie xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi just a quick message as I'm trying to get my tea ready while Daniel is asleep. I guarantee he'll wake up the minute I sit down to eat it!

Went to view the photos from our session last week. They were fantastic. He had them up on a big slide show on the wall and was playing Kylie's 'I believe in you' when we were viewing them. My hormones were in overdrive and I had a big lump in my throat when I saw the pics of Jamie and Daniel. We had to limit ourselves to just 2 pics as they were so expensive but I wish I could have taken them all.

Better go, and wolf my tea before my little man needs another feed,

love Viv xxx


----------



## sarahjj

Viv - the photos sound fab. Bet Jamie and Daniel look gorgeous!  

Marie - hope you are OK & have not had any more pains. Glad they are not the baby arriving early  

Lizi - love to Rosa   - hope she is doing OK and you are not too exhausted  

Moodycat & Marie - thanks for your advice on the sugar in my test - I went back to the GP again and had another test which was fine, so hopefully it was just a one off, as I'd scared myself a bit reading up on diabetes and problems that can cause    

We bought a buggie today - we went for the Mothercare trenton deluxe. Seems good as comes with carrycot so baby can lie flat and a car seat and it just fits in my little cars boot! Was in the sale too! Very exciting!

Hope you are all doing OK

love Sarah
xx


----------



## wolla

Sarah - how exciting buying your buggy - sounds good.  I can't believe you're 26 wks already.  Glad the tests now show that you haven't got sugar in your urine any more.

Marie - ouch, your nipple infection and UTI sound painful.  I worry about the baby coming early too - especially if I wake in the night with pains (which normally turn out to be wind).

Viv - the photo's sound fab - well done for only buying 2 of them - bet it was tempting to get more.

Midwife appt went well last week - all normal.  Going to ring the hosp this week to find out about ante-natal classes and book a tour of the maternity ward.

Hi to everyone else
Wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

Wolla - top tip for the hospital tour, ask to sniff the gas and air to see if it makes you feel sick. It wont but it's the best 'hit' you will get whilst PG!
Viv - photos sound lovely. I was soooo dissappointed with the hospital photo.

Got to go Rosa is waking (again!)
love to all
Lizi.x (&R!)


----------



## wolla

- great tip Lizi, will remember that one!!


----------



## nismat

Hi all, this pregnancy lark isn't half tiring! I'm really struggling with work days at the moment (I'm on my feet virtually all day when I do photo shoots, and it really can't be avoided, although I do try and perch on a stool as often as I can, and take proper breaks). Blooming knackering though! I was reading my "Rough Guide to Pregnancy" this morning, and it suggests that if your work involves most/all-day standing, you should aim to finish work around 24 weeks!!! That doesn't bode well for my freelance income! At least it's not something I'm doing every day, and I'm trying to keep it down to no more than 2 days a week at the moment. It looks like I'm about to do another cookery book (I'm a cookery writer/food stylist for those who don't know - probably most of you!), so at least I'll be based at home over the next few weeks (and luckily the nausea has receded!). Hoping that the energy levels will rise again once I reach the second tri 

In pregnancy news, I got the appointment through for the 12 week u/s scan this morning - for next Wednesday afternoon! Woohoo! I am very excited , and it looks like Karen will be able to come along too, even though it's slap bang in the middle of the working day. 
Having trouble finding somewhere local for a nuchal scan though! The clinic that my GP recommended don't actually do them, and I'm currently playing phone tag with people at a private hospital to determine if they do them, and if so, which consultant I need to book in with! Hopefully should have sorted it later today. 
Still waiting to hear from the midwife team (I suppose it has only been just over a week since I was referred by the GP though). If I haven't heard by Friday, I'll chase them up, as I don't want to get forgotten 

*Marie * - ouch, the infected nipple and another UTI sound painful - but at least the latter wasn't early labour. Seriously scary prospect! 

*Viv * - well done for restraining yourself to just the 2 pictures from Venture - they are unbelievably expensive aren't they? But so gorgeous, and very emotive.

*Sarah * - congrats on the buggy purchase  There are sooo many choices aren't there? We got given a copy of the "Mumsnet Best" review guide on a recent visit to Mothercare, and it's got real-life parents' reviews on all the baby equipment basics, and how to make the right choices for your lifestyle. Looks like it will prove a lifesaver, not to mention a timesaver!

*Wolla * - hope that you get a good antenatal class group  And enjoy that hospital tour  (good tip Lizi )

*Lizi * - how's everything going with Rosa? I bet you don't have much time "off"!


----------



## going it alone

Marie - You seem just like me, nothing goes simply. I always seem to escape the humdrum problems but get the unusual things. I went to Australia a couple of years ago and returned with a tropical mouth infection. My GP was soooo excited as she's only seen it in books. She even got her pictorial guide out to show me photos of it, they weren't pretty.

Lizi - Thanks for the tip about the gas and air. It stops you worrying about feeling sick whilst you've got labour pains to worry about.

Nismat - Best of luck for your scan next week. It'll be great if Karen can make it. As I'm on my own my mum comes to mine. Ask at the hospital if they know where to get a nuchal scan. My hosp don't do them but gave me the leaflet for the private clinic that does them, they joys of having twins mean that you can't have the blood screening. I got a copy of the mumsnet best booklet as well and found it really useful for all sorts of things.

Sarah - How exciting, getting your buggy. I'm having the opposite problem, twin buggies are in short supply, a lack of choice is my problem. I'm thinking of going for a combi WE2.

Viv - well done on the restraint of only buying 2 photos. I know that mine will be sick of having photos or video taken of them.

On a personal note. I had a consultant appointment on Monday. I'm 19 weeks and measuring at a good 28 which he seemed happy with. No wonder I'm struggling with stretching pains with my ligaments. He also prescribed my with some tablets for my acid hearburn/indgestion which had got pretty bad. I was being sick up to 6 times through the day just to get rid of the excess acid. The tablets seem to be working as I've been on them since Monday and have had very little heartburn since then. I'm back there on the 21st, just after my detailled scan.

I also went to aquanatal class this morning. It was great. It was a weird sensation to be doing things in the water with the weight of the bump being supported. It felt even stranger when I got out of the water as the bump suddenly got heavy again. I'll be back again next week though.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## wolla

Sam - glad your consultant appt went well, sounds like your bump's growing well.  Aquanatal sounds great - they do a class at my local pool, but it's during the day - have got lots of holidays left to take before I finish work though, so am hoping to go to at least a couple.  Have been going swimming regularly though, and it's lovely having the weight of your bump supported isn't it?  Did scare myself last week though when I slipped and fell on the steps into the pool - luckily landed on my knees not my tummy.

Tamsin - good luck for your scan next week.  Hope Karen can go with you.

It's very quiet on here at the moment - where is everybody?

We're off on our hols on Saturday - I can't wait, really looking forward to a week relaxing.  My sister and her hubby and little girl are coming with us for the first 2 nights.  
Anne - we're going to Haggerston Castle - any recommendations for days out/good pubs?  

Hope everyone's well, and enjoying the slightly cooler weather.

Wolla
x


----------



## AnneD

Hi girls,

Marie - so glad those pains weren't labour pains hun - scary thought    Hope everything's okay with you - I read on another thread that you were worried about your sister's baby.  It must be so diifficult when she's not speaking to you because I know it doesn't stop you caring.  Hope you're managing to get some rest and not getting too stressed.  I'm worried about you hun.  Take it easy  

Lizi - great tip on the hospital visit   It made me giggle    I keep misreading your posts about Rosa too and thought she was walking instead of waking - clever girl   

Sarah - congrats on getting your buggy hun.  My mam is desperate to go pram shopping and has been talking about it nonstop ever since we found out I was pg     We were planning to go to London for a couple of days but now we're going to Glasgow instead so we can go to the big pram centre there.  We go on Wednesday for two nights and I can't wait - some nice mother daughter time  

Tamsin - ooh hun no wonder your tired being on your feet all the time.  I'm self employed but a writer so luckily (or not so lucky for my expanding bum!) I'm sitting around most of the day.  I can remember you mentioning you job and it sounds fab - I'm obsessed with cookery books.  fantastic news on getting your scan date and really hope Karen can go with you.  It's sooo exciting and finally makes it all seem so much more real. Can't wait for my 20 week scan now    Good luck on getting a Nuchal booked too. I'm going to get one of those mumsnet leaflets too - they sound like a godsend.  There's just too much baby stuff out there to choose from  

Sam - great news about your consultant appointment but not so good about all that sickness   Hope the tablets continue doing the trick. I'm expanding by the day so your twin bump must be huge by now    I'm looking forward to having a proper bump so that I can go to the aquanatal classes and not feel a fraud   Have you got your 12 week scan piccies? I'd love to see them hun    

Wolla - ooh Haggerston is only half an hour from me hun so look out for me with my top off    Haggerston has pretty much got everything on site but if you want to venture out I'll PM you some tips    Hope the weather stays nice for you x

Well our pg news is out there now so I think the whole village knows by now and people have been really sweet coming up to me and congratulating me.  They know we've been trying for some time but don't know about tx and are soo chuffed for us that it's quite overwhelming - imagine if they knew what it took to get here    Now that I don't have to hide my expanding tummy it's not taking me hours to get dressed    Feel like a bit of a fraud still though because only one pair of my jeans fit me and I've been wearing some maternity cropped jeans and some long maternity jeans that I got in the sale but it doesn't seem right without a big bump and I don't think it's normal to be wearing them so early, or is it?.  At least it means I'm comfortable though.  Bizarrely my 'bump' starts below my bust and I'm sure it's supposed to be much lower but apparently my mam expanded in the same way so I'll just take her word for it. Looking forward to my couple of days break and baby shopping (well looking anyway   ) in Glasgow next week.

Loads of love,

Anne xxx


----------



## wolla

Anne - yeah, we're not planning on venturing too far (and picked Haggerston for that very reason) but would love a couple of tips please.
Everyone's different as to when you need maternity clobber - I survived in my own trousers for quite a while - although with the button undone and zip half down after about 12wks!!  and most of my normal tops still fit, although I mainly wear maternity ones now cos they make me look pregnant.  Most of my maternity trousers are uncomfortable - I spend half my time pulling them up, which gets really annoying.

Forgot to mention that I bought a new (well, new to me anyway) car a few weeks back - thought it was about time I upgraded to a good sized, sensible family 5 door with lots of room for baby equipment.  I can't wait to see it with baby seat in the back.

Marie - haven't had much time to read other threads, but hope you're ok and that all the family stuff settles down soon.

Wolla
x


----------



## AnneD

Wolla - I've PM'd you hun.  Ooh what car did you buy?  I'm now looking at grown-up cars too and will be saying goodbye to Beauty this winter.  To be honest I'll be pleased to see the back of her because I've had so many problems with the damn thing - still it has been nice to feel the wind in my hair with all the hot weather.


----------



## Marielou

Hiya, 

Sorry I havent been around, just generally feeling down about family stuff, I'm trying to pick myself up today because its not good for my baby!  
Really annoyed with my kitten today, he's taken to scratching the walls   and has scratched off a massive bit of wallpaper, so now we have to redecorate the bedroom again!  I had planned on doing it, but its annoying that we have to do it asap  

We bought our baby monitor yesterday, its the tommee tippee crystal clear suresound ultimate with sensor mat (gives off alarm if baby stops breathing) ~ boots have it on offer, down from £99 to £66!! 

Anne ~ My bump grew very simillar, it started right under my boobs, from very early on, and it seems like there was hardly any bump very low down, just very high up!    Mine's still high up (mind you, my womb is very high now!)  and I went into maternity jeans at 10 weeks, althoughI think I could have lasted past that, I was just excited to wear them    

Wolla ~ Have a fab holiday, sounds like you're going to have a lovely time!  You're 30 weeks tomorrow!!!!!   

Sam ~ I can't go to aquanatal as they don't have any here, but I do go when in Milton Keynes and love it!  I agree how strange it is to have the weight taken off your bump and then get it all back again    ~ sounds like bump is growing well!!

Tamsin ~ Oooh we have scans on the same day!  I'm going for a 28 week growth scan, at 1pm, how about you?    Its really strange to think that the women who were having their 20/28 week scans when I had my 12 week scans are either very heavily pregnant now or had babies    it still blows my mind that a baby will pop out  

Lizi ~ Oooh I'll have to try that gas and air on my tour!!  I had it when passing Charlie, and I hate to laugh about such a sad and heartbreaking occasion, but I think I overdosed on it, as they had to stop the ambulance as I actually lost conciousness!!!!    Brilliant stuff though!

Sarah ~ Just had a flick through my mothercare catalogue, pram look slush!!! 

Marie xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


anne - you'll love the pram centre, its so big, its full of prams and roomsets mostly m&p ones, its strange that you can buy the m&p stuff there cheaper than the m&p store, where are you staying? 
hope you have a fab time.

wolla - haggerston castle sounds fab, i know a few people who have been there, have a fab time.

marie - i only found out about those baby monitors with the sensor pad the other day and i'll definately be getting one, hope you are feeling better.

lizi - great tip, be a while before i can try it though.

sarah - the pram sounds fab.

tamsin - hope you are well.


i had my AFP test today which tests for downs syndrome and spina biffida, its only a blood test so should get the results in a few weeks.


hope you all are well.

xdebsx


----------



## sarahjj

Marie - hope you are OK and not letting any family stuff upset you too much   What a naughty kitten you have  - can you just cover the wallpaper up, or does it need redecorating completely? We have a few strategically placed pieces of furniture over scratch marks in our house, from when our two cats were kittens !  The monitor you got sounds good - I'll have to have a look in Boots  

Wolla - hope you have a lovely holiday !    Good to hear you have a new car - sounds great for baby!

Anne - have fun baby shopping with your Mum next week !! Great that you can share you good news now - and lovely that everyone is so pleased for you  
ps - love your scan pic  

Sam - glad your appointment went well.  I've been very tired too since being pregnant, and usually have to have at least an hours nap when I get in from work. Good luck for your scan next week   

Tracey - hope you are OK  

Debs - hope you are doing OK. Hope all is OK with the blood tests  

Hi to all other bumps & babies  

We've been trying to come up with a shortlist of baby names this week - and have got down to about three of each now (after lots of disagreements  ) I think we'll leave the final decision now til after the birth and see what suits!

love Sarah
xx


----------



## wolla

Ooh, Sarah - are you going to tell us the names, or is it going to be a surprise.  I was reading Practical Parenting last week and there was a photo of a very cute looking baby and the caption underneath said 'Spud Kirby, aged 3 months.......' - so there's an idea for you.

Was soooo chuffed this morning - I introduced the girl who's taking over from me in 6 WEEKS!!! to one of our landlords, and he said to me 'well, you're obviously going on maternity leave are you?' - I could've kissed him.  

I do seem to have had a bit of a growth spurt just the last few days - and feel like I'm really waddling now.

Arghhh - Dh really annoyed me last night.  He told me that he couldn't possibly help me with the packing cos he was far too tired (he'd spent his day off playing golf and in the pub - as usual!!).  he eventually gave in - after I shouted and screamed and cried at him - and got the suitcase out for me, and threw a couple of bits in for himself.  Grrrrrrr

Have a great weekend everyone - and will catch up in a week.

Wolla
x


----------



## going it alone

Marie - Thanks for the top tip on the monitor from Boots. I went today and bought a couple. When it's something you've got to buy anyway it's great to get them reduced. There were some lovely clothes in the Boots sale too. I got some real bargains, outfits reduced from £12 down to £2 and sleepsuit sets from £10 to £2. They were all in the low birth weight section as well. I don;t want to buy too many things in low birth weight in case I don't need them but at the same time I dont want to spend money on neutral newborn stuff either and then have two tiddlers that will need to grow into newborn, by which time I'll know what colours to buy.

Wolla - Isn't it great when people notice that you're pregnant. I've always been built for comfort and despite my bump getting bigger, I'm sure people who don't know for surejust think that I'm getting fatter. Last week for the first time an aquaintance who I had seen since March saw me and it was the first time that someone who hadn't been told said something about me being pregnant. It was great. Hope you have a great weekend away.

Anne - my twelve week scan piccies are on the charter member's gallery. I'm on the last page. I took a photo of my bump as well the other day but to me all I can see is how fat my backside looks, and that hasn't changed shape in the last year! So that isn't on the gallery yet.

Marie - Up until a couple of months ago my parents still had strategically placed pieces of furniture to hide where my dog (now ten years old) had a thing for digging indoors as a puppy. She would dig holes about two feet long through carpet and underlay. She also chewed so much but those things were thrown away. She chewed the plug of the TV twice, made a pair of shoes into peep toe sandals, ruined a pair of reading glasses and killed the remote control of the TV that was being rented!

Deb - Hope your AFP results come back fine. I wish I could have had them.

Love and Hugs

Sam xx


----------



## Marielou

Afternoon, 

I've been SO hormonal today!    Went into Mothercare to look for some autumn/winter clothes, I only wanted a few pieces really, a jumper and a few long sleeved tops.  I can't keep on living in my summer maternity vests!   
Anyway, I was SO dissapointed in their selection ... no jumpers, no cardigans (none even in the catalogue!) and the long sleeved tops were, I felt, summer wieght.  I tired some on anyway, and was fuming.  Literally, you could see the sparks of fury coming out of the changing room    ~ they fitted lovely on my bump and made me look HUGE    but I swear, they must have used a model with elephant shoulders, as all of the tops were baggy and loose around my bust/shoulders.    Not a case of needing to go down a size, as it fitted everywhere else lovely, and my boobs are a D, so not tiny!  Also, I'm a size 8, so can't go down anymore.      I just got in the car and burst into tears ~ I'm living in summer tops, plus some old baggy tops that finish just above my belly button now   so I'm desperate!! 

Tracey ~ Was lovely talking to you as always ... oh, and I think my bump looks big today so I'm not    today  

Sam ~ Glad you managed to get the monitor and some bargins from boots!    Sounds mad, but I got some christmas pressies as well  .... some FCUK gift packs for my older nephews/niece, all with deodorant and a FCUK t~shirt, £22 down to £3.00!!  Well, we're obviously going to be tight for money this year, so I had to snap them up!! 

Wolla ~ Spud Kirby     
Funny you should mention it, as DH told me last night that I've started to waddle now!    I didnt notice until I saw myself, it looks like I've wet myself when I'm walking! Mind you, my baby loves laying VERY low down, I often feel little hands moving very close to my cervix!  Wow, 30+ weeks ... does it feel very pregnant?  It sounds it to me!  

Sarah ~ Annoyingly, the kitten must have scratched and pulled., because a huge piece of wallpaper is missing, and I've got nothing to cover it with!    I really do need to paint or wallpaper in there anyway, but its just bugging me everytime I see it!

Debs ~ I love the glasgow pram center, I bought my M&P moses basket from them at the baby show.  We have a shop near here called Premier baby and they also sell M&P stuff at cheaper prices .. but not got as big a selection as GPC.  

Have a fab weekend!

Marie xx


----------



## MoodyCat

Hi ladies
Hope you're all doing well.  We had our dating scan last Thursday and all is well thank goodness.  Was cr*pping myself to say the least.  Really thought the lo had become an angel to join Charlotte.  Uber-paranoia!  Next scan is on 27 September.  Feel ok at the moment but the nearer we get to it the worse I'll be!

love to you all
Moody Cat
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - I got an ordinary fleece in a much larger size to keep me warm near the latter stages. Now I can still use it, put the baby sling on first then the fleece and it does up around me and Rosa! Also Jojmamabebe winter catalogue is now out.
Sam - sorry I didn't find you yesterday, did chat to a few other FF'ers though! 
Moody - understandable. Big hugs.

Hope everyone is having a fab w/e and not getting too cold!
love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## nismat

Aren't we all quiet? 

*Moodycat * - so pleased to hear that everything was OK with your little one at your dating scan! It must have been such a relief 

I had my first midwife appointment yesterday, which went well. Not very medical (no blood pressure checks etc.), just all the history taking and talking about birth options/breastfeeding/antenatal classes etc. I'm under a community midwife team of 5 midwives, so I've got a "named" midwife, Lisbeth, who I will mostly see, and who hopefully be with me for the birth, but I'll also get to meet all the others as well throughout the antenatal care, and if Lisbeth isn't available at the time, I'll get one of them. They're all of a "certain age" and have a lot of experience, so that's good. Lisbeth was very bright and breezy, but I liked her. She made me laugh when I asked how to do pelvic floor exercises - the way she described it was "you know when you're in a posh restaurant and you're trying not to fart.."  Clearly I was doing them wrong before! I'll have most of my visits at home, but they also run a clinic on Wednesdays if you have any concerns in between. The next visit is at 16/17 weeks, on a Saturday so that Karen can meet her too. Apparently we'll be only the second lesbian couple they have dealt with, but a lot more straightforward, as the previous couple had both left their male partners whilst pregnant and started a new relationship. Those must have been some fraught pregnancies with all the emotions and people involved!  Anyway, Lisbeth was completely cool with our situation, and hopefully the others will be just as blase about it.

Today is the dating ultrasound - at 1.50pm (good luck to *Marie * for yours, slightly earlier on! ). It'll be interesting to see how the dating is, comparative to the IVF dates. I'm pretty sure that everything is going fine, but of course there's always that worry that something awful has happened and the baby has stopped developing. Trying not to think about that. My other worry is about placental position - don't want placenta praevia! And I also want to find out about the luteal cysts that were seen on my ovaries at my early scan. Must remember to get some cash to pay for scan pics! I'm really hoping that Karen is going to make it to the hospital on time (and that the scan clinic is running late!). She's at a training thing this morning, which she can't leave before 12.30pm. She's then got a 10 minute walk to the station, a train journey of 50-60 mins (and of course a good chance that she won't get a train straightaway), and then a 5 min drive to the hospital (right side of town luckily), need to park and then to find the antenatal clinic/me! That just isn't going to work if the clinic is on time 
It will be really sad if she's not there in time. I'm going to explain to the clinic when I arrive, and see if they can put anyone ahead of me.

Will be back on later, to let you all know how it went (and hopefully post a pic).


----------



## going it alone

Lizi - So sorry to have missed you on Saturday. I did look for you but the couple of people who looked like you had the wrong age of baby or their other halves looked wrong. Wasn't it amazing to see so many children there though. It brought a tear to my eye on more than one occasion. I blamed it on pregnancy hormones but I don't know what my mum's excuse was!

Marie - How did your scan go? When is your 4D one? Have you made your backing music CD yet? MIne is full of such corny songs. I thought it best for them to get used to having a mum who will thouroughly embarrass them at every given opportunity. I've got my detailled scan on Monday and 4D in 4 weeks, can't wait.

Tamsin - How did your scan go? Did Karen get there? I hope so. Your midwife sounds lovely. I wish I had that confidence in mine. Have you posted the pics yet? Where can we find them? From a teaching point of view most of the lesbian couples whose children I have taught have been more surprised at everyone's reactions, or lack of one. Like me with my situation, doing this on my own, I have been amazed at how supportive people have been, especially the older generation. It has made it even more special for me.

Moodycat - glad to hear I'm not the only parnoid one. I think it goes with the territory. According to my mum, the first 33 years are the worst, by my next birthday it'll be the first 34 years! I rang the hospital yesterday as I hadn't slept the night before as I've got a numb patch of skin on the top of my bump. Only to be told that because I'm growing so fast with my two that sometimes that skin loses it's blood/ nerve supply in certain areas! I slept so much better last night. It still feels weird though.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## nismat

We saw a very healthy baby at our scan - Karen was 10 mins late to the clinic, but it was fine, as they were happy to wait until she arrived (they were running _ahead _ of schedule!  ) Pip measured exactly right for dates, based on egg collection, which means that my official due date remains as 1st March 2007. You can see young Pip in my profile pic - s/he was head down, spine curled around with leg at top left, and you can just make out a hand curled up by the face. The white spine bones were amazingly clear! S/he wasn't moving around (fast asleep probably!), so the 4 pics we got were virtually identical.

Afterwards, we saw a midwife to talk about the antenatal testing, but when we said that we already had a nuchal scan booked in for next Monday, she said we should just stick with that rather than have blood screening as well, as it's more accurate. So at least we now know what we're doing! The anomaly ultrasound is booked in for 11th October, when I'll be just shy of 20wks.

*Sam * - interesting what you said about non-reactions/supportive reactions - that's very much been our experience so far, and long may it continue! 
How odd about your numb bit of bump - but glad that the hospital could easily reassure you.

Tamsin x


----------



## Mable

Congrats Tamsin, wonderful news. Great that Karen could be there too.

I wanna see your bump!!!


----------



## nismat

And I wanna see your little boy   

Must arrange to meet up!


----------



## Marielou

Hiya, 

Just a quick one, as I've been out since 10am with appts and I am SO tired and hungry! 
I've added Littlebit's 28 week scan picture to the gallery, its not very clear as s/he really hated being scanned, my belly was jumping about all over the place and I made the sonographer laugh as she couldnt believe how strong they were   
Littlebit is spot on for dates, weighing 2lb 8oz, is head down with back to my left, apparently the perfect position.    Belly measures 28 weeks also.    
Going on a hospital tour on Monday   and best news! I spoke to my consutant, as they wanted me to deliver in the consultant led unit with no birth pool etc due to the IVF.  I argued my case, and I'm now allowed to give birth in the community midwife led rooms, with water pools!    Very pleased as I was so hoping for a water birth.    Also got booked in for a GTT next week ... anyone had one, any experiances? 

Tamsin ~ So glad all went well with your scan, Pip is gorgeous and its a lovely picture!! 

Sarah ~ My 4d scan is next week, Thursday 24th  

Sam ~ Ooooh I have SO many corny songs for my CD!  I sat making the CD and crying like a loon   

Marie xx


----------



## nismat

*Marie * - funny to hear of Littlebit's antics during the scan yesterday, but a shame you didn't get a clearer pic (not bad though!). Still, at least you'll get much clearer images with your 4D scan next week. Is there a time period when the advise you to have these in, to get the best images? I know that a friend of mine went back for another one lateish in pregnancy, as they wanted to see their baby again. However, the baby was so big and squished up that they couldn't really see much at all! And the CDs that you & Sam are discussing - do you provide your own music that they put onto the DVD or something? 
Congrats on standing your ground over where to give birth - a midwife-led unit sounds a much more relaxed option, especially if it gives you the chance of having a waterbirth. Our hospital has a grand total of 1 birthing pool, despite being the main birthing place in the area, so I would think that the chances of getting to use it will be pretty slim!

Today's new pregnancy symptom - I'm sitting here having a nose bleed! Haven't had one in years  Very strange (although I know that they can occur. Glad it didn't happen at night - I only put fresh sheets on the bed yesterday )

I've also developed this annoying pattern of not being able to get back to sleep in the night after getting up for a pee. I was lying there awake for 2 hours last night, and feel dreadful today. At least I can try and have a nap later. Poor fuzzy head though.

Oh, I know the other thing I wanted to ask you all about - heartburn! I dont' know if I've got it or not!  But I can really "feel" my stomach all the time now, and it seems like I get full very quickly when I eat. I can only eat about half the normal amount at meal-times (and have to stop myself from being my usual greedy self or I feel absolutely terrible afterwards), so I'm snacking a lot more. My stomach sac feels really sore, full and swollen after meals (especially in the evening), and it feels like it takes forever to digest. Last night, even though I ate at 7.30pm and didn't go to bed for another 3 hours, it still felt like I'd only just eaten, and it makes going to sleep less easy as I feel so uncomfortable. I'd bought some Gaviscon chewable tablets (lemon flavour), and I tried one last night. It tasted _soooo_ gross. I honestly thought I was going to throw up, and really had to stop myself from retching. Didn't help matters at all!
Any ideas? Or do I just need to be less of a greedy pig?


----------



## AnneD

Sam - love your piccies in the gallery hun.  It's so amazing seeing twinnie scans and fantastic that they're doing so well.

Tracey - hope things are better at home hun  

Marie - totally agree on the lack of warm maternity clothes in the shops.  It's so frustrating!  Love the thought of your bump making you waddle - very cute    Great news on your scan and that you can have littlebit in midwife led rooms - I remember you saying that were disappointed when you were originally told that you couldn't.  Hope things are okay with your family hun but most of all that you're not letting it get to you and littlebit.  

Moodycat - congrats on your scan hun.  Totally understandable that you're feeling nervous.   Sending loads of positive vibes your way     

Tamsin - love the sound of your midwife, she sounds a hoot! Huge conrgrats on your scan and so chuffed that Karen made it. Love your piccie of Pip too    I think I've started to get occasional heartburn too.  The old wives tale is that it means your baby has lots of hair!  I get full much easier too but then I did use to eat a hell of a lot  

Mable -   Monty is gorgeous!

Me and mam changed our plans and went to Glasgow a couple of days early on Sunday for two nights.  We had a great time - lovely weather - fab shopping and can you believe it - I've actually ordered our pram! I had no intention of actually ordering anything yet but the one I loved is a limited edition and the matching car seats had already sold out so I seized the day and ordered the pram     I love love love the pram centre    Bought lots of maternity and 'big' clothes too so at least I've now got clothes I can fasten.  back to earth with a bump now though - came home to loads of work yuck!  

Anne x


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.



anne - glad you had some good weather when you were here, the pram centre really is fab, which pram did you go for, we've pretty much decided on the mutsy urban rider, my mum cant wait to get along to the pram centre to order it.

marie - a water birth sounds fab, great news on them letting you have one if you want it.

tamsin - glad the scan went well

lizi - glad you mentioned about the fleece, will need to get one, i was just wondering if i could get a maternity mac anywhere, but cannot find any at all.

mable - your little boy is just gorgeous.



hope you are all well, have not been very well again, i had the root removed from my tooth that had an abcess a few months ago and it seems to have flared up again, had to go to the A&E on sunday cos i was feeling really dizzy and wobbly on my feet and got some antibiotics and they told me to take paracetamol for the pain, so i got some from the shops but somehow got them mixed up with ones that said not to take when pregnant so you can imagine how upset and stupid i felt, could not sleep after i found out (was during the night), so i went to the docs and they said that it should be ok, aparently you are not supposed to take asprin when pregnant and the 3 tablets that i took by accident had asprin in them, was so worried that i'd harmed the baby, the doc said that it should be ok cos i only took such a small ammt but it hasnt and wont stop me worrying.  does anyone know why lie flat car seats are better than the ordinary ones, is it because they recomend that the baby doesnt spend any more than a few hrs a day in an ordinary car seat?  only asking cos the pram we will be getting has the option of both of them and not quite sure what the difference is.


xdebsx


----------



## AnneD

Hi Debs sorry don't have a clue about the car seat thing but I was told when I looked at the Silver Cross Ventura car seat that babies shouldn't be in them for more than 2 hours but didn't realise there was an alternative.  We've ordered a Silver Cross sleepover linear in Sophia (dark denim with embroidery and beading) I love it and it swtiches to a great pushchair too.  Bit gutted that I can't get the matching car seat but apparently I can use any Silver Cross car seat with the chassis - they seem to come up trumps in the reviews too.  My SIL has a big traditional Silver Cross pram too that she said we could have and my other SIL has loads of stuff for us too.  DH loves the thought of pushing a huge pram     Hope your mouth is feeling better - the thought of it makes me flinch.  I'm sure the doctor is right abut the tablets but then we're all bound to worry aren't we?! Just think of all the junk that other pg ladies take that treat their pg's so casually.  You and baby will be fine hun


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Our house is SUCH a mess right now!    We spent yesterday clearing out the spare room, SO much junk in there (think I said to Anne before about it being the room we kept shut, because it was empty, like we felt without a baby) ~ made 3 trips to the dump yesterday, plus got sackfuls of stuff for a car boot sale.  STILL not finished, and of course, its overspilled into the dining room, and our bedroom now too!   

Debs ~ Re. car seat thing, I'm not sure either, I assume the lie flat option is the better one, as you say, they recommend babies don't sit in a car seat for too long in one day, which is why I didnt want a travel system.  Mind you, both my sister's had travel systems and were fine!   
Poor you with your mouth   ~ the aspirin should be fine, I'm still taking 75mg daily and it hasnt affected my baby  

Anne ~ How exciting getting your pram!!!! I have mine set up in the dining room now, and love popping in to peak at it    I know some people say its bad luck, but I figure I had 6 years of my share of bad luck  ~ plus, my vet advised having the pram up for 3 months before baby arrived, to get the cats used to it, and so they don't lay  on it when baby is using it.  I love the silver cross prams!

Tasmsin ~ They say the best times for a 3/4d scan is between 24~32 weeks, with weeks 26~28 being the optimum times.  I didnt want to go this week, due to my scan also this week, so we decided to go for next week.  I know quite a few people still had lovely pics at 29 weeks so I'm not too worried, in fact, I can't wait!  Yes, you can take along a CD you've made up yourself, to have played in the background.    Mine is so soppy, its sickening!   

Marie xx


----------



## sarahjj

Hi everyone

Marie - glad your scan went well. Good luck for your hospital visit on Monday - good news on the birthing pool!   Hadn't thought of doing a CD - will have to start making one!

Anne - exciting to have ordered your pram! Sounds like you had a good couple of days on Glasgow  

Debs - Hope you are feeling better now  

Tamsin - Congratulations on your scan! Glad all is OK  
I get lots of heartburn too. Like you, I now try not to eat too late at night and avoid very big meals - lots of little ones instead, and that helps, but haven't been able to stop it completely  

Sam  - hope you are doing Ok. I was interested to hear about yout numb bump as the skin at the top of my bump is very tingly - so I wonder if this is for a similar reason. I was going to ask the midwife at my next appointment.  

Hi to everyone else

Has anyone picked up their free Huggies bag from Boots parenting club I was very disappointed as in the picture it is full of teddy bears and baby products -  shampoo, baby powder etc etc but actually had hardly anything in when I picked it up - and no teddy bear  The changing bag is nice though.

love Sarah
xx


----------



## going it alone

Tamsin - Heartburn - don't get me started. Don't worry, there are lots of things that you can do to help it. Little and often is good, not eating for 3 hours or drinking 2 hrs before lying down. Sleeping sitting up. Drinking lots of milk. Cut down on hot, spicy or acidic foods like tomatoes. Gaviscon liquid and Gaviscon advanced liquids, both of which you can get on prescription, rennie chewable indigestion tablets are also good for mild heartburn. If it gets worse there are other things that your GP can prescribe, I had Maalox which worked when mine wasn't at it's worst. At the worst, I was throwing up 6/7 times a day to get rid of the acid. Eating Ice cream helped as well, it settled my stomach and soothed my throat. Finally my consultant prescribed Losec tablets which I only have to take once a day and it reduces the amount of acid the stomach produces and that has really helped. I haven't had any Gaviscon for a fortnight which is great. So don't give up hope, there are things that can be done no matter how bad it gets.

AnneD - I would just love a Silver Cross pram but twin things are so limited. I have seen a nice twin pram that converts into twin buggy on e-bay. It looks so snug for winter babies. As travel systems are like hens teeth and not that nice I've gone for separate big car seats that have newborn inserts that can be front and rear facing.

MArie - I started srtipping the wall paper in my back bedroom and then found out that it was twins so then had to change to the bigger, middle bedroom for the nursery. So I have three bedrooms worth of junk in my bedroom. It looks like something out the life of grime. Both bedrooms need to be re-plastered so have to be empty.

Debs - Sorry to hear about your aspirin prob. I'm still on aspririn each day as well, just a quarter of a tablet each day. As Anne said, there are so many people who eat rubbish and smoke and drink throughout, and do worse, some not even knowing that they're pregnant at first, yet have healthy babies.

Sarah - When did you get your voucher for the Huggies bag as my booklet said that it would be in the next booklet, if that makes sense. 

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## Marielou

Hiya,

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend.  I've managed to get my dining room clear now, and piled things up in my bedroom so its not _too_ bad now. 

Sam ~ I got my boots parenting magazine with vouchers for the huggies bag etc at around 27/28 weeks. Very scarey, as the magazine is full of info on birth/babies  
Poor you with all the extra DIY and mess! My 2nd bedroom needs replastering too, which *should* be done on wednesday.

Sarah ~ I agree about the huggies bag from boots ~ the changing bag in itself is much better quality than I expected it to be, but the contents were rubbish! In my boots they have a stand set up with a display of what you get in it, they had the teddy and a MASSIVE bottle of baby lotion, I got a tiny sample of all in one lotion or something  Liked the nurofen medicene holder though, thought it coulod be handy?

Marie xx


----------



## nismat

*Sam * - oh my goodness, I had no idea that heartburn could get quite so bad!  You poor thing, having to make yourself sick so much, just to feel better. I feel a complete fraud now, as I don't have anything like what you describe (and lets hope that it doesn't progress to your level). Thanks for all the info though, on what to avoid, and how to help it should it get worse. I'm glad that you've finally found something to help with the symptoms.

Karen & I went to look at pushchairs etc. today. Our plan was to go to Mamas & Papas first, just because it's closer, and then on to Mothercare World to look at a wider range, with our Mumsnet Best guide in hand. As it was, we have been utterly seduced by a new Mamas & Papas pushchair called the Skoot http://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/product_details.php?id=1162822&item=1162822&type=I It was so clever, easy to use and so many functions. It can be a pramette or pushchair, and can be either forward or rear facing, just by flipping the handle over the top (like with a Bugaboo). It folds up very easily, and it's got a very roomy shopping basket underneath. Plus you can click a carseat on to convert it into a travel system. I still want to look at other options, but we like it a lot. I would have liked a coloured/patterned option though - it's only available in 2 shades of grey, which I think is a bit dull. My mother and step-father had already said that they would buy us our first pushchair/pram, so we'll also have to check if there's an upper limit on the budget 

My sister dropped a bit of a bombshell when she rang me earlier today. She's unexpectedly 6 weeks pregnant! She's in shock, and I have to say, so am I. When we were up there a few weeks ago, she said that they definitely didn't plan to have a third child in the near future, so it was obviously accidental, not planned. To be honest, the timing of it couldn't be any worse, and I actually feel rather sorry for her/worried about how she's going to cope. Ella and Lewis have just turned 4 and 1 respectively, so she's already got her hands pretty full (especially as Lewis is just starting to work, and is a really active little boy), as well as working part time as a GP. On top of all this, the family is supposed to be moving to Australia in the next few months, for her husband to do research/further his career. As if the actual fact of emigrating to the other side of the world (for 2 years, not permanently) wasn't stressful enough, they don't actually know when they are going. It was supposed to be October, but her husband has been utterly useless and not organised his work stuff in regard to visas, so it's all very unsettling right now, with no-one knowing what's happening when. It could all happen pretty quickly, and they've got to pack up their belongings, put some in storage and ship essentials to Oz, then rent out their home. But no date is fixed! So my poor sister has been stressed enough anyway, and now this; still all the uncertainty, and wondering how the hell she will cope with being pregnant/having a 3rd child without the huge amount of family support she has had up until now (especially from our mother). She really did sound completely shell-shocked when we spoke.

If I'm honest, after I spoke to her, I felt a bit upset about it. Obviously it's not on purpose, but I feel like it's taken a bit of the shine off the specialness of us expecting our first, and very longed-for, baby. Even though our due dates are about 6 weeks apart, Chris has never gone past 36 weeks due to pre-eclampsia both times, so our babies could end up being born very close together, especially if I'm overdue! In some ways, that's a lovely thought, as we'll want all the cousins to be close anyway as they grow up. But it's going to put my mother in a very awkward position, as she is going to feel utterly torn as to who she should be with. She has already said that she'll be with us, and I hope that that will stay the same (I don't think that she would go back on her word, and she also really wants to be there for us, to help in the early days, and to welcome this baby. She's been a real support to me/us through ttc, and is absolutely thrilled that I'm pregnant at last). But on the other hand, I know that she is already worrying about how Chris is going to cope in Australia, without the support network; and now there's a new baby to add in to the mix. I think that my poor mother is more stressed than my sister!

I suppose that we'll have to see how it all turns out as time goes on. And I'll have to give my sister back her maternity clothes that she lent me! Oh well, an excuse for more shopping


----------



## AnneD

Tamsin - wow just checked out your pram and it's so cool!  Very slick too.  Blimey your sister has got her hands full but I don't blame you for feeling upset, even though I'm sure it won't take away from the specialness of your first baby if you know what I mean.

Marie - we haven't even started on our spare room yet because DH works 7 days a week until November    Starting to worry now because I want a new kitchen put in before baby arrives too  - what am I like    I've been wanting it done for a few years but now I feel like I MUST get it done  

Sam - oh hun poor you with all those symptoms!  I feel like a bit of a fraud for not having any    I'll have to check out the twin pram on ebay so I can see what you might be getting.  I love seeing all of our baby bits and pieces  

Sarah - haven't picked up my pack from boots yet but sounds like I'd better not get too excited  

Anne x


----------



## wolla

Anne - what the h£ll did you do to the weather up there the last week?  .  First proper sunshine we had was when we woke up this morning and had to come home.  

Oh well - we've had a lovely time anyway - managed to get a few days out - oh, and DH treated me to a 'mother-to-be' pampering session at the spa on-site.  It was fab - an hour and a half of massaging and a facial - could get used to that sort of treatment!

We also booked our next year's holiday while we were there as there was a half price offer on, so we booked a week at a park in the Lakes.  AFter we booked it, I just kept smiling at the confirmation form, and saying to DH - 'look - it says 2 adults and 1 infant'

Going out pram shopping tomorrow cos my sister's just discovered that part of her pushchair (which we were going to have) is missing - so... off to Mothercare it is!!  Have seen one I really like in the mc catalogue, so going to go for a test drive.

Will catch up with everyone's news later - am off to bed now (and looking forward to it after a week of a very thin, lumpy caravan mattress!!)

Love to everyone
Wolla
x


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


tamsin - the skoot looks fab, i saw it yesterday when we were pram shopping, and like anne said your sister having another baby will not take any of the speciallness from your pregnancy, it must be hard for her though, we can only imagine, what a stressfull time she'll be having with the move and a baby.

anne - i think i saw your pram in the pram centre today, its gorgeous, think its on the website too.

wolla - i know, the weather has been prerry grim up here during the last week or so and we had more rain last nite, glad you had a fab time, your spa session sounds fab.

sam - i didnt realise that heartburn could make you sick, you poor thing.


well we have finally decided on the mutsy urban rider in red with the carrycot thingy and the lie flat car seat, we asked about why the lie flat one is better than the original one (mainly because of the price difference) and was told because the baby should not be in a car seat position for more than an hour and a half each day, because even when i go shopping i can be out for a few hours or more if clothes are involved, but the position of the lie flat one can be changed to look like the other car seats if needed, like most of you my mum is buying this for us, its a lot of money but i think its just a regular price for a pram now and we would have bought it ourselves if she hadnt have offered, think we will buy the car seat ourselves though cos its another £130 and she's on her own.  i cant wait to start buying things for the baby, have already seen quite a few babygrows in the blooming marvelous brochure and cant wait to order them.

hope you are all well.

xdebsx


----------



## Marielou

Hiya,

Well, we've had a right old drama this morning ... I hadnt felt littlebit kick much yesterday or this morning, so I rang the maternity hospital and they told me to come in .. and book in at the labour ward    ~ they were really lovely while I was there, and put me on a monitor, and typically, littlebit started kicking the second it was on, really hard ~ the midwife said s/he's a strong kicker, as at one point, s/he even kicked the monitor off    I felt really silly but she said better safe than sorry and that I can go there anytime I feel worried, which is a relief.  (*note to self : do not go daily   )  

I've got  my hospital tour tomorrow everning, Mark was meant to be coming but they had to sack a chef last night, so he's one down on staff tomorrow, so can't take the time off.    I thought I'd have to go alone, but Mark's sister has kindly stepped in and is coming with me.  

Tamsin ~ I really feel for you  No, I agree that your sister's pregnancy won't take the specialness away for you, but it can almost stress you out, if that makes sense?  My sister is due 15 days behind me, and it is upsetting me to be honest that the specialness of our pregnancy has kind of had the shine taken off it by her news.  Also, we havent had a baby boy in the family for 60 years, and while the sex of the baby doesnt matter to me, a small bitter part of me is thinking 'she got the 1st grandchild, what if she gets the 1st grandson too?'    I know thats very silly, but I can't help it.  In my family, boys are still regarded as the 'best sex'   and i am dreading the comments made if we have a girl.  Still, saying that, my mum loves girls to bits, so at least I'll be 'pleasing' someone!!    Plus, theres the old comparisons ~ 'X was walking at 10 months, and Y still isnt at 14 months' etc.    I do feel as if my sister got pregnant almost to spite me ... which my mum will argue with me to the death about ... but her ovulation day was the day after I got my BFP, and she apparently decided that day to TTC.   Grrr.  Anyway.    In a positive light, it will be lovely for both of us to have our sister's to ask for advice, and the babies will hopefully have lifelong friends.    
Ps ... did you mean to say Lewis is now walking?  You said working and your sister must be a slavedriver if she's getting a 1 year old to work   

Debs ~ Ohhh the babygrows in blooming marvellous are gorgeous!  I have bought the 'made with 100% love' and '50% Mummy, 50% Daddy' ones.  

Wolla ~ The mother to be pampering day sounds gorgeous!!  I'd love something like that    Know what you mean about the holiday ~ we've booked to go to Spain next year, SO strange to see two adults and one infant, and to  have to buy insurance for a family, not just a couple   

Anne ~ We're waiting for new windows to be put in, I havent got an offical start date yet and I'm panicking that baby will arrive before the windows do!

Marie xx


----------



## MoodyCat

Hi ladies
Does anyone know if there is anyone from the Stockport/Manchester area who's had a donor treatment?
Just wondered if there is anyone nearby?

love
Moody Cat
x


----------



## going it alone

HI all. 
Moody Cat - sorry, don't know any one in that area. Have you asked on the donor threads as well?

Marie - that would be like a red rag to a bull, for someone to tell me I could go to the hospital whenever I'm worried. I think I'd just ask for a bed until December. I'm worried that I'm not really feeling my two kick very much, still can't separate it from wind! Just hope that they're kicking each other more than me and that' s why I can't feel it too much! Although I did sit with my mobile phone on my bump last night and it kept on twitching, it was near my numb bit as well so I still couldn't feel a thing!

Tamsin - The M+P pram looks gorgeous. Hope I didn't scare you with my heartburn story. Basically, don't let it get that bad and badger your GP to do something if Gaviscon doesn't work. Gaviscon is eveyone's first bit of advice so if you can say you've tried it then they'll do the next thing for you.

Debs - The lie flat car seats sound great. I've decided against carry around car seats as you can't get shopping trolleys that take more than one car seat. They have the twin seats so mine will just have to be moved from pushchair/pram to big car seat or trolleys. I've gone for the Brittax car seats as they recline and go from new born to four years. I'll have to check out the blooming marvellous babygrows, not that I need any encouragement to spend right now.

Marie - boys are gods in my grandma's eyes. I'm the only grand-daughter and my mum is her only daughter so I'm quite glad that she moved to Australia when I was nine. It saved me and my mum a lot of hassle. Last time I went over to see her she told me how wonderful my dad was and she didn't know how my mum (her daughter) ever managed to get him!

Wolla -How did the pram shopping go?, better after a good night's sleep I bet!

I'm rubbish at posting links so it'll be a miracle if this one works. But here goes with the link to my pram/pushchair - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Voyager-Double-Pushchair-Stroller-Buggy-Pram-Twin_W0QQitemZ270019545621QQihZ017QQcategoryZ66704QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 
I'm going for the beige one tone coloured one, to cover all possibilities! I've got my detailled scan tomorrow. I'm dreading it as I have an awful feeling that they'll pick up something awful. At least it's at 9 O'clock so I won't have too much hanging around. I'm booked in to see my consultant after that as well, which does usually involve a lot of hanging around. Then it's retail therapy time!!

Love and hugs to all

Sam xx


----------



## AnneD

Sam - aww your pram/pushchair is sooo cute hun! Good luck for your scan tomorrow   

Wolla - I know - I take full responsibility for the bad weather up here   To make it even worse (sorry) I was at Glasgow Sunday and Monday and it was glorious sunshine.  Sounds like you still had a great holiday though and the pamper day sounds fab.  My friend is coming back from a spell working abroad soon and we're planning a pamper day too.  I've been to this particular spa with her once before but it will be so cool to have the 'yummy mummy to be' package this time.

Moodycat- sorry hun Idon't know anyone from that area either having donor tx either 

Marie -   on your scare but great that the hospital were so good, blimey I'd move in there permanently if that was me    My mam and dad have three nieces (the other 11 nieces and and nephews are on DH's side) so I must admit I do feel a little pressure to have a boy but they're so excited to have a new grandchild that I know they'd be chuffed either way.  Hope you get the start date for your windows soon, we never do things by halves do we   Hope you enjoy the tour and get to sample the gas and air like Lizi recommended   !

Debs - Oh I'll have to check out the bloomingmarvellous babygros - they sound sooo cute.  Going to check out your buggy too.  I'm now in a quandry about car seats and a bit annoyed at the fact that most can only be used for a couple of hours at a time - have hardly seen any lay flat ones and they're sooo expensive and of course Silver Cross don't seem to do them so I can't get one to fit my pram chassis. Love the idea of the one your getting so that it can be switched to look like a regular car seat.  Have to do some more browsing me thinks    Anything to avoid work and cleaning  

I've got my 16 week midwife check up tomorrow and still haven't decided whether to have the blood test.  I know that i wouldn't have the amnio so part of me thinks what's the point of adding to the stress, especially seeing as I've had a nuchal scan.  I was told that it's recommended to have the blood test too though - what a quandry!  Still, can't believe I'm almost 16 weeks, time is passing much quicker now I'm past the 12 week stage.

Love Anne x


----------



## wolla

Sam - I'm sure everything will be fine at your scan tomorrow - only natural to worry though, we all do it. Once you get in there though, you'll just be so excited to see the little ones that you'll forget to worry.

This is the pushchair we're going for (and yes, my mum has also offered to pay for it - as well as the cot)
http://www.mothercare.com/bin/venda?ex=co_disp-shopc&invt=la1075&buy=la1075&mode=add&log=22&curpage=&bsref=mothercare&layout=main&bklist=invt,5,shop,shopushchairs,puspushchairsbybrand,pusmothercare

Marie - glad everything's ok with littlebit. It can be quite worrying when you don't feel them move for a while can't it? I always find that if I lay down on my right hand side I get a good hefty kick. How exciting going for the hospital tour - I keep meaning to book one - they do them on the last Thurs of each month, so will probably go for the September one (just hope baby doesn't decide to put in an early appearance!).

Deb - pram sounds great. It's so exciting when you start buying baby things isn't it?

Anne - glad you're taking responsibility - I knew it must be someone's fault . Wow - your 16 wk check-up already. Time will really start to fly now - doesn't seem like 5 minutes since I was 16 wks, and look at me now!!

Got a letter confirming that we've got a place on the hospital 'preparing for labour' course. It starts mid-September and runs for 3 weeks. My sister went to this one, and said it's really good. Have even persuaded DH to come with me - he had refused when I asked him before, but the other week my BIL was saying how useful it was, and that he'd definitely go again if they had another so think that has persuaded DH.

Sounds like we're all busy getting bedrooms etc ready for our new arrivals. We've just had the nursery walls plastered so we can get busy decorating, and are getting our bedroom done next week. Also getting the loft boarded out tomorrow so we've got somewhere to store all the junk that we've cleared out of the nursery. Oh, and DH is busy building a patio while all this is going on too - so we're a bit of a mess at the moment.

Right - off to the mothercare website now to spend a fortune.

Wolla
x


----------



## sarahjj

Hi everyone

Wolla - that is the same pushchiar we bought a couple of weeks ago!! It is really lovely as it has the car seat and lie flat carry cot as well as the chair, which you can have in several positions. Its really easy to fold up too!!!

Anne - good luck for your check up tomorrow  

Sam - pram looks great   Good luck for your scan tomorrow    

Moodycat - sorry don't know about that area. Good luck  

Marie - glad littlebit is kicking away again - what a little tinker scaring you like that. Good luck for your hospital tour tomorrow, and for your 4d scan on Thursday  

Debs - I will have to look at the blooming marvellous catalogue. Haven't bought any baby clothes yet so can't wait!!

Tamsin - pram looks great! My sister is also due, just a few weeks before me. I too was a little upset at first that it would take away the specialness of our baby, but it is actually nice to be going through it with her now.   Sounds like your sister is having a difficult time. 

Sam - I got my huggies bag voucher last week (27 wks). Hope you are doing OK  

My next (28 wk) check up is on Tuesday. These weeks seem to be going so quickly now!!!!

love Sarah
xx


----------



## AnneD

Ooh Wolla - love your buggy hun!  And I love it that we get to see what each other is choosing - it's sooo exciting!  Have you got any new bump piccies?  Bet you're positively blooming hun.

Sarah - great choice too    Good luck for your appointment tomorrow    Blimey 28 weeks!!!


----------



## AnneD

Oh Tracey I'm so sorry your having such a dreadful dreadful time petal.  Don't know how you managed not to cry, you're so brave.  Those poor little boys    Sending you a great big hug


----------



## Marielou

Afternoon, 

I am SO excited, as we're going on our hospital tour tonight ... can't believe its ME going to a labour ward (fair enough, not in labour yet - thankfully   ) but I still feel a little weepy.  I'm SO soppy   

Tracey - Think I'll give you a ring today, you sound really down  and understandably!

Sarah - Hope your checkup went well today   

Wolla - I was actually booked in for the hospital tour next month, but my hospital has decided not to do tours anymore after this month   so my midwife squashed me in    I just hope everyone else there doesnt have HUGE bumps and make me look small - I like to look the biggest   
Your pram looks lovely   isnt it exciting?!

Anne - I think this thing about boy babies is actually all in my head.  Well, maybe not as dad and nan keep on about 'are we ever going to get a boy'   and I'm sure they will be thrilled if both babies are girls.  One thing that worries me is that when Lisa rang dad to say she'd had Morgan, he said 'Oh, there goes my chance of a grandson'    and I know I would be deeply offended if he said something like that to me just after having a baby!!  I'm sure he didnt mean it in a nasty way ... he just has no tact  

Sam - Do we have the same Nan?!!!   (aside from her living in australia?!   ) Mine makes simillar comments, although I am very close to her and think the World of her.  For example, she'll give Mark a massive cooked breakfast when we're staying there, but gives me a bit of fruit or some cereal (I'm happier with cereal anyway) 'because men need their food'    She views men as Gods too, you do as they say etc .... 

Marie xx


----------



## going it alone

Tracey -    . I don't know how you didn't cry either. You must be a lot stronger than me. You know where we are if you need us.

Marie - How did the tour go? I'm sure your bump was bigger than some at 40 weeks so you needn't worry! The annoying thing is that my grandad was the most easy going man alive, the top of my list for boy's names is his name. It's not as though she ever did as he said, it was anything for an easy life.

Anne - How did the midwife go? Did you decide about the blood tests? I didn't go for the nuchal as it is so limited as to what it could pick up, the blood test do detect a lot more but I couldn't have them as twins mask each others results.

Wolla - Your pushchair looks fab. Shopping just makes me even more excited! How are you decorating your nursery, any theme?

Hormones are getting the better of me. Have changed my mind about the pushchair. I'm going back to my original choice. http://www.urbannursery.co.uk/proddetail.asp?prod=Combi%2DWE2%2Dtwin%2DPushchair in monotone. It's not as nice as the pram set one but with twins in car seats and a dog the dog cage in the boot I'm limited for space in the back of my car. This buggy has a 3 way fold and is a lot smaller when folded, so will fit more easily on the floor of the car in the back.
My scan went very well, two very active babies. They were already fighting. She tried to show me one foot and other feet and hands kept on shooting into shot. They are both still a couple of bloaters, all of their measurements came at either average or above average for a singleton. No wonder I feel like the side of a house. Have only put 17 pounds on though so it's not looking too bad for the other side either, despite the 2 and 1/2 stone that I already needed to lose! I didn't ask what colour they are, although when I texted my dad to tell him that they were active he texted back to say that Leicester City need pace up front so he's hoping for a grandson. It's not my fault that he never had boys. Have added pics to my gallery. Haven't uploaded to one with both of them on as they were top and tailing so she could only get them chest to belly.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## AnneD

Hi Sam, love your new choice of buggy and it looks dead practical too.  Fantastic to hear that the twins are doing well and crazy that each of them is every bit as big as a singleton would be - no wonder you're getting all that heartburn.  Funny to think of them fighting already too    

Marie - hope your tour went well hun and I bet your bump was the envy of many  

I didn't have the blood test in the end - we had a long talk about it and decided that whatever the outcome I wouldn't have the Amnio so it seemed a bit needless.  My appointment was very quick and the midwife I saw this time is one of my SIL's friends who I've met once before so that was really sweet and she was really thrilled for us.  She checked my blood pressure and then I got to hear baby's heartbeat for the first time - it was amazing and couldn't believe how noisy it was - it must be the best sound in the world    Dh didn't come with me this time because I thought it was just a general check-up so he was a bit gutted to have missed it but impressed none the less.  Afterwards I treated myself to pregnancy and baby magazine (my first baby mag) and it came with a Blooming Marvellous catalogue.  It's so fab isn't it? I've already spent a fortune in my head and I must admit it made me tearful and very emotional to think that I'll finally be buying things for my own baby after umpteen presents for other babies.

Really excited today because we've been invited to the castle where we got married for a black tie do.  They're celebrating a pecial anniversary and so past present and future clients are invited.  It just feels so appropriate to be going back to that happy place when we've got something extra special to celebrate after so much sadness and most importantly I get to see DH in a tux which has only ever happened once before at my Graduation     I must admit it was pretty difficult finding a posh frock to fit but I managed to get one in the sale and it just about fastens  and makes me look very pregnant with boobs to rival Jordans    The one downside is that I have to head off to London first thing in the morning for a meeting but at least I won't have a hangover.

Love and happy hugs,

Anne x


----------



## nismat

Hi all, I love all this talk of buggies etc, and especially being able to look at everyone's choices! My mother is more than happy to pay up for the Skoot (hurrah!), then we'll buy the separate car seat. Far too early yet though, but we can go and have a look at again when she comes down to visit at the end of next week. I can't believe that I am actually going to be able to go shopping for baby stuff with my mum - wow! She phoned on Sunday night to reassure me that she will definitely be with us for Pip's birth, which is great. I know that she would like to be with both me and my sister, but as she said, she'd already promised us that she would be there, and also it's my first baby so I'l have much less idea as to what to do . I think that she's hoping that I'll be early and Chris will be at least full term instead of her usual 35-ish weeks, so that she can fly out there afterwards. My poor mum will be exhausted! I've got my head around my sister's pregnancy now - although I'm still worried about the timing of it, for her sake, I'm actually now excited that our babies will be so close in age. It's just going to be such a shame that we'll be on opposite sides of the world for up to 2 years.

We certainly haven't started on our nursery yet (although obviously I'm not nearly as far along as most of you). It's my study currently (and I work from home), so we won't sort it until I'm about 7 months or so I expect. Already thinking about how we're going to create a new workspace for me though - we'll probably buy one of those foldaway desks and have it in the hall. We're trying to install a wireless network in the house, and then I'll be able to start using my new laptop anywhere, rather than needing a desk as much.

The cute babygro discussion made me laugh, as I'm only really looking at the maternity wear in all the baby catalogues at the moment. I need to get to grips with the fact that this is all because a *baby * is on the way, and it will need clothing too! I tend to look at the cute babies in the catalogue, rather than what they are wearing. It still feels too early to be buying stuff yet (for Pip anyway  )

*Wolla * - our mother-to-be spa pampering session sounds fab! My sisters, my mum and I had all been talking about doing a spa day before Chris goes to Oz, but I don't know if that will happen now if Chris is still in the early pregnancy stages. Your Mothercare travel system certainly has plenty of features - and great that it gets the thumbs up from Sarahjj!

*Marie * - hope your hospital tour went well, with Mark's sister. How can they just stop doing the tours??! Glad to hear that littlebit proved his/her existence so easily when you went in to the hospital 
I'm still astounded at the fact that your sister decided to ttc again only the day after your hard-won BFP. That really takes the biscuit! I'm not surprised you were/are cheesed off about it, quite apart from her more recent behaviour.
The boy-girl thing is odd isn't it? I'm lucky that there's no kind of pressure of that kind in our family (although I remember that I did feel a bit cheated out of the chance of providing the first boy when Chris had Lewis). Oh, and yes, I did mean that Lewis is now walking, not working!!!  This is actually one of my stranger pregnancy symptoms - I find that I often type in a word that sounds similar to the one I mean, but is spelt and means something completely different. One of the funnier examples though  

*Sam * - thanks for the Gaviscon tip - and don't worry you didn't scare me too much! At least I will know what to look out for. I've tried the Gaviscon, and although it makes me feel better in the longer run, I find it so difficult to take. It actually makes me want to throw up, and I have to concentrate really hard to stop myself retching. A mixed blessing! BTW, I'm impressed that your twin buggy only weighs 8.2kg - that will make life a lot easier! Practicality has to win over looks, especially with two squirming handfuls on the way  Glad that your scan went well yesterday - will have to go and check out your photos.

*Tracey * - what a terrible time you are having. I'm so sorry to hear about your friend and her poor children . What a sad, sad situation. I hope that you're managing to cope OK with all that life is throwing at you at the moment. It must be really hard to keep your head above water and stay positive.

Ooh, almost forgot to say, I went for my nuchal scan yesterday. It was such a shame that Karen wasn't able to come to this one, as Pip was awake, moving around and waving his/her arms. It was utterly magical to see so much more than last week's scan, and from lots of different angles. The consultant actually had difficulty in measuring the nuchal fold because it was so small, and said that there was no problem with the baby. I had some blood taken as well, so once they get the results back from that, he will write to me with the numerical risk factor, which he said he would be surprised if it was as high as 1 in 300 - should be more like 1 in 1000. Although obviously we hoped that this would be the case, it is a relief all the same. Of course now I can't wait until we have the 20 wk scan! At least we should get to hear the heartbeat before then, at the next midwife appt (23rd Sept).

*Anne * - it must have been wonderful to hear that heartbeat yesterday! Your black tie do sounds very special, with so much for you to celebrate as you say. I'm already looking at posh maternity frocks in anticipation that Karen & I will have our civil partnership ceremony at some point in the next few months - if we (or rather I) ever get around to organising it that is. Once we are civil partners, Karen can get parental responsibility for Pip as soon as s/he is born, so it's important that we do it, as otherwise she wouldn't automatically have any parental rights at all.

Tamsin x


----------



## wolla

Sarah - we're buggy-buddies . The comment you made about it being so easy to fold up made me laugh, as we spent ages trying to work out how to do it - even with the help of a sales assistant it took a good while - but yes, once you know how, it is very simple. Which colour did you go for? I ordered it online on Sunday, so am hoping it will arrive soon so that we can play with it.

Sam - great that your scan went well - sounds like you've got a couple of healthy little ones there. I find it hard to believe that there's one baby inside me, so must be even stranger to have 2 in there, already interacting with each other. Love your pushchair. As for the nursery, we fell in love with the 'button-nose bear' range in M&P's http://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/range.php?id=1082&page=2&page=3. We're painting the walls a pale green, with the bear border around. We've also got the matching baby-gym, and lightshade and will get the bedding in due course. Have put the word out that this is the range we're going for.

Anne - wow, it's amazing isn't it when you hear that little heartbeat for the first time. shame DH didn't get to hear it, but you get to hear it at every appt now so he'll have plenty of chances. The 'do' at the Castle sounds fab (and getting married in a castle sounds even better) - well done on finding a dress. Shame you have to get up early the next day, but as you say, at least you won't have a hangover (what's a hangover)

Tamsin - great that your mum's going to be there for you (and that she's offered to buy your pushchair). How exciting that you're going to be planning your civil partnership ceremony - do you have any ideas on venues etc?

Oo - just remembered, 've discovered a new heartburn cure. pecan nuts (in particular, Asda's ready shelled ones!!) If I have a couple after a meal my heartburn isn't nearly as bad.

Marie - how was your hospital tour?

Wolla
x

ps - just discovered that someone at work, who I see most days - didn't know I was pregnant. He must've thought I'd just been eating cake and pies for the last 7 months


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

The hospital tour yesterday was lovely, and its such a shame they're stopping them, as I feel much more calmer about things now that I know where I'm going, what its like etc.   We got shown round the consultant delivery ward first, and the theatre  - the bedroom seemed really nice, and all rooms have a TV in them!    I was stood by the bed, listening to her talk about what everything in the room is for, and all of a sudden I felt very small and vulnerable, and all I wanted to do was sit down and cry. (I'm so soppy!) Firstly ... it hit me that I was 'one of them' and actually having a baby.  I'm not a 'fraud' . (I kinda felt like I was just pretending to be pregnant or something   )  Secondly, it hit me I WAS GOING TO HAVE A BABY and I hear that hurts   
We then went and saw the consultant wards, and we met a day old baby  - 9lb 5oz   so not so little   but totally gorgeous.  We then wen to the CMU unit, which is where I will be delivering, and to the birthing pool room.  Well, as soon as I stepped into the room, I just knew its where I want to give birth.   Its got a dimmer switch and is kept very low lighting.  The bed is just like a normal bed, and there are birthing balls, beanbags, a birthing chair dotted around the room, as well as lava lamps, and a birthing pool in the middle of the room.  There was relaxing music playing and I just SO hope the two rooms they have like that are free when I go into labour, else I'll have to keep my legs crossed    

All in all a lovely experiance, and taking SIL was brilliant as she's a health visitor so stood up and asked all the questions everyone else was too shy to ask   

Tamsin - Glad that you're feeling better about your sister and her pregnancy now ... blimey, heres me worrying about my mum coming to my birth, or my sister's when we're 150 miles away!    Nice that your mum could reassure you over her being with you at your birth, it just makes you feel better, doesnt it?  
Your scan sounds lovely, its always so nice when baby moves around a lot, particulary before you can feel him/her, isnt it?!!  
Very exciting about you and Karen having a civil partnership ... you must share photos! 

Anne - Fab hearing the heartbeat, isnt it?  It won't be long now until you feel baby kick .. I felt my first kick at 17 weeks, although I think the norm is 18-22 for a first baby, but it won't be long!  I'm getting woken up during the nights now by Littlebit's kicks      I love so many things in the blooming marvellous catalogues ... just a word of warning, if you're thinking of ordering something, check that theres not a store near you first.    I ordered a few pairs of jeans and some tops, none of which fitted (sorry, but I don't think their clothes are up to much, but the baby stuff is amazing!) very well, so I had to send them back.  You have to pay for postage costs to send them back, so all in all, it cost me 12pounds (my keybaord has broken and lost the pound sign   ) to try on some jeans!!   

Sam - The new pram is lovely, I can just see you with your twins in it! Did you find out the sexes, or are you keeping it as a suprise?   No wonder you feel so big, with two good sized babies in there!     I'm off to see your pictures now!

Wolla - I love the button nosed bear from M&P!  We went for Millie and Boris, they're quite simillar  

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marie - the room with the birthing pool sounds great.  I'm going to ask the midwife at my appt on Fri about using the birthing pool, and how to go about booking it etc.

W


----------



## going it alone

I'm sure our posts are getting longer!

Wolla - Love the button nosed bear nursery. I'm going for the classic pooh from Mothercare. Have already bought so much of it as it was in the sale in July. The advantage is that I have a friend with 15 month twins who has a lot of classic pooh stuff, in double, i.e. moses baskets and bouncers. I'm doing quite well for hand me downs. It does have an advantage being the last to conceive. I have a wardraobe full of maternity clothes, most was lent to me. At my last count I had the offer of 5 moses baskets and 4 bouncers! Thanks for the tip on the pecan nuts. I'll have to try them. These tablets seem to be keeping mine more under control now but prevention is better than cure.

Marie -The birthing room with the pool etc sounds great. I'm not sure if I'll get options. I've heard twins have to be born in theatre just in case. I'm still enjoying sitting on my gym ball practicing every night though! It def helps with aches and pains already. I didn't find out the sexes as I want it to be a surprise. The only prob being that she messed up one of the femure measurements so had to go back and do it again so the photo that she left up on the screen at the end was of the bottom and two legs. So I was trying my hardest not to analyse that - not easy. 

Tamsin - Great news on the civil ceremony, as always keep us informed and lots of pics please. It's an added incentive that Karen will have parental responsibilty legally for Pip as well. I know that it'll be hard with your sister being away for the first two years but, although they're really important at least when the babies meet each other they'll be at the stage where they're being more sociable, it's better than it happening later in life. I was 9 before I met my auntie, uncle and cousins as they live in Australia. With me being on my own my mum's got no choice but to be there are every twist and turn. I think my problem will be getting rid of her, not that I'd want to anyway. She's been amazing. I think she's almost as excited as me.

Anne - I love hearing the heartbeat. I'm onlty just starting to get real kicks, I had some movement for a while but my midwife told me that it was in the wrong place so was most likely wind. Guess where the feet were when she scanned my - underneath where I'd been feeling the movement. So I'd been feeling them for about 3 weeks now without knowing. Now they won't stop and all of a sudden you can feel them from the outside.

Have to go back to the garage now - exhaust blew yesterday and they didn't have the part in this morning!

Love, hugs and belly rubs

Sam xx


----------



## wolla

Woohoo - my pushchair and cot have arrived.  They're currently sitting in my mum's garage.  She's resisted unwrapping the pushchair and taking it for a walk 

Can't wait to get home and play with them.

I meant the Barnaby Button collection from M&P's - not button nose bear.  I think DH is putting the first coat of paint on the nursery this afternoon.

Hope everyone's well - gone very quiet again.

Wolla
x


----------



## sarahjj

Wolla - hey buggy-buddy   Glad pushchair & cot have arrived. Have fun playing - but be warned there is some assembly required (I had to enlist DHs help as I'm hopeless with that )  

Sam - its great to feel movement isn't it. Hope the car is sorted now  

Marie - glad the hospital tour went well   The birthing pool room sounds lovely. I'll have to find out if they have one at my hospital (I don't think they do unfortunately  )
Have you had your 4d scan yet Hope it went well  

Tamsin - glad all went well with your nuchal scan   Good luck with planning your civil ceremony - very exciting  

Anne - your black tie do sounds  great - hope you have a fab time  

Tracey - hope you are doing OK  

My midwife appointment went well this week. Baby is moving about lots. I thought my bump was still small but it actually measured slightly above average which is good  

love Sarah
xx


----------



## Marielou

Hello!

Sorry this is a bit of a 'me' post with no personnals, as Mum is here and I've got a Dr's appt so rushing out the door!  
I had my 4d scan last night, and it really was the most amazing experiance ever.  I cried my way through it, and it was SO worth the money, I can't explain just how lovely it was. Baby frowned a lot and hated being scanned, as always  and has the most cutest rosebud lips. 
Photos here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=210

Marie xx (even more in love with her baby!)


----------



## nismat

Wow *Marie * - what amazing pictures! It's just extraordinary how clearly you can see all the features; you can really get to see what your baby looks like before it is born. Bet you'll have fun comparing the 4D images with pictures taken after Littlebit's arrival 

Everyone's enthusiasm surrounding our civil partnership is great! Even if we/I are still not doing one thing about organising it! It's the timing of it that is the problem; originally we had planned to do it on the 16th September, so that it would be before my sister and her family left for Australia. But when I kept trying to discuss plans with Karen, we just didn't get anywhere, and so ultimately we decided to delay it. This was a combination of not being able to afford to throw much of a party at the moment, running out of time, and Karen feeling pressured into the deadline! We don't want a big wedding-type do, more of a party/celebration; the ceremony will be just us plus my youngest sister and Karen's best friend as witnesses, and my mum. I'd like everyone to be there as we exchange vows, but Karen doesn't really want anyone at all, even witnesses, so I've had to compromise on this side. We then want to have a reasonably informal party for friends and family afterwards - not at a hotel or typical wedding venue though. Originally we were going to use a marquee in one of my best friend's gardens, but that just adds too much to the overall cost. And we probably want to invite too many people to have it at home (although that's what I'd quite like). So now we're thinking about hiring a hall of some sort - but don't know where! I've already got the catering sorted, at least in my mind - there was an amazing Goan food stall at a local food fair over the summer, and they do outside catering, so we can have lots of utterly delicious home-made curries. Now that we don't know when my sister will be going, or when my mum & step-father will be going out to visit them (they are thinking around Christmas time), we have no idea when to schedule it for. So once again, nothing is happening! We still haven't even sat down to draw up a provisional guest list, so we don't even know how many people we would try and invite. It's all a bit of a non-starter at the moment


----------



## wolla

Marie
Brilliant photos.  It's amazing that you can see what your baby looks like before it's even born - I bet it was really emotional for you both.  I definitely think you're having a boy.

Sarah - thanks for the warning.  Will probably spend the b/h weekend assembling it - DH is useless at that sort of thing, so will do it while he's at work.

Been to see the midwife this morning - everything's ok - bump is exactly average size for 32 weeks.  Been having quite a bit of pain in my hips lately, so told her about that - just got to let her know if it gets any worse and she'll refer me to the physio.

Have a great b/h weekend everyone
Wolla
x


----------



## going it alone

Why can't I have a nice midwife like everyone else?!?!?

I rang mine last week to ask her if she wanted me to attend this week's appointment as it was in the same week as me seeing my cons. She rang me back and said no, to book another one a fortnight later. Then on Wednesday night I got a snotty message from her asking me why I hadn't attended and had I looked into changing surgeries yet! We missed each others calls yesterday and I rang her this morning for her to tell me than she has spoken to my surgery and now they want me to leave and will be writing to me. I've been with them for six years and I really like it, I've only met this midwife once so far and she's booted me out because I'm out of the surgery's catchment area! I ws in tears this morning. It wouldn't be so bad but I've already moved house once since registering there, they didn't mind that and one of the senior doctors saw me once with cystitis and gave me a perscription for antibiotics in case it developed into an infection as she saw that I wasn't local! I've hardly kept my address secret. I timed my last journey to the surgery - 12 minutes!

Sorry rant over!

Wolla - Pushchair and cot sound great, is it starting to seem real now? I went to see the phsio on Wednesday and she was really useful, well worth it.

Marie - Those photos are great. Glad it was as good an experience as you expected, Mine's a fortnight on Sunday!

Tamsin - At least by not having a major do for the cermony you'll be able to fit it in a little more easily. How much notice to you need to give when booking the actual ceremony?

Sarah- Great to hear your midwife's appointment went well. It's always good to hear that they're moving about well.

After weeks worrying about the lack of movements from mine they are def making up for lost time. Because they arms and legs are facing each other they tend to wake each other up, with the left one being more cruel than the right, or the right one not being able to ignore the left!

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## Marielou

Hiya girls, 
Thanks for the comments on the baby - we're also thinking boy    which probably means its a girl    

Sam - One tip ... buy a keyring!! We did, and its amazing how many people we've seen, and then not had the photos with us, but have been able to show them some photos on our keyring  
I can't BELIEVE your midwife    I would certainly ask if its possible for you to see another midwife, you're well within your rights, and it sounds like getting away from her is the best thing! 

Wolla - Hope your hip pain settles, that can't be nice 

Tamsin - Your civil ceremony sounds lovely, very intimate and cosy, lovely!    We'll have to have a virtual hen night in the chat room!  

I might not be online for a few days ... got a christening tomorrow plus an anatenatal class, then going to mum's for a few days   

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Sam - your midwife sounds awful, what a cow!!

Marie - enjoy the christening.

Just unpacked the pushchair and put it together - Sarah, you were wise to get DH to do yours - I had to have a lie down for an hour after I'd finished!!

Wolla
x


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


wolla - glad you got the pushchair put together, hope you wernt too tired after doing it, i loved the m&p decor you have chosen for your nursery, we have picked the winnie the pooh range from there too.

sam - what an awful midwife, hope you can get things sorted out and get another midwife like marie said.

marie - your pics are brilliant, am now thinking of getting a 4d scan too.

tamsin - an intimate ceremony sounds wonderfull, wish i'd have done that now, we had just over 200 at our wedding and the planning took place over 2 years, it is the most wonderful day of your life though (until you have your baby i assume) but the planning was very stressfull.

sarah & wolla - saw your pushchair in mothercare the other day, it looks fab, saw it in brown and denim.

anne - have you had your nite out yet?  hope you are well.


im so happy today, i felt what i think was the baby moving this morning, dh was squishing my tummy for a minute or so while he was sleeping and then when i moved i felt the strangest feeling, its so hard to describe, but im sure it was the baby moving.


hope you all are well.


xdebsx


----------



## natalie34

Just popping in to say glad you are all doing well - I keep checking to see how you are all and I can't believe how quickly things seem to have moved on.

Marie - just wanted to say those piccies of your little one are amazing.

Love to you all,

Natalie x


----------



## wolla

Debs - it's amazing when you start to feel baby moving.  A tip though - don't worry if you don't feel it regularly at first, it'll just be every now and again.

Nat - great to hear from you, hope you're ok.  Wow, just read the last line of your sig - that sounds like fantastic news!!

Wolla
x


----------



## AnneD

Hi girls,

Tamsin - ooh I hope we all get a virtual invite to your civil partnership ceremony   We were together 15 years before DH actually proposed so just in case he changed his mind   we were married three months later.  DhH wanted to go abroad and get married just the two of us but I managed to twist his arm and we got married in a dinky castle (not grand like it sounds) with 70 of our nearest and dearest and now he wouldn't have had it any other way.  Hope you manage to get things organised and can find an extra special maternity frock.  Love the thought of Goan food too, curries are always a winner, yum!

Wolla - ahh love your nursery choice hun, very cute.  Have you resisted the temptation to take your buggy out for a ride yet?    I am so chuffed because I have tracked down what seems to be the last matching car seat for my pram and it's arriving on Wednesday so I'm very excited.  Trouble is that now I have to find a car to suit the car seat rather than the other way round, what am I like   

Marie - Wow the 4D photos are amazing - I sooo want one now and will seriously have to twist DH's arm! Your hospital tour sounds amazing too and the birthing pool room sounds very swish.  I've just foudn out that they're getting a birthing pool at our hospital too but the hospital is tiny so I don't imagine it'll be half as swish.  Loved your comment about feeling like a fake - I still fee that way so maybe I need a tour too.  Although my bump is growing pretty quickly so there will be no pretending soon.  Thanks for the tip re Blooming Marvellous - don't think I'll bother ordering any clothes from there now.  I've managed to pick up some maternity stuff from New Look and Dorothy Perkins to keep me going for now.  Hope you had a good time at the christening (even better knowing you'll be having one of your own   ) and a great time at your mums.

Deb - Hi hun.  Ooh how fab that you felt baby move.  I can't wait to feel that - it must make it all seem so much more real. 

Sam - hope you've managed to get your car sorted.  I've just had the second flat tyre in a year and my car is only a year old too grrr two brand new tyres!!!  Grrr to your horrible midwife too, she sounds a right cow and someone you could definitely do without.   Love the thought of your twins waking each other up but it can't be much fun for you   

Sarah - great to hear that your bump is progressing well and that your getting lots of movement too  

Natalie - hi hun.  Just read your signature too.  Wow what an amazing bombshell, it's great to hear that there are some happy surprises along the way (like yours Deb   )  It just shows that these IF experts don't know everything!  Really hope this marks a change of fortune for you hun  

Had a great time on our night out back at our wedding venue.  We hadn't been back since and it made us both a tad emotional.  We felt very honored to be there as it was a pretty small gathering and DH kept going round telling everyone our news which was very sweet and nice to see - I do worry about how he's coping with everything so it's reassuring to see him so proud.  I had a successful trip to London the following day too with my meeting going well and then a lovely evening with a friend and her DH where they spoilt me silly.  I arrived home exhausted and haven't done much since so I've got some serious knuckling down to do this week.

Hope you're all having a great Bank Holiday weekend.  I live in a bit of a tourist trap so I tend to hibernate to avoid the crowds especially on Bank Holiday Monday!

Anne xxx


----------



## sarahjj

Hi

Hope everyone is enjoying the bank holiday weekend. I've been very lazy and have just been relaxing at home which has been very nice  

Anne - glad you had a good time at the party - sounds lovely and great that DH is so proud  

Wolla - well done on the pram. Have you been out for a test drive? I've taken mine round the garden a few times! Mine is in the dark grey. Hope you are not getting too much pain in your hips now.

Hi to Nat  

Deb - lovely you felt the baby moving. Its wonderful isn't it 

Marie - your 4d pics are amazing. Fantastic to see littlebit in such detail   Enjoy the christening and your antenatal class.

Sam - your midwife sounds horrid   Hope you can change to another.

Tamsin - good luck with organising you civil ceremony  

love Sarah
xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi, just popped in to say hello to everyone. I still read your posts but by the time I've caught up I don't have time to write anything.

Things have been hectic here as you can imagine. We're having the house re-wired at the moment as my uncle whose an electrician was doing some work for us and discovered all our wiring is faulty and we're at risk of having an electrical fire so we're now getting the whole house re-wired as we couldn't take the chance of anything happening with the children in the house.

Jamie has started nursery. It was awful leaving him as when he realised I was going away his little lip started trembling and his eyes were filling with tears. I felt so bad for him but when I went back to get him, he had ended up having a great time and has really enjoyed it ever since.

Daniel is doing really well. He is huge now and is in 3-6 month clothes already and some of them are starting to look small on him. I've given up breastfeeding as he was never satisfied and he is now sleeping a bit better now he's on formula.

Will try and catch up properly soon, love to everyone.

Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Just the quickest of posts... been down in Devon for a short break with the little girl, had a lovely time. 
Glad to read that everyone here is OK. Top tip on prams is to check out the rain cover, we made a lot of use of ours last week  and it turns out to be really difficult to get on and off plus you can't roll it up (and still keep it on) if the weather is changeable.
As for pregnancy macs I still say buy a large size, then after the baby is born you can wear him/her in a papoose under your mac - it's great for going for walks!
Love and hugs to all
Lizi.x 
PS Rosa has her own website! www.babysites.com/sites/rosagrace


----------



## wolla

Lizi - love Rosa's website.

Viv - great to hear from you - aww, it must've been really hard leaving Jamie at nursery - glad he enjoyed it in the end though.

Sarah - mine's in the mocha.  My mum and dad popped round yesterday to have a look - mum was wheeling it round and round the house with a big grin on her face.

Anne - glad you enjoyed the do at the castle - sounds great.

Did anyone watch Eastenders last night?  AFter Dot had done the 'ring on a string' test on Honey's bump, DH got very excited and decided that he 'had' to do the test on me straight away.  So, according to DH's wedding ring and a bit of cotton, we are having a BOY!!  (Even though DH was trying his best to make the ring go round in circles instead for a girl!!)

Glad to get back to work today for a rest after a busy weekend. Packed up loads of stuff to go into the loft (which we've just had boarded out), then put 3 coats of paint on the nursery, and scrubbed all the skirting boards, window sill etc ready to paint.

Was knackered after all that, but still didn't manage to get a decent night's sleep - I just can't seem to get comfy, and it's getting me down a bit.  I know I'm being ratty with DH too cos I'm so tired - oh well, he'll just have to put up with it won't he?

Got a really busy weekend coming up too - got friends visiting with their 2 little girls (they thoughtfully offered to stay in a hotel as they know we're in a bit of a mess with decorating etc) - then DH's brother, and family decided that they're going to visit that weekend too (they've got 3 kids), and will be staying with us - so we've got to make everywhere habitable by then.  
It'll be lovely to see everyone - but I'll be glad when it's over!!

Wolla
x


----------



## going it alone

Wolla - take it easy, put your feet up and let them wait on you instead of the other way around, you deserve it.

Viv - if it helps, I was a reception class teacher for a while so was used to the tears at the beginning of every term. The thing to remember is that your tears last a lot longer than theirs do. I would often ring a parent to let them know that their inconsolable little one took about five minutes to forget about mum, whereas mum has spent the best part of the morning crying her eyes out. Even though I've been on the other side, I know that I will be just as bad when it's my turn.

Lizi - thanks for the tip. Will check out Rosa's site after I've posted this.

Thanks for your support over my midwife. At least I will get a different one now that she's got me kicked out of the surgery. It still makes me angry to think about it. It was spoilt so much as every time I've had a concern I avoided ringing her as I didn't want to give her grounds to say that I was a trouble patient so i have suffered in silence, losing so much sleep. Despite her, I'm concentrating on the fact that judging by the growth, and the strength of their fights inside me, I'm managing to grow two VERY healthy babies without her help and support! Don't know if I could have done it so easily without you lot though, thanks for being there for me when the professional couldn't.

Love to all 
Sam xx


----------



## LiziBee

Sam - tell Mr N or Beena (short elderly asian midwife at IMPACT) that this is causing you stress. It should help sort the situation out and even if it doesn't she will at least get a ticking off!
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Morning,

I'm just trying to pass the time ... was talking on the phone to Tracey about half an hour ago, when I got up and noticed I was wet.    It had leaked through my undies, Pj bottoms, dressing gown and onto the sofa.   I shouted out to DH that I was wet, and I think he thought I meant it in a rude way    (Men!) 
Rang the midwife, who told me to ring the hospital, who have said to put a pad on and wait two hours.  I just feel like crying!! More likely than not, its nothing, but I'd just like some reassurance.  
Quite astrange though ... I always told DH that we'd be running around like headless chickens when I went into labour/waters broke, and he told me it would be nothing like that.  Well ... it was exactly like that     
Baby is still sitcking feet out just above my belly button as always, and has had the hiccups, so I think either I did a little wee   or maybe my hind waters went?  I just wish I didnt have to wait to find out .... what if they tell me not to come in?  I've had a few strong braxton hicks that were uncomfortable and also painful, but thats probably just me panicking.  

Oh yes, by the way, I am back!    And I made it up with my sister - I can't stand arguments so knew I'd be the one to crack! 

Sam - How horrible that you felt you couldnt rely on your midwife  and that you've felt alone.  Its nasty that she got you kicked out of your surgery    but perhaps its one of those blessings in disguise.    Hopefully your new midwife will be a lot more supportive and comforting for you. 

Wolla - I watched EE, Mum and I were in fits laughing    It was just the fact they were all taking it as gospel - Honey saying 'I found out the sex of the baby today' like she'd had a scan or something!!!  Also, did you see Dot's hand, she was making it go round    Still, I enjoy a bit of fun, we did it too and it said boy.  Not that I'm going to start buying blue or anything though    Did you read about their baby being born with downs syndrome?  I hope they portray it well, but I can't imagine it.      
Hope you had a fab weekend, sounds like it was a full house!

Lizi - I loved Rosa's website, she is just gorgeous! 

Viv - Wow, what a big boy Daniel is now!  I always think its harder for the mum's to leave the children than it is for the little ones ... as Sam says, the children seem to be ok after 5 minutes, while the mums have spent the day worrying and crying. (I know I would!)

Sarah - Nothing better than relaxing on a bank holiday weekend!

Anne-  My eyes must be going funny, I read this line 'we got married in a dinky castle' (which sounds lovely by the way) as 'we got married in a bouncy castle'     Think I'm going    

Natalie - Wow, just seen your siggy!!!!    Are you TTC naturally while you wait for your follow up sperm test?   

Debs - Oh, its just amazing to feel the baby move!!!  

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marie - I'm sure they'll get you to go in anyway, just to check what's going on.  I'd say try not to worry, but of course you're going to anyway.  Bubs will be fine - he probably just jumped on your bladder when you weren't expecting it (how I haven't had an accident yet I don't know!!)
Hope you get some reassurance from the hospital soon hun.

Glad you've made it up with your sister - one less thing for you to worry about eh?

I noticed on EE that Dot's hand was making the ring go round in circles too.  AFter DH had gone to bed that night, I tried about 10 more times, and each time it was 'boy' - I also tried it on the arm of the sofa, and apparently that's going to have a little girl .  Will be interesting to see if it's right (and obviously I've painted the nursery blue now!!)

Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Just a quick message as I've just got home ... I've been allowed out as I live really close to the hospital, on strict instrutctions to lay on the sofa (they didnt say eat chocolates but I will    ) and rest up.  They're not sure if it was my waters or not, they took swabs, which was not my finest hour as they had a group of students, and neither my lady garden nor legs were trimmed/shaved   and it felt like thw world and his wife was having a look   
Got to have a scan tomorrow to check on the waters .... I'm pretty sure in my own mind that all is well, and that nothing will happen, I just think Littlebit likes to cause a stir!! 

Wolla -    on you doing the string test using the sofa!  I think you're having a boy as well, so you never know, that string test could be right!  

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - hope you are OK. 'Waters' stain like the devil so make sure you cover your sofa in something water proof and absorbant just in case. (Pampers bed protectors work well!!)
Lizi.x


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


marie - glad you are out of hospital and are resting, glad to hear you made up with your sister.

wolla -    at you on the sofa with your ring and string.

lizi - rosa's website is lovely.

viv - how was jamies 1st week at nursery?  bet he's made lots of new friends.



was at the docs today cos my back is getting quite sore, i have sciatica and its just been made worse with the extra weight ive put on for the baby, ive also been sick a few times in the morning, bit strange cos i thought i'd got rid of my M.S a few weeks ago, but its acid regurgitation and he gave me 2 big bottles of peptid (i think) and some painkillers for my back, wont take them unless it gets really bad.  i also got my AFP results and im low risk.


hope you all are well.


xdebsx


----------



## sarahjj

Marie - glad the hospital let you out. Good luck for tomorrow with your scan     You take good care of yourself now  

Debs - hope you are feeling better soon. Glad AFP results were good.

Wolla   love the string test on the sofa trick   Are any other pieces of furniture in your house expecting too??  

Hi to everyone else

love Sarah
x


----------



## sarahx

Hi everyone

I had a BFP after my cycle end of July !!! I am so happy and feel very lucky but of course I am also really nervous. My clinic won't do any HCG blood tests and told me that I shouldn't bother with the Gp as I was under their care. I am just waiting for the 7 week scan but don't have any reassurance other than the tests.. Is this normal? I mean have you guys all had blood tests or not?

Wolla, I can remember when I first FF you were one of the first people to show understanding and support, thank you ! - I can't believe I'm here now!

thanks

Sarah


----------



## Marielou

Hiya everyone,

All is well, my swabs and pad tests both came back negative for amniotic fluid, plus the scan showed a normal level of fluid and a very wriggly baby   so it looks like it was caused by an infection (I apparently have thrush, which I now have creams and antibiotics for) or baby pressed on my bladder, causing my to do a wee    Trust me!   

Sarahx - Hello and welcome! Many congrats on your BFP!  It does seem very surreal in the early weeks, particulary as you have no bump, often few symptoms and no 'proof' that you're finally pregnant!  I had a blood test, but I went to my GP for it (she has also had IVF and understood my need for reassurance) as my clinic wouldnt do them.  I saw my GP at 4 weeks, but its up to you whenever you do see them.  You'll need ot book in with your GP at some point to let them know you're pregnant, so they can arrange your 12 week scan and initial midwife appt  

Sarah - How are you doing?  This week I am really feeling very big and heavy, what about you?

Debs - Really feel for you with your back, I have the same thing and some nights I just can't get comfy. 

Lizi - Thanks for the tips on the pampers care mats, I bought some pads much like them in boots, its $3 (for some reason my pound key won't work   ) for 5, and I think they're called 'maternity mats' for use during late pregnancy on the sofa/car/bed. 

Wolla - I sat and cried watching EE with Stacey last night.    
Oh and then laughed watching Billy and Honey paint everything pink   

Marie xx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all,
Sorry I've been away for a few days, well my mum and dad have and my internet's on the blink so I've not been round to use theirs until today.

Marie - I turn my back for a couple of days and look what happens! A friend of mine did a mercy dash to hospital in the middle of the night declaring that she was in labour only to be told that she'd wet herself. Another thought her waters had gone so the midwife went to her house and sniffed her knickers! That put me off being a midwife! Glad that all is well now. You really don't do things be halves do you. So glad you've made up with your sister.

Sarah - Huge congrats on your BFP. Here's wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Lizi - I won't get to see Mr N again, he's cutting back on his commitments, dropping IMPACT and concentrating on the fertility side. My surgery haven't written to me yet and I went in today to gsee a nurse and they still didn't say anything to me so I might just hold fire until I get the letter, then make an appointment to see the practice manager. If the surgery aren't pushing it I don't want to rock the boat and give them concern to throw me out. My next midwife's appointment is in a couple of weeks and with the other midwife, after that I'll miss the next midwife's appt as I'm going to IMPACT instead so I won't have to see the horrible one til October. 

Deb- -excellent AFP results. Complete sympathy for acid reflux. Don't let it get too bad, there are lots of alternatives to antacids. PM if you need advice. AS for sciatica, I'm with you on that one too! If it gets any worse, or doesn't go away ask to see a physio, they will give you exercises and support for your lower back. I was waddling well before I got a big enough bump to need to, all because of sciatica. I saw an osteopath friend first who gave me exercises to do which helped a lot but then my bump got in the way so I couldn't do them anymore. Then I switched to seeing a physio at the hopsital, basically because it was free. She was very helpful. Sitting on a gymball at night helps a lot.

Wolla - You made be really laugh with the arm of the sofa, I had to read it twice!

Love and hugs

Sam xx


----------



## AnneD

Hi girls,

Marie - phew you had me worried girl.  So glad that you and bubs are fine and it was just a little accident instead    Really glad you've made up with your sister too - I would have been the one to cave in first too, I'm such a softie.  Did she say what was wrong or have you just moved on from it?  

Sarahx - huge   on your   My clinic gave me a blood test on my test date but it still didn't sink in until my 7 week scan and then not even properly until my 12 week scan... Well actually it still hasn't sunk in despite my growing tummy    It's normal to feel worried after a BFP.  Ater all the prodding and poking during tx it's a strange feeling when suddenly no one wants to run any tests and there's no one to check up on you but you'll get used to it hun.  Just try and relax and enjoy it as much as you can.

Wolla - he he loved the thought of you testing the sofa   Hope you're managing to get some rest over the weekend - blimey you have got a houseful haven't you    Hope you get everyone to wait on you hand and foot and not the other way round  

Debs - hope you're feeling better soon hun.  Back pain is a killer.  I put my back out a few years ago and was totally bedridden for two weeks and I'm always frightened it comes back.  Sciatica is a real killer though.  Definitely take Sam's advice and ask to see a physio before it gets much worse hun x

Sam - thanks for mentioning the gym ball - keep forgetting to get one and if it helps prevent back pain I'll have to get one asap!

Lizi - ahh I love Rosa's website.  What a great idea  

Viv - wow Jamie is getting so grown up.  I bet he had a great day at nursery whilst you were agonising    Ahh sounds like Daniel is doing great too and growing very fast x

I've had a really busy week this week.  I'm off to London again on Monday for three days (purely pleasure this time   ) so I've been cramming a couple of weeks work into one and trying to meet lots of deadlines as well as juggling looking after two of my nieces after their dog was run over and SIL had to take the dog to hospital to have her leg amputated    Have just had a flying visit from another SIL and her family too so the house is now like a complete pigsty.  Hmm looks like I've got a weekend of housework to look forward to - yuck!  Still I've got my visit to London to look forward to and I get to show my bump off to some friends I haven't seen in a while  

Love and hugs to you all,

Anne x


----------



## Marielou

Hello! 

I am SO tired today ... got woken at 7am by the kitten, who in turn woke the baby   who got into a very uncomfortable position, with his/her head right down in my pelvis, and twisting - in the end I was on all fours with my bum in the air, trying to encourage him/her to move!    
Eventually got up and lay on the sofa with a magazine.  
We had another antenatal today, which was good, it covered labour and postnatal, we had the knitted womb and placenta out, very funny   - and I've booked in for some antenatal relaxation classes, which start when I'm 35 weeks   (wow, thats very pregnant) so I'm really looking forward to them.  

Anne - Nope, she gave no reason,  although she did say she feels we've never been as close since she got pregnant.   I acknowledge I was less than supportive during her pregnacy, but since the birth, I think I've been the best auntie I can be, (probably too nice - if Hayley has a tantrum and cries, I cry too as I hate seeing her upset    ) so I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on that one.    I do think the whole infertility/fertility thing got in the way for a while, I know she wasnt interested in our IVF at all, so I've resolved just not to mention anything regarding it to her again, as I hate not talking!

Sam - Sniffing knickers?!!    I must admit, I sniffed mine when it happened   because I'd heard that people said amniotic fluid smells different to wee, but I forgot how it should smell!!  

Hope you're all having a fab weekend!

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

Oh god, I'm having a mare! Can I moan? 
We have a big hole in our roof! It seems like the wind got in under a vent we had put in when we had the roof conversion done 6 years ago, it lifted it and some tiles so we have a footsquare of roof open to the elements - course we didn't realise this until we found water on the bedroom floor and on our bedding and realised it was coming through the ceiling! And of course it's a Sunday so do you think anyone will come out? AGHHHHHH. DH is trying to find a neighbour with a long ladder so we can at least put something over the top (with the loft conversion we can't get underneath) not that I like the idea of him (Dr Un-practical!) up the top there.
Mare, mare, mare, mare mare.

Marie - glad you are OK.
Anne - hope the housework fairy came and did it all for you!

Thanks everyone for listening - hope your Sundays are going more smoothly!
Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## AnneD

Oh Lizi what a complete nightmare   Just what you need    Hope you at least manage to cover the hole temporarily and that you can get a builder out asap!!!  Hmm no housework fairy here I'm afraid but somehow since I've got pg I don't seem to mind it quite as much   either that or the fact that I switch my ipod on and boogie through the house with the hoover  

Marie - I thought it was maybe a touch of jealousy with your sister but thank goodness you're speaking again.  I can imagine how painful it was not being able to see Hayley and you don't need any upset during this very special time 

Hope you're all enjoying your weekend even if it is a bit soggy like mine.  Just had a tv fest  whilst ironing - I'm hooked to 'Anyone solve a problem like Maria' and just watched bits of it over again as well as the X Factor auditions - classic  

Anne xx


----------



## going it alone

Lizi -  You poor thing. It is so windy at the mo. Hope you get to patch it up well enough until you can get a builder.

Anne - Any time you want to boogie round my house, feel free. I've gone the opposite. I'm waiting for the nesting instinct to kick in to make me care about how awful the house looks. My mum and dad did come round today and help me prepare two of the bedrooms for when the plasterer eventually gets round and when my mum saw the state of my bedroom she decided to make it her afternoon's job to sort it out. It's not dirty, it just has all three bedroom's worth of junk in, and I am some what of a hoarder, as well as all of the baby stuff that we've bought. It has made her realise though how made we've been, baby shopping wise. I think it surprised to see it all in one place.

Marie - Can sympathise with the baby keeping you awake in the night. Mine are usually OK but the other night everytime I lay on either side the one that was underneath went mad.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


lizi - OMG, hope you managed to get it covered untill you can get someone in to fix it.

sarah - congratulations and welcome.

sam - smelling someones pants, dont think its something i could do either.

anne - hope you have a fab time in london.

marie - glad to hear you have made it up with your sister.



i cant beleive im 20 weeks tomorrow, still feels really strange to think that im pregnant, having to pack today as were going away on thursday to ireland for 8 days and then have a wedding the day after we get back, i'll need another holiday before i go back to work, am looking forward to the holiday and the wedding cos it'll be the 1st time that most of my family will see me pregnant.


hope you all are well.

xdebsx


----------



## Tonia2

Hello all - 
Can I join you too? I've been lurking for a few weeks reading all your posts, waiting to feel justifiably pregnant...  but I figured that may not happen for a while! 
I usually post on the 'lesbians using donor sperm board' , so  Tamsin! They've taken our location off our profiles - I'm not in the UK, but on the other side of the world in Australia - Tasmania to be exact! It's just officially turned spring here - oh joy! - it's been so darn cold!!

I got my BFP on 18/8 after 1 IVF embie was put back on 4/08. My first scan is not til 25/9, (at 9.5 weeks) because my partner is away at the moment and when she gets back the clinic is closed for 2 weeks!! grrr!  I'm trying not to become too paranoid in the meantime. It so annoying how the worrying doesn't go away!! I'm looking forward to when I can relax and really ENJOY being pregnant! When does that happen...  does that happen? ? ? 

*Sarahx * - I did have a blood test - my clinic routinely confirms a +ve HPT that way, but then they don't do anything else til the scan. I am tempted to go to my GP and request another blood test, because I'm not feeling very pregnant at the moment, but I've bravely resisted the urge so far! Your scan will be the best thing...

*Lizi-* hope all is getting sorted re your roof! How annoying.

Did someone say Housework Fairy? Where can I order one ? ?? 

Cheers,
Tonia


----------



## wolla

Marielou said:


> I sniffed mine when it happened  because I'd heard that people said amniotic fluid smells different to wee, but I forgot how it should smell!!


Sweet apparently!! Glad everything's ok hun - you just wanted another scan didn't you . Glad you've made it up with your sister too. Can sympathise with the baby being in an uncomfortable position - mine seems to have been laid with his feet VERY low down all day today, and it feels like he's stamping his feet, trying to break out  . He tends not to wake me up in the night though (am hoping it'll continue after the birth too ) - he has a good kick when I first go to bed, and then when I wake up in the morning - I love it - it's like he's saying goodnight and good morning to me. I had a good cry over Stacey in EE too - I'll cry at anything these days though - I even cry at the worther's originals advert    

Anne - enjoy your few days in London - showing off your bump is great isn't it?

Deb - wow, half way there tomorrow. Have you had your 20wk scan yet? I had sciatica for a couple of months in the middle, but seems to have disappeared now. Hip pain has also got much better after I've started sleeping with 2 pillows between my legs (makes turning over in bed even more difficult though - surprised DH hasn't moved into the spare room yet ) Enjoy Ireland.

Lizi - what a nightmare. Hope you've managed to get it patched up.

Sarahx - wow, congratulations. Yes, I remember replying to you on another thread - am soooooo pleased that I now get to reply to you on this thread. You do feel a bit abandoned at first - I saw the gp a couple of days after my BFP, and then nothing until 11 wks (didn't get any blood tests, early scans etc from clinic). Enjoy your pregnancy.

Tonia - congratulations to you too. Glad you decided to join us - most of the time I don't feel 'justifiably pregnant' either, even when my huge belly is bouncing from baby jumping up and down. It does take a while to sink in, but you do start to enjoy it eventually I promise.

Sooooo - my hoards of visitors have all gone - yippeee, I've got my house back. It was hard work (and, no - I wasn't waited on hand and foot  ) - but nice to see everyone, and lovely to have cuddles of the 2 babies. did have to struggle not to get violent on Friday night though, when DH, BIL & SIL stayed up until almost 5am - talking very loudly right underneath our bedroom so I couldn't get to sleep. Then in the morning, they (BIL & SIL) stayed in bed until 11.30, while we got up and made the kids breakfast and kept them entertained -  Families eh??

Friend's who were visiting as well brought a boxful of baby stuff - lots of tiny little babygrows and vests - have had great fun this evening going through them and sorting them into newborn, 0-3 & 3-6 months. DH was laughing at me cos I was sat on the sofa with a huge grin on my face surrounded by baby clothes .

Hi to anyone I've missed - hope you've all had a nice weekend.

Wolla
x


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone,


wolla - glad your house is back to normal, we only get 1 scan in scotland i beleive and thats a 12 week one at the booking in appt so dont think ther will be any more for me, we were talking about having a 3d one but d.h doesnt like them.

anne - have a fab time

lizi - hope you managed to get the hole covered.

marie - hope you are resting.

tonia - congratulations and welcome.


hope you all are well.


xdebsx


----------



## wolla

Just in case you haven't seen this thread on the 'bun in the oven' board - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67027.0

Verbaudet & La Redoute have offers on at the moment - v/b - enter 1941 when ordering & you get £8 off and free p&p. l/r - enter 4031 and get £10 off, a free holdall and free p&p.

Have just ordered a cute little sleep suit and some dungarees (for baby, not for me) for only £1.50 - bargain.

Wolla
x


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


wolla - i saw that on the other thread and have ordered a maternity roll neck for myself, i love them and theyre practically all i wear during the winter, got it for £6.99 at verbaudet, i also used the la redout discount to get myself some pj's, afte the £10 disc i got them for £3.30, cant beleive it, bit worried about delivery cos we go on holiday on thursday.

just wanted to let you all know (if you dont already) that tesco are doing some of the tommee tippee range for half price, we've been talking about it on the 2nd tri thread, i got a nappy wrapper for £15, a steriliser for £20 (usual price £40 with 3 free closer to nature bottles and a cup) and 2 packs of the closer to nature larger bottles for £6 (normally that price for each pack), they are supposed to be closer to the shape and feel of the breast and they have an anti colic valve. 

xdebsx

xdebsx


----------



## sarahjj

Hi everyone

Ooh - sounds like I need to do some shopping. Thanks for the tips Debs, Wolla & Emma  

Congratulations & welcome to Tonia & Sarahx  

Wolla - have fun sorting all the baby clothes!! That was nice of your friends. Bet you are glad you have the house back to yourselves now though.

Debs - congratulations - over halfway there now!! 

Lizi - what a nightmare with the roof. Hope it is sorted now and you are all OK  

Marie - glad you have patched things up with your sister. Hope you are doing OK and Littelbit hasn't given you any more scares. I'm finding sleeping much more uncomfortable these days too. Have bought a wedge pillow from mothercare though which does help.

Hi to Sam , Anne & everyone else - hope you are OK  

love Sarah
xx


----------



## wolla

Oh dear - I think I've got far too many hormones!!  It's our 5th anniversary on Friday, and have just been to Woolworths to choose a card.  Ended up in tears at all the soppy verses - and eventually picked the soppiest one of all - DH will think I've gone soft!!

Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Wolla - Know what you mean about getting soppy about card verses ... I bought a card for DH last week in clinton's, one 'On the Birth of our child' and I stood there in the middle of the shop, crying my eyes out    so I knew I had to buy it!!!   

Tonia and Sarahx - Hello and welcome!   Many congratulations on your  !

Debs - I've got the tomme tippee breast pads from Tesco in the sale, didnt get any bottles as I plan on BF'ing, but I did wish I hadnt already bought my steriliser as they are a bargin!!!

Emma - That tot seat is lovely!  My sister has one, so I'm sure it'll get handed down to me!

I'm feeling SO emotional today.  The cats are just running about, I never ever usually mind it, but today I just want to SCREAM at them   and the children next door are STILL knocking all the time ... in the holiday is was up to 10x a day    (they want to play with the cats, and watch my sky tv   ) now they're back at school, they're STILL knocking, I told them yesterday I'd been in hospital last week and needed to rest   but they don't understand (too little) and keep on.  I can understand them not realising, but surely their mother has some understanding?! Its really getting me down now, and if I don't answer the door, they yell through the letterbox and pear through the windows.  Grrrrr!!!

Marie xx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all

Tonia - Huge congrats on your BFP. I was very wary of joining a BFP thread as I thought it would jinx it. I said hello once and then scard myself so didn't post again for ages. But then again that's just me being paranoid.

Wolla -        for the visitors not spoiling you rotten! Great to hear you got a load of baby clothes though.

Thanks for all the tips on bargains. Another excuse to flex the plastic - like I need one.

I've decided that my two are going to end up on the stage. They seem to love an audience! As soon as I put my hand on my tummy, whether they're awake or not, they starting doing somersaults. I can even rest my hands on my bump anymore without getting a hefty kick! At least they're sleeping at night. 4D scan on Sunday - can't wait. I'm as emotional as always but getting very forgetful. Arrived at mum and dad's the other day, first stop was the loo, then I realised that I'd left the dog in the car! She was not impressed. I'm shattered as well which doesn't help. Going back to work after 6 weeks off has been a bit of a shock to the system. Not long now though. The reactions from some of the kids has been great though as I was hardly showing before the summer and now you can't miss it - even with the toilet door! I forget it's there, the bump not the door!

Must dash

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi everyone,

Just a quick message before bed as DP is on Daniel duty tonight. Won't even attempt to do personals as I'm so tired. I still read all your posts but I just have to grab the odd five minutes here and there on the PC now.

Daniel is now 16lbs and is huge! My dad keeps calling him Fred Elliot from Corrie! He's still not sleeping very well and to be honest I'm really finding it hard coping with the two boys at the moment. Jamie has hit the terrible twos with a vengence and seems to spend most of his time in the naughty corner!

Going for a night out on Friday with the girls and I can't wait. I haven't had a night out since before I got pregnant. Just hope I'm not too tired to enjoy it!

love to everyone, Viv xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


viv - sorry to hear that daniel is at the terible 2's stage, and what a big boy jamie is, hope you have a fab nite out tomorrow.

wolla - its our 9th anniversary on wednesday, havent gone card shopping yet, will need to get that and a pressie organised..

marie - i plan on B/F too but wanted the bottles so that d/h could get his chance to feed the baby, dont want him to feel left out.

well thats us off on holiday, see you when i get back


xdebsx


----------



## LiziBee

Hi Ladies!
Sorry for lack of personals and stuff, just popping in to say we are off on holiday next week so wont be around (packing for a baby is a nightmare, just how much stuff does she really need   on the other hand I need to feel we have all possibilities covered) So don't anyone go in to labour or get admitted while I'm away, be good and take it easy!!
love and hugs
Lizi.x (Rosa sends baby kisses too!)


----------



## wolla

Deb - have a lovely holiday, and anniversary - must have a look in Tesco's for some of their bargains.

Marie - grrr at the kids disturbing you.  Have you had a word with their mum?  Must be really annoying for you when you really need your rest at the moment anyway.  Think you definitely need to set some ground rules before baby is born.

Sam - how long have you got to go at work?  Must be tough after having 6 weeks off.  I've only got 2 weeks left, and am really looking forward to finishing now.  
Know what you mean about toilet doors  - I keep bashing myself on them, poor bump.  My baby seems not to like an audience - it'll be kicking away, but if someone else puts their hand on my bump to feel it, it stops straight away.

Viv - wow, sounds like Daniel is doing really well.  Sorry Jamie's going through the terrible two's though - must be exhausting for you.  Enjoy your night out with the girlies tonight.

Lizi - have a great holiday. 

Well - DH appreciated the soppy verse in his card.  He did look at me like I was stoopid though when I told him I was in tears picking it .

Feels so good to be able to celebrate our wedding anniversary without it just being one more year without a baby.


----------



## Marielou

Wolla - ooooh that made me well up, thinking about this being your first anniversary not thinking 'another year with no babies'    - for the first time in years, I'm looking forward to New Year's eve ... for the last 4 years at least, we've spent NYE at home, cuddled up under the duvet, with me crying, thinking 'another year of failure'    - this year, I'm still going to stay in, but have friends over, and at midnight, if baby is asleep, I'm going to tiptoe up to his room, and yes, probably cry again looking at him! (or her!)   
Oh yes, musnt forget -   

Lizi - Have a fab holiday! Are you going anywhere nice?!  

Debs - You know, I'd never thought about DH feeling 'left out' of breastfeeding.    My breastfeeding support group say not to mix bottle/breast for a few months, so I think if I can B/F I might leave it a while, see how I feel.  I've got a breast pump though (think tesco have the tommee tippee one in their sale?!) so its an option if I decide to go for it (don't think you can ever set plans in stone before baby arrives, can you?!   ) 

Viv - Have a FAB night out tonight!    Sorry to hear you're so exhausted, and that Daniel is at the terrible two's .... my niece Hayley has them now (at the age of 3!) and can be a right little madam (but very funny with it too at times!   ) 

Sam - Your twins sound just like my baby! As soon as my hand is on my bump, s/he starts to wriggle and kick, and now s/he's so big, I can REALLY feel knee's/feet etc which can be very surreal at times!!  Enjoy your scan, can't wait to see the pics!

Well, the neighbour thing is just getting silly now.    I talked to the mum again, as well as the children, asking them politely not to knock so often ... but it fell on deaf ears.    Yesterday they were knocking as normal, luckily DH was on a day off so he opened the door, firmly said 'NO' and reminded them that I needed my rest (we've kind of laid on thick about my hospital visit last week   ) and they acted all suprised, especially the mum, who went on a long talk about how she had braxton hicks during her pregnancies blah blah blah.      Its so sad, because the little girl in particular is a real sweetheart, but its getting to me so much that I don't even like them anymore! 

Marie xx


----------



## sarahx

Hi Ladies

My scan was meant to be next week but as I had been cramping this week and would be 7 wks today , they rescheduled me for today!. Well , I could hardly sleep a wink and was pacing around all morning waiting for DP to come backon his lunch hour and pick me up. We were terrified!! I had tears in my eyes as we were sitting in the waiting room and by the time we got in I was shaking like a leaf and my voice was trembling..    

It was the same lovely nurse that did  the treatment that did the scan so she was delighted to show us 2 healthy heartbeats!! I was completely overcome and blubbered with joy.. My DP sat there staring , laughing and in shock.. basically he laughed and I cried!!  we are deliriously happy! and somehow the pain of azoospermia has just shrunk away so quickly.. the thought of donor sperm has hardly crossed my mind and certainly not in a negative way.. God bless that donor!

I know its early days and the risks are even higher now with twins but this weekend I am going to be happy and not worry . Like everyone on here,  we have come so far.
 
love to you all

Sarahx


----------



## AnneD

Wow huge      Sarahx what fab news!!! Two sets of twinnies on here now - how fantastic is that?!  Enjoy every minute hun and try not to worry - easier said than done I know but you're right, look how far you've come


----------



## Marielou

Sarahx - Thats wonderful news!      Many congratulations!! Two sets of twins on here now!!  

Do you have a due date, that I can add to the list? 

Also .... Debs ... I lost your due date when the site went down, could you remind me of it?!

Anyone heard from Tamsin, she's gone quiet! 
Also .... not heard from Kitty in weeks now, hope she's ok  

Marie xx


----------



## going it alone

Sarah - Congrats on the twinnies - it's an amazing feeling isn't it. The novelty of telling people I'm expecting two still hasn't worn of, I don't think it ever will. Don't get me wrong - I'm absolutely petrified. But, Well done you! You know where I am if you need me.

Love Sam xx


----------



## sarahjj

Hi

Sarah - congratulations on your twins! What wonderful news   

Lizi - hope you have a lovely holiday with Rosa  

Marie - hope your neighbours start being a bit more considerate now   

Wolla - wow - just 2 weeks of work for you - bet you can't wait! I've still got 7 weeks to go,as I've decided to work up until 2 weeks before my due date as long as I'm still feeling OK as I wanted to have as much time off after as possible. Hope you had a lovely anniversary.

Debs - hope you had a good anniversary. Enjoy your hols  

Viv - hope Daniel is starting to sleep better now and Jamie is not wearing you out too much too.

Thanks for the shopping tips - I have ordered some baby clothes from La Redoute & Vertbaudet - can't wait for them to arrive!!

love to everyone else

Sarah
x


----------



## going it alone

Thanks for the tips on the discounts, ordered a couple of things yesterday.

Went for my 4D scan this morning - absolutely amazing, cried from the beginning. Have just managed to upload a couple of pics. Thanks for the key ring tip Marie. Bought a couple and have already showed them off at my friend 2 year old's birthday party! It's nice that I can do them back to back so I don't have to have two huge key rings.

Marie - Know how you feel about the thought of Christmas and New Year. First of many different ones. Can't wait. I just hope that these two make an arrival early enough for me to be home for Christmas - not too early obviously.

Wolla - I'm lasting out as long as I can at work. He hasn;t asked for a def date so I'll see how it goes. It has been a bit of a shock to the sytstem. I'm sleeping better than I did over the summer! Glad DH enjoyed the card, even if he doesn't understand the emotions, we all do. Your last two weeks at work will fly by. Do you have much to do before leaving or is it a winding down time?

Viv - how did the night out go? Hope things settle at home soon, Daniel and Jamie wise.

Deb - Hope the anniversary goes well.

Lizi -Hope you enjoy your time away. 

Hi to Anne and Tamsin

Love Sam xx


----------



## AnneD

Wolla and Debs - thanks for the shopping tips girls - just ordered an obscene amount of maternity clothes from Verbaudet just to see what they're like but knowing me I'll end up keeping the lot!    I'm really superstitious and haven't ordered anything for the baby though so my pram remains my only baby buy so far but I'm sure I'll catch up soon 

Wolla - oops sorry hun - belated   wishes to you hun.  Our baby is due beginning of February and our anniversary is 28th February so I'm hoping we'll have an extra special present.  I too have spent each Christmas, New Year, Birthday and Anniversary feeling that sadness that another year without a baby brings so I can't wait! 

Marie - aww you're going to have such a fab New Year hun and I won't blame you for shedding a few happy tears - I will be too    Hope your neighbours have stopped calling round at all hours - it's so difficult when they're little isn't it - it sounds like their mum just likes to have them away from under her feet and is quite happy for them to bother you grrrrr.

Sam - so glad the 4d scan was all you expected and more - still trying to twist DH's arm    Did you find out the sex of your twinnies? Going to have a scout around and see if I can find the piccies  

Viv - hope you had a fab night out hun  

I've felt fantastic up until this weekend when Ihave felt decidedly ropey.  Can't really put my finger on it but just feel very tired and sluggish and uncomfortable.  Still don't feel tip top today and I'm supposed to be working but I keep leaving my laptop to lie on the bed and read - just can't be bothered with anything.  I'm now convincing myself that something is wrong but that could be due to the fact that our 20 week scan is next Thursday and I'm pretty nervous about it    The rational me keeps telling myself not to worry and that I'm just tired but it's hard.  I seem to have had a growth spurt over the last week so maybe that's why I'm feeling under the weather, I hope so    Sorry for the whinge but just needed to tell someone.  I'm frightened to mention it to my mam or say to much to DH in case they worry  

Love Anne x


----------



## going it alone

Anne - I was really worried in the lead up to my 20 week scan. It's only natural. Growth spurts do take it out of you, well I know that mine do. Mine seem to be on one long growth spurt right now. If you're worried ring the hospital and they'll either reassure you or fetch you in for a quick scan and then you'll feel so much better. No, I didn't find out the sex and fortunately I couldn't see, even when one was sitting on the other's face! So although it'll be a surprise to me, it won't be a surprise to the other twin!

Big Hi to everyone else.

Sam xx


----------



## AnneD

Thanks Sam - tee hee had a bit of a giggle thinking of the twins sitting on each others faces   I bet it's a right squash in there    One of my worries about a 4d scan is that I would be able to see quite clearly whether it's a boy or a girl and although it's very tempting I'm determined not to find out    Feeling a bit better today and just putting it down to a growth spurt - can't imagine what it must feel like with two little ones having growth spurts    Roll on next week when I can see baby again and fingers crossed that all will be well.


----------



## wolla

Anne - I worried loads in the run up to my 20wk scan too.  It's only natural, and it does take it out of you.  Everything will be just fine, but if you feel tired - have a lie down and don't feel guilty about it - you're growing a baby, and it's hard work!!

Sarahx - wow, double trouble - Congratulations.

Viv - hope you had a fab night out.

Sam - I've got loads of stuff to do before I finish, and have also got to teach my job to a colleague at the same time (and it's our busiest time at the moment, so not easy to fit it all in).  Am trying not to get stressed about it - although I think my boss is much more stressed than I am.

Went to my first aquanatal class yesterday - great fun.  There was a coffee morning afterwards too, and it was nice to sit and chat with other pg ladies, and some who'd recently had babies.  The lady who takes the class is a midwife, so she was there afterwards too and everyone was grilling her about pain relief and breathing techniques.  

Hope everyone's well
Wolla
xx


----------



## Marielou

Hello!!!

Well, I thought I'd be cut off from the world ... some 'kids' (or drunks, who knows?!!)   cut all the phone wires on the houses along our streets on saturday night, so I had to spend all sunday, monday and this morning with no phone and no internet!    BT said it would take up to a week for an engineer to come out, but I told a small porky and said my baby was due this week    so they came out today    Thats FF devotion for you!
(no, thats having no social life   )

Wolla - I LOVE aquanatal, I was meant to go today, but had to stay in for the BT man, which is a shame as my back could really do with the water therapy today!

Anne - I felt very much the same in the week leading up to my 20 week scan, I think its very common    I told the lady scanning me in my 4d scan we didnt want to know the sex, and they kept WELL away from that area   and we didnt see a thing.  BUT everyone thinks we're having a boy from his/her facial features ... but its nice, as we're still playing the guessing game   

Sam - I got all teary thinking about you having your 4d scan ... I SO loved mine and cried all the way through too.  Such an amazing experiance.  

Sarah - Hope those 7 weeks at work fly by - I don't envy you!

The children next door knocked 3 times last night      and I could hear their mum talking to a friend outside my door, and she didnt once ask them to stop.  They were actually kicking my door, and looking through the letterbox, and I was so angry I just sat there quietly, and didnt answer.    I'm dreading them knocking all the time when I'm trying to get a baby to sleep.    Why can't they move?!!!

Marie xx


----------



## Marielou

ps - Vic ... get your butt over here before we have to drag you kicking and screaming


----------



## 3isacharm

Marielou, just checking on you and what a surprise to see the 4D picture.  It does look like a boy but it could also just be the position, the baby is lovely. I am so excited for you, I cannot believe you are just 55 days away from holding your baby.  We are plugging along at 19w today and going for scan tomorrow then we hope for a 4D 6 weeks later to which we will take Stuart.  I just know he'll love it.  Well better get back to work but a huge hug for you and can't wait to hear more. What have you bought?  Any advice on strollers and bassinets?  We seem to have everything else.
LOL
Virginia


----------



## Marielou

This way to your new home .... this thread will now be locked 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67914.0

Marie xx


----------

